# Setting To Success 2017



## toaster (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi ladies! @Blairx0 usually starts this thread but she hasn't been on the forum in a bit so I'm taking initiative and getting us going for 2017!

I want to be clear that this isn't necessarily a challenge. This is a group support thread and you can set every week, once a quarter, or maybe you've never done a set before. Everyone in the past threads has been welcoming, accessible, and friendly and I know that will continue into 2017. Feel free to pop in, look at pictures, ask questions, and tell us about your roller sets!

The Guidelines

1.Join the thread by clicking "thanks" on this post. I won't keep a running list of participants, so just start posting and we'll look for you!
2.The thread will officially begin December 31, 2016 and run til December 31, 2017
3.The thread is open to join at any time. So join whenever! 
4.Post pictures with updates, style ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.
5.*STAY ENCOURAGED!! *

**Update Dates**
December 31st (2016)
March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
and end of the year reveal December 31st (2017)

*For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
Current hair length:
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
Current Setting method and styling choices:
Current Setting products:
How long have you been setting?
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
How often do you plan to set?:
Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required)*


----------



## toaster (Nov 28, 2016)

I'll get started with the first post. I'm under the dryer now so I'll do another post with my pictures.

*Current hair length: *I have no idea. Past waist, not quite hip?
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *I use the mohawk method and set with either magnetic rollers or halo rollers. I DC and detangle on damp hair outside of the shower, shampoo and part my hair in sections in the shower, apply my leave in (and sometimes serum) and roll.
*Current Setting products: *It's a 10 leave in, Pureology hydrating shampoo and conditioner, CHI serum
*How long have you been setting? *Oh gosh, off and on since abut 2012/2013. It's usually my go to style until it gets super hot, but I always come back to it.
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *I would like to be able to get two weeks out of my set. Maybe do a dry set after one week using flexi rods or something. I'd love to only do my hair twice a month or once every 9ish days.
*How often do you plan to set?: *Once a week


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2016)

*Current hair length:* WHIP

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural
*
Current Setting method and styling choices: *I use the mohawk method and Macherie's Roll, Roll, Pull technique.

*Current Setting products: *It's a 10 leave in, or SSI Coco LI and GSO.

*How long have you been setting? *
A few years

*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *
Using all of my various rollers and/or tools throughout the season.  

*How often do you plan to set?: *
Bi-weekly


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm under Roll-anda Watts, right now. 

Looking at this IG account motivated me to wash and set my hair tonight with #hourglass #ethiopian #italian rollers.  I've been running around since Friday night with two plaits due to a long detangling session.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNFSM4FA6M1/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLgi7hXjRUl/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKi2EvLgw-D/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLB4Vzpg_gp/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLbFCMKgHst/


----------



## toaster (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow @MileHighDiva I used those rollers today and my hair wasn't nearly that smooth on the roller. I assumed you couldn't roll roll pull with them, but I see I was wrong. Will try this on Sunday. @AgeinATL this may interest you


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2016)

I used Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced LI and Growth Oil to set with on white hourglass rollers.

This is my first traditional set of the season.  Last month, tested out the Bouncy Curl rollers.

Also, I'm trying to use all of this random setting stuff that I have in my stash.  Tonight, I used the wristband magnet/hair pin holder.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I used Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced LI and Growth Oil to set with on white hourglass rollers.
> 
> This is my first traditional set of the season.  Last month, tested out the Bouncy Curl rollers.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to use all of this random setting stuff that I have in my stash.  Tonight, I used the wristband magnet/hair pin holder.



Gorgeous set MHD!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

toaster said:


> Wow @MileHighDiva I used those rollers today and my hair wasn't nearly that smooth on the roller. I assumed you couldn't roll roll pull with them, but I see I was wrong. Will try this on Sunday. @AgeinATL this may interest you



How funny! This is the very IG posting that sparked my interest in getting the rollers. I was amazed at the end results on kinky hair and since I am a "roll, roll, pull" setter, I wanted to give them a shot. I am excited to give them a try and I will report back. Thanks for tagging me!


----------



## Beany (Nov 29, 2016)

Lord knows I lurked that 2016 thread HARD for the hair porn and tips. I'd like to join. I find setting decreases detangling time and SSKs.

*Current hair length: *MBL/WL???* 
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural (color treated)*
Current Setting method and styling choices: *so this is an issue. I have no real method, just be rolling smh. I set to stretch and will usually do some sort of PS (updos mostly)*
Current Setting products: *I'm a recovering PJ so...yeah. I have fallen in love with Jane Carter style smoother and Carol's Daughter styling foam to set. I have hourglass rollers, magnetic rollers, flexis, curlformers, stretch plates. I prefer flexis and hourglass rollers to set.*
How long have you been setting? *2016 is when I really started setting my natural hair regularly. I used to set my relaxed hair pretty often on flexis. *
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Getting a real method down and smoother results. I can't use cones, my hair gets build up so fast even when my hair was relaxed and I was using sulfates*.
How often do you plan to set?:* every week or two


I'll try to get a picture soon.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

This is definitely one of my favorite challenges/groups. You guys are always so helpful and encouraging and there is never any drama. Looking forward to learning different techniques from you guys and seeing more hair pictures!

*Current hair length: WL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Mohawk method and I also use the roll, roll, pull method. My favorite method of setting is using rollers, curlformers, and flexi rods. I mainly set to smooth and stretch my hair and then style from there.

Current Setting products: I love using SSI coco creme leave-in and water. I also use the Nubian heritage foam. Thinking about adding a serum to give even more slip.

How long have you been setting? For about 8 years but not consistently. I have my method and placement down, just trying to find the right roller for my natural hair.

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: 
1. I would like to rollerset more often.
2. I would like to set faster. That is one reason I don't do it as often. It takes a long time to set my natural hair.
3. Getting smoother results by adding more tension without causing breakage.
4. Decrease SSKs and increase my retention. (This should be #1!)*

*How often do you plan to set?: would like to start off doing them once a month and eventually work up to weekly. If weekly is too much manipulation, every other week.

Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required): I will post one later.*


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I used Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced LI and Growth Oil to set with on white hourglass rollers.
> 
> This is my first traditional set of the season.  Last month, tested out the Bouncy Curl rollers.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to use all of this random setting stuff that I have in my stash.  Tonight, I used the wristband magnet/hair pin holder.


Wow that turned out really nice


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2016)

I will be representing the shorties :yep

*Current hair length: *Between NL and SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural

*Current Setting method and styling choices: *Typically curlformers and using flexi rods or flat twist and curls to maintain

*Current Setting products: *Haven't narrowed it down yet

*How long have you been setting? *Randomly for the past 3 years

*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Would love to be able to do curlformers and then wrap. I also want to work on a perm rod set. I'm hoping to improve the condition of my ends. I also want to gain enough length to pineapple and preserve a style without having to do too much work.
*
How often do you plan to set?: *Every 2 weeks in the winter. I will reassess in the Spring.

*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required)* I think I'm setting this weekend so I will post then.


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2016)

Here are pictures from last night's set. As you can see, I didn't roll roll pull so I couldn't get my hair taut on the roller. I only used its a 10 leave in, and when my hair was dry applied a literal pea size amount of serum. I think I was using way too much serum before and it was causing my hair to stick together. I will continue using the serum once my hair is dry. I put my hair into two bantu knots to further stretch my hair after the set.


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2016)

Hmm. When I look at my reply I see text boxes instead of the pictures, but when I click I see the pictures. I hope that works!


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2016)

@MileHighDiva gorgeous hair as always! Love your pin usage. I may add that to my 2017 goals, instead of using the duck bill clips.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 29, 2016)

Holding my spot as well. Thx @faithVA for telling me about this thread . I'll be in puffy twist for awhile but in between my sets I will set my hair with either curlformers or magnetic rollers. Once I'm out of twist I will do my sets weekly or biweekly depending on my mood. Will add my stats later.
*Current hair length: *_Stuck at APL _
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *_Natural_
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *_Curlformers or twist with magnetic rollers to stretch my hair._
*Current Setting products: *_Diluted conditioner and super wet or wetline gel_
*How long have you been setting? *_Haven't done it in awhile but was setting weekly last year_
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *_Manageable hair with less single strand knots, retain moisture, and retain length._
*How often do you plan to set?:* Weekly but for now in between puffy twist sets
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required)*_ Don't have any ATM but will post once I remove my twist._


----------



## imaginary (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi! I've been lurking for a while, but I'm ready to commit to setting for 2017 

*Current hair length:* Different lengths all over. But roughly around shoulder length and above on top and then apl around the back.
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices:* Curlformers and perm rods for now. I have magnetic rollers, but with the varying lengths those are a hassle right now. Hoping to get more jumbo curlformers and perm rods sometime next year though.
*Current Setting products:*  I just use my regular holy-grail leave-ins (SM curl and shine conditioner, jojoba lavender oil) and a leave-in spray. I may branch out into different setting lotions or gels sometime.
*How long have you been setting?*  I started setting more regularly this year, but I have done it as long as I've been natural.
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:*  Trying to minimize SSKs and retain as much length as possible. I also hope to work on my setting techniques to have a wearable set, usually I set as a transition to plaits or buns
*How often do you plan to set?:*  Trying for bi-weekly
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required): * Will add after my next wash day.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2016)

@toaster 
Your set is fiyah as usual,


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2016)

Woohoo! Everyone is signing up! Can't wait to set with you ladies


----------



## tashboog (Nov 29, 2016)

@toaster beautiful hair . I wish I could get my natural hair that straight after setting .


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

Ordered some hourglass rollers. It was an investment but I am hoping that I can get the smooth results of bouffant rollers without the breakage.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Ordered some hourglass rollers. It was an investment but I am hoping that I can get the smooth results of bouffant rollers without the breakage.


Did you have breakage with the bouffant rollers?


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you have breakage with the bouffant rollers?



I did and I think it is mainly because I use the 'roll-roll-pull' method. Using that method is the only way I can get a smooth set. I tried not doing it on the bouffant rollers and my set was not smooth and my hair was still textured. My super coily hair would get caught in the wiring when pulling to get my hair smooth on the roller. Not a ton of breakage, but enough that I can't see myself using them as much as I would like. I am hoping that these new rollers will be more gentle and allow for the R-R-P method.

What are your thoughts on the rollers? I see that you use the R-R-P method as well. Any breakage issues? Hair getting caught on the teeth? Any helpful hints?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2016)

@AgeinATL 
I love the bouffant rollers! I've never experienced any breakage with them.  In fact, for me they're easier to set with, because they don't have the hourglass shape.

I probably just need to practice more with the hourglass rollers to get used to them.  After, seeing those slayin' sets with them on IG, I was like it's about to go down, 

Thank goodness we have choices and various rollers/tools! Everyone should be able to find the rollers that work best for them and their hair.

I can't wait to see your results doing R-R-P with the Italian hourglass rollers.  I think do to the shape it's easier to get it taut and keep the hair from going over the edge of the roller.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2016)

*Let's* *discuss*:  Why is she flat ironing the roots of her clients hair?  They look straight enough to me.  Am I missing something here?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNZxPJJApHp/


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Let's* *discuss*:  Why is she flat ironing the roots of her clients hair?  They look straight enough to me.  Am I missing something here?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNZxPJJApHp/


Wow I would love to get my hair that straight with just rollers. I agree, they were straight "enough" but in some of the parts there was a little texture, and maybe the heat at the roots prevents the indentation from the rollers?

I would have walked out of there before the flat ironing, but it was so minimal that I don't think there will be much damage, if any


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello - I want to join.

*
Current hair length: *Grazing BSL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Texlaxed
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *Magnetic Rollers, Curlformers
*Current Setting products: *Various brands of setting foam 
*How long have you been setting? *On and off for 2 years
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *I would like to work on my rolling technique and pattern
*How often do you plan to set?: *1 - 2 times a month
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required) - *I will post a picture the next time I set my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Let's* *discuss*:  Why is she flat ironing the roots of her clients hair?  They look straight enough to me.  Am I missing something here?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNZxPJJApHp/



Her hair came out beautiful. I didn't see the need to flat ion the roots. Only in my dreams my hair could get that straight with rollers. I think it depends on texture of the hair.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Let's* *discuss*:  Why is she flat ironing the roots of her clients hair?  They look straight enough to me.  Am I missing something here?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNZxPJJApHp/



I don't get it either. All she had to do was wrap it! I agree with you @flyygirlll2. I think looser textures can get these results with just rollers. My hair ain't set up like that...


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @AgeinATL
> I love the bouffant rollers! I've never experienced any breakage with them.  In fact, for me they're easier to set with, because they don't have the hourglass shape.
> 
> I probably just need to practice more with the hourglass rollers to get used to them.  After, seeing those slayin' sets with them on IG, I was like it's about to go down,
> ...



Thank you for your response! Ms. Toaster was also very helpful in giving her opinion and tips for setting with these rollers. Do you use end papers with the bouffant rollers? My darn coils get stuck every time! I love the end results though. I will definitely post my results once I get them and take them for a whirl. I will also play around with using end papers with the bouffant rollers to see if that helps.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 29, 2016)

Holding my spot

ETA details

*Current hair length: *Almost or right at waist length (Due to planned cut of 1-2 inches at the end of the month)
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *Currently none. Will experiment with the mohawk method. I do like perm rod sets though. I use various size rollers. 
*Current Setting products: *APB leave in and Lotta Body setting spray
*How long have you been setting?: *Off and on for a few years.
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Getting my roots straighter and finding a go to setting method.
*How often do you plan to set?:*Weekly until June, then will take the summer off and go back to setting in September.
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required)*


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 @AgeinATL 

I wonder if it's more strand texture than curl pattern. I have very defined curls, but my individual strands are thick and cottony. The only thing that will make them completely smooth is heat. High heat. 

I know I can do better with my rolling tension to improve my results, but I'm also realistic. My thick strands are probably why I can retain length so well, so I won't get mad at them for not being silky smooth.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Let's* *discuss*:  Why is she flat ironing the roots of her clients hair?  They look straight enough to me.  Am I missing something here?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNZxPJJApHp/



I also just realized that this lady is in Atlanta. I MAY have to go to her for a rollerset if the price is right. I feel like her method would be better for my type of hair than the Dominicans.


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I also just realized that this lady is in Atlanta. I MAY have to go to her for a rollerset if the price is right. I feel like her method would be better for my type of hair than the Dominicans.


Definitely go! I'm convinced part of the struggle is setting on your own head. If you're doing someone else you can see what you're doing and get the right amount of tension.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 29, 2016)

toaster said:


> Definitely go! I'm convinced part of the struggle is setting on your own head. If you're doing someone else you can see what you're doing and get the right amount of tension.



 
I was thinking the exact same thing. I am interested in her technique and what she uses to set the hair. I am due for a straightening and trim in January. I think I will give her a try and report back.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2016)

No end papers @AgeinATL.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I am interested in her technique and what she uses to set the hair. I am due for a straightening and trim in January. I think I will give her a try and report back.


I can't wait for you to go!


----------



## imaginary (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Let's* *discuss*:  Why is she flat ironing the roots of her clients hair?  They look straight enough to me.  Am I missing something here?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNZxPJJApHp/



The roots definitely got straight enough, but I think she did it for extra insurance against humidity etc. The ends are easier to maintain than the roots with regards to reversion imho.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 29, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I don't get it either. All she had to do was wrap it! I agree with you @flyygirlll2. I think looser textures can get these results with just rollers. My hair ain't set up like that...



Exactly. I looked at the video then looked at my hair like nah, that ain't happening around these parts. 

@toaster I agree. I have thick strands and some of it is coarse/wiry. High heat would get it really smooth but that's not something I want to subject my hair to constantly, even if my hair can tolerate it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Let's* *discuss*:  Why is she flat ironing the roots of her clients hair?  They look straight enough to me.  Am I missing something here?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNZxPJJApHp/



Maybe it helps to keep the roots from reverting so quickly. Even though they look straight, it just takes a little moisture before the curls return.


----------



## lushlady (Nov 30, 2016)

.


----------



## brownb83 (Nov 30, 2016)

*Current hair length:
SL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices:
Hard Rollers
Current Setting products:
Miss Jessies pillow soft curls and others TBD
ow long have you been setting?
off and on  for a few years but i stopped one year ago. I'm going to start again
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
Length and health. 
How often do you plan to set?:
twice a week
Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required)




*


----------



## brownb83 (Nov 30, 2016)

I


toaster said:


> Here are pictures from last night's set. As you can see, I didn't roll roll pull so I couldn't get my hair taut on the roller. I only used its a 10 leave in, and when my hair was dry applied a literal pea size amount of serum. I think I was using way too much serum before and it was causing my hair to stick together. I will continue using the serum once my hair is dry. I put my hair into two bantu knots to further stretch my hair after the set.



Gourgeous!!!! where did you get your rollers?


----------



## toaster (Nov 30, 2016)

brownb83 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Gourgeous!!!! where did you get your rollers?


Thank you! I think the website I purchased my rollers from has closed down. 

@MileHighDiva @AgeinATL where did you ladies purchase your halo rollers?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 30, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thank you! I think the website I purchased my rollers from has closed down.
> 
> @MileHighDiva @AgeinATL where did you ladies purchase your halo rollers?


Capellicare from @smores

I don't think she's selling them anymore.  The people in the IG link are selling them and there's someone else.  I'll find links and post them.

http://naturalhairwow.com/products?page=1
http://www.studiotechilo.com/tension-rollers


----------



## toaster (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks @MileHighDiva! I ordered some roller pins so I can practice using them on Sunday. I recall having pins before and giving up, but I'm determined.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh how I'd love to join you but I don't think I'll be ready to set until I get a hairdryer. Until then, I'll be lurking and liking.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 30, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thank you! I think the website I purchased my rollers from has closed down.
> 
> @MileHighDiva @AgeinATL where did you ladies purchase your halo rollers?



@brownb83 
I got mine from studio techilo. For the month of November, she is having a sale, so if interested, you guys have until today to purchase. I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet, but according to her message on IG, it takes 3-5 business days for them to ship. I was going to order from naturalhairwow, but they were out of the pink.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 30, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thanks @MileHighDiva! I ordered some roller pins so I can practice using them on Sunday. I recall having pins before and giving up, but I'm determined.



I gave up on the pins. People make it look so easy but I just couldn't get the placement right. I would prefer to use them since they don't snag like roller clips can, but I can't seem to get it!


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 1, 2016)

In case anyone is in Atlanta and curious about Salon Techillo prices:

A roller set is $50
A rollerset with a silkout is $65
A trim is $20
A steam treatment is $20

The prices aren't that bad actually. Some natural hair salons in Atlanta charge WAY more.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 1, 2016)

Current hair length: inch or two from *APL*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
Current Setting method and styling choices:* trying to figure out....*
Current Setting products:* trying to figure out...*
How long have you been setting?* over 10 years if you count when I was relaxed*
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* stretching my hair without a blowdryer. I want to retain what I grow, and I cannot let my hair dry without being manipulated or I'll get SSKs*
How often do you plan to set?*: weekly or at least biweekly*


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2016)

Holding my spot
Current Length NL
Relaxed
Setting methods: 
Mohawk method with magnetic 
Maintain with satin rollers
Fingerwaves in the front
Flat iron the roots
Not sure if I will be a weekly setter.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 1, 2016)

@toaster @tashboog @MileHighDiva or anyone, Can you remind me in what order do you apply products for a perm rod set. I'm natural.  I'm going to try the Lottabody setting foam but I'm not sure how to use it. I used to use the ORS curl pudding but I want to try something different now.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 1, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> @toaster @tashboog @MileHighDiva or anyone, Can you remind me in what order do you apply products for a perm rod set. I'm natural.  I'm going to try the Lottabody setting foam but I'm not sure how to use it. I used to use the ORS curl pudding but I want to try something different now.



I don't usually use setting lotions/foams, but what I do is to add my leave-ins to my entire head first and then apply water to individual smaller sections that go on the rod. I get a better and smoother set when my hair is soaking wet on the rod. So maybe in place of water you can add the mousse.


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> @toaster @tashboog @MileHighDiva or anyone, Can you remind me in what order do you apply products for a perm rod set. I'm natural.  I'm going to try the Lottabody setting foam but I'm not sure how to use it. I used to use the ORS curl pudding but I want to try something different now.


@imaginary gave you good advice. 

I apply a light leave in (nothing creamy or heavy, always water based, preferably in a spray bottle) all over. Then when I section my hair I douse it in water with a spray bottle and roll. If I was going to use a setting foam, this is when I would add it. On soaking wet hair sectioned for rolling.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 1, 2016)

Okay thanks girls!
I plan to try perm rods 2 ways. 1) On soaking wet hair on wash day, and 2) midweek on regular dry hair. I want to compare the two outcomes and see which one I prefer.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Holding my spot
> Current Length NL
> Relaxed
> Setting methods:
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm glad to see some shorter hair ladies in here.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Current hair length: *NL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Naturalllll
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *Perm rods
*Current Setting products: *ORS Hair Pudding/Will try Lottabody setting foam
*How long have you been setting? *Inconsistent/It's been a long time since I last did
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* Smoothness; definition througout my whole head. My crown area tends to frizz out real quick and not hold as much definition. Meanwhile my front and nape area is always perfect. 
*How often do you plan to set?: *Undecided 
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required): *My avi pic


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 1, 2016)

I would _really _like to set my hair and I have so many rollers at home but it's intimidating!!! Flexirods are so hard to use and my hair is so fuzzy without gel that I doubt I will ever be able to get a nice set! I like creeping on y'alls posts though lol maybe I will join y'all once I get up the nerve.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 1, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> @brownb83
> I got mine from studio techilo. For the month of November, she is having a sale, so if interested, you guys have until today to purchase. I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet, but according to her message on IG, it takes 3-5 business days for them to ship. I was going to order from naturalhairwow, but they were out of the pink.


What was her November sale?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 1, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I would _really _like to set my hair and I have so many rollers at home but it's intimidating!!! Flexirods are so hard to use and my hair is so fuzzy without gel that I doubt I will ever be able to get a nice set! I like creeping on y'alls posts though lol maybe I will join y'all once I get up the nerve.


You should take setting for a whirl! You'll have tons of support,


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 1, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> What was her November sale?



$5.00 bucks off per pack but it looks like the sale is still on the site. Not sure how much longer it will be on there, but according to her, the sale was just for November.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I would _really _like to set my hair and I have so many rollers at home but it's intimidating!!! Flexirods are so hard to use and my hair is so fuzzy without gel that I doubt I will ever be able to get a nice set! I like creeping on y'alls posts though lol maybe I will join y'all once I get up the nerve.


Your hair is smoother than mine. I know you can get a nice set. You may just need 5o find the right roller type for your hair. Flexi rods can take a some practice to get a nice set. I use curlformers for setting and flexi rods to hold the set.


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2016)

@whiteoleander91 Even if your set isn't perfect, it's a great way to stretch hair for other styles!

I'm not sure I could do a flexi rod set on wet hair either, but magnetic rollers or perm rods are pretty easy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


>


Hey girl!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2016)

I want to try that Lottabody wrap foam lotion. I using put setting lotion, or foam all over, then just spray with water if my hair starts to dry. I usually get a soft hold. I'm trying to decide if I want to set my hair today, or blow dry, curl, then just maintain by rolling at night.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Your hair is smoother than mine. I know you can get a nice set. You may just need 5o find the right roller type for your hair. Flexi rods can take a some practice to get a nice set. I use curlformers for setting and flexi rods to hold the set.



I would like to try curlformers they seem very easy to use!  Maybe I could try this. They are very expensive, maybe I can make them a bday to myself since my birthday is coming up lol




toaster said:


> @whiteoleander91 Even if your set isn't perfect, it's a great way to stretch hair for other styles!
> 
> I'm not sure I could do a flexi rod set on wet hair either, but magnetic rollers or perm rods are pretty easy.




I have perm rods that I purchased some months ago but as soon as I got them in the mail I felt discouraged lol. I want to do a blowout this weekend but maybe I can finally try my perm rods instead. I will check out some YouTube vids and try to psych myself up lol


----------



## tashboog (Dec 1, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I would like to try curlformers they seem very easy to use!  Maybe I could try this. They are very expensive, maybe I can make them a bday to myself since my birthday is coming up lol


@whiteoleander91 curlformers are easy once you master how to install them. I use small sections cuz it helps to get my roots straighter. My roller sets are terrible but my curlformers set turn out good most of the time. I use them to stretch my hair then style from there.

You can order the generic curlformers which are cheaper. I've bought some on eBay for $25 and I can't tell the difference between my real curlformers and the generics.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 1, 2016)

I really would like to get my magnetic roller sets to turn out better. Usually my hair is super frizzy no matter what products I use. I think it's mainly cuz my hair is high porosity. I need to figure out a roller set routine for my high po hair besides using my curlformers. Maybe I need different rollers but that may not help either . If any of you ladies have any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2016)

tashboog said:


> I really would like to get my magnetic roller sets to turn out better. Usually my hair is super frizzy no matter what products I use. I think it's mainly cuz my hair is high porosity. I need to figure out a roller set routine for my high po hair besides using my curlformers. Maybe I need different rollers but that may not help either . If any of you ladies have any suggestions please let me know.



I don't think I'm high porosity, but if you're trying to figure out what to set with I would start with a spray leave in and a spray bottle with just water. Wet hair and the right tension will smooth your hair. It may not be flat iron smooth and it may not last as long as if you used a setting product, but it will work.

Once you have your technique down you can experiment with products. 

I think going in that order will save you from frustration. 

Hopefully the other ladies can chime in!


----------



## tashboog (Dec 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> I don't think I'm high porosity, but if you're trying to figure out what to set with I would start with a spray leave in and a spray bottle with just water. Wet hair and the right tension will smooth your hair. It may not be flat iron smooth and it may not last as long as if you used a setting product, but it will work.
> 
> Once you have your technique down you can experiment with products.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I think that's a great starting point. I have a lot of products to experiment with once I get my technique down .


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> I don't think I'm high porosity, but if you're trying to figure out what to set with I would start with a spray leave in and a spray bottle with just water. Wet hair and *the right tension* will smooth your hair. It may not be flat iron smooth and it may not last as long as if you used a setting product, but it will work.
> 
> Once you have your technique down you can experiment with products.
> 
> ...



I agree. For me and my coils, it is all about using the right amount of tension. That is why I use the roll-roll-pull method. I also suggest sitting under a hooded dryer to minimize frizz. Airdrying a rollerset doesn't give the same results, in my opinion. I believe that it is because as the hair dries, the hair will start to 'unravel' from the roller. The quicker you dry the hair in a taut state, the less likely it is to frizz, unravel, or get puffy.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 1, 2016)

@toaster, @AgeinATL what dryer are you using? I'm looking at Babyliss pro ionic rollout hard hat dryer. Are you familiar with this dryer? Do you think it'll be worth the money? If anyone else has knowledge about this dryer please add your input as well. As well as any other good hard hat dryers because my soft bonnet has died . So I'm looking to invest in a new one soon.


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2016)

@tashboog I use a Pibbs dryer but I think the LCL/ salons r us dryer gets great reviews. 

http://www.lclbeauty.com/1200-watt-professional-hair-dryer-on-wheels/

I would definitely encourage you to get a stand up dryer that rolls around and is powerful. If you're going to set with any frequency you'll be so happy your hair is drying faster.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 1, 2016)

toaster said:


> @tashboog I use a Pibbs dryer but I think the LCL/ salons r us dryer gets great reviews.
> 
> http://www.lclbeauty.com/1200-watt-professional-hair-dryer-on-wheels/
> 
> I would definitely encourage you to get a stand up dryer that rolls around and is powerful. If you're going to set with any frequency you'll be so happy your hair is drying faster.


Thank you @toaster . I definitely like that dryer. I bought a standing steamer from that site so I feel comfortable buying from them again. I think the price is pretty good for a roll out dryer. I will definitely get my money's worth if I buy it .


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I would like to try curlformers they seem very easy to use!  Maybe I could try this. They are very expensive, maybe I can make them a bday to myself since my birthday is coming up lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always buy 1 pack of curlformers when you can catch a sale at Sally's and just try it out one 1 section to see how they come out. That way you know whether you want to invest in a set.

And with the perm rods you can always blow your hair out and then use the perm rods. That way you can stretch your roots and then get a better stretch with the perm rods.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You can always buy 1 pack of curlformers when you can catch a sale at Sally's and just try it out one 1 section to see how they come out. That way you know whether you want to invest in a set.
> 
> And with the perm rods you can always blow your hair out and then use the perm rods. That way you can stretch your roots and then get a better stretch with the perm rods.



These are awesome tips thank you so much!! I really like the idea of getting a "sample" size of the curlformers, that is a great idea!! I will try them out first and then I can have a better idea of how many I will need and the length/size. And I was planning on blowing out my hair this weekend anyway, so maybe that is the way I should go with the perm rods. I like blowouts but my ends are usually frizzy and bushy so the perm rods might be able to solve that without me having to flatiron afterwards. Thanks again!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 1, 2016)

tashboog said:


> @toaster, @AgeinATL what dryer are you using? I'm looking at Babyliss pro ionic rollout hard hat dryer. Are you familiar with this dryer? Do you think it'll be worth the money? If anyone else has knowledge about this dryer please add your input as well. As well as any other good hard hat dryers because my soft bonnet has died . So I'm looking to invest in a new one soon.



I have a Pibbs and it is worth every penny. I actually had the babyliss dryer that you mentioned. Operative word being HAD. 

It does the job but not very well. It doesn't dry the hair evenly so I would be under the dryer for over 2 hours and parts of my hair would still be damp while other sections were crispy dry. It doesn't get that hot, so you will be under there a while if you have dense hair. After a couple of months, I decided to bite the bullet and order a pibbs. No regrets. It dries the hair quickly and most importantly, evenly.

I think those that don't have a ton of hair could work with the dryer but if you have high density hair, be prepared for long drying times and possibly areas that aren't completely dry. Like @toaster said, if you are looking to set often, that could be annoying and a deterrent. 

HTH!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for starting @toaster ! 

*Current hair length: *I intend to claim *Hip Length* this year! I trimmed an inch off this past weekend, so my hair's grazing MBL. 
*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Naturally beautiful, baby.  
*
Current Setting method and styling choices: *I simplified my setting regimen which has made life beautiful. I flat twist my roots, then put a perm-rod roller on the last 6 inches or so of hair. I don't twist the sections where I apply the rollers. I usually do about 10 twists on wash day. 

I used to do a whole head of curlformers every week. whew! Now that was work. Those curlformers are now collecting dust, waiting to be used for a special occasion.
*
Current Hair + Setting products:*
DC: mixture of 100% aloe vera gel, Silicon Mix, Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner, and Joico Moisture Recovery. I mix all of those ingredients together in a little plastic tub, then slather it on my hair. I DC under my trusty Andis dryer for 30 minutes, then rinse and wash out with my cleanser. 

Cleanser: 2 parts water to 1 part apple cider vinegar (ACV)

Setting products: water, 100% aloe vera gel, Oyin hair dew leave-in conditioner

Midweek moisturizer: Camille Rose + my homemade henna tea

*How long have you been setting? *I started on January 1, 2014. I remember because it was a new years resolution that year. 
*
Goals you intend to achieve: *
#1 - I intend to be hip length in 2017. 
#2 - I intend to love my hair fully, 100% for who she is and not to compare her to other people's hair. 
#3 - I intend to find and learn how to do 3 new protective styles for work this winter, so I can have variety. 
#4 - I intend to keep up my health regimen, which I started last month: working out at least 3 times a week, drinking bone broth soup in the mornings, and eating one salad a day. I feel like a new woman now that I've started these things - my family, friends and even coworkers have commented that my skin has improved and that I have much more energy. My complexion is more even, and I don't have acne anymore. I also started taking MSM orally this week - I'll be sure to report back how that affects my hair growth. 
#5 - When I am hip length, I will blow dry my hair straight or do curlformers. Until then, I'll be rocking the curls. 
*
How you plan to set: *I plan to set after every wash. This may be once a week in the summer, and most likely twice a week in the winter months. 
*
Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required): *Coming soon!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 2, 2016)

whiteoleander91 said:


> These are awesome tips thank you so much!! I really like the idea of getting a "sample" size of the curlformers, that is a great idea!! I will try them out first and then I can have a better idea of how many I will need and the length/size. And I was planning on blowing out my hair this weekend anyway, so maybe that is the way I should go with the perm rods. I like blowouts but my ends are usually frizzy and bushy so the perm rods might be able to solve that without me having to flatiron afterwards. Thanks again!!


Go on eBay and get them straight from china much cheaper.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 2, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie, I  your goals! Especially, number two (2).


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 2, 2016)

tashboog said:


> I really would like to get my magnetic roller sets to turn out better. Usually my hair is super frizzy no matter what products I use. I think it's mainly cuz my hair is high porosity. I need to figure out a roller set routine for my high po hair besides using my curlformers. Maybe I need different rollers but that may not help either . If any of you ladies have any suggestions please let me know.



I notice when my hair is not soaking wet, my sets turn out frizzy.

For me to have frizz free sets, my hair must be soaking wet. Keep my water spray bottle and drench the heck out of my head just before sectioning off. 
I usually have to drench again once I get a few rollers in.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm joining too!

*Current hair length: Beyond Bsl
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: I set with magnetic rollers. Once my hair is dry I either wrap it, or do one high Bantu knot 
Current Setting products: Darcy's leave in, or Edens leave in, Organix coconut serum,  Elasta Qp design foam
How long have you been setting? 1 year
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Smoother sets and thick ends. My ends Becomes frail a few months after trims.
How often do you plan to set?: biweekly *


----------



## tashboog (Dec 2, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I have a Pibbs and it is worth every penny. I actually had the babyliss dryer that you mentioned. Operative word being HAD.
> 
> It does the job but not very well. It doesn't dry the hair evenly so I would be under the dryer for over 2 hours and parts of my hair would still be damp while other sections were crispy dry. It doesn't get that hot, so you will be under there a while if you have dense hair. After a couple of months, I decided to bite the bullet and order a pibbs. No regrets. It dries the hair quickly and most importantly, evenly.
> 
> ...


@AgeinATL What Pibbs model did you purchase? I know they are expensive but like you said it's worth every penny.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> @tashboog I use a Pibbs dryer but I think the LCL/ salons r us dryer gets great reviews.
> 
> http://www.lclbeauty.com/1200-watt-professional-hair-dryer-on-wheels/
> 
> I would definitely encourage you to get a stand up dryer that rolls around and is powerful. If you're going to set with any frequency you'll be so happy your hair is drying faster.


@toaster I would also like to know what Pibbs model did you purchase?


----------



## tashboog (Dec 2, 2016)

Do any of you ladies still add a heat protectant even though it's indirect heat? I don't want any heat damage.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 2, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @coilyhaircutie, I  your goals! Especially, number two (2).


Thanks lady  
I realized that achieving my dreams starts with my attitude & I have to be positive and grateful for what God has given me to achieve my goals


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 2, 2016)

tashboog said:


> Do any of you ladies still add a heat protectant even though it's indirect heat? I don't want any heat damage.


No, I don't apply heat protectant when I D.C. with heat and I don't apply it when I go under the dryer with my rollers either. But that's just what works for my hair. Everyone's hair is different


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 2, 2016)

Ladies — what head scarf or bonnet do you wear at night to protect your hair? Could you send me links of what brand you buy? 

I need a new headscarf. My hair's getting too long/puffy for my current scarf and I need to protect my ends.


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2016)

@tashboog I have the stand up Pibbs 514 I believe? Let me double check on amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Pibbs-1100W-Salon-Dryer-Casters/dp/B0012TP5EO

Wow, Amazon says I've had my dryer since January 2014. It's still going strong!

I use the it's a 10 leave in which is also a heat protectant, but I use it for its leave in qualities and not because I'm nervous about the I direct heat. 

@coilyhaircutie 

I use a blensblend hair bonnet. I love it. I can wash it in the washing machine and hang to dry which I should do more often. I actually ordered a new one on black Friday because I've had my bonnet for years. It has an elastic that you tie to fit your head. I haven't had to tie mine since I originally tied it. 

http://blensblend.com/


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 2, 2016)

tashboog said:


> @AgeinATL What Pibbs model did you purchase? I know they are expensive but like you said it's worth every penny.



I bought the same one that Toaster posted. It is the Kwik Dri model. I have had mine for about 6 years and it works like I just got it. It still heats up quickly, still dries evenly, and still gets nice and hot.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 2, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie 

I have a bonnet from the Honeycomb Brand on etsy. I bought the extra large and I can fit an entire head of rollers in it. Sign up for her newsletter because she has sales often. My bonnet is nice and roomy and well-made.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 2, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I bought the same one that Toaster posted. It is the Kwik Dri model. I have had mine for about 6 years and it works like I just got it. It still heats up quickly, still dries evenly, and still gets nice and hot.


I've done some research and so far the Pibbs is the best. I will start saving up for the Pibbs. I won't be doing my sets until next year since I'm still in twist. For now I will use my curlformers to set my hair. Thank you ladies for all of your help .


----------



## tashboog (Dec 2, 2016)

@coilyhaircutie I bought ebonicurls hair scarf for my hair. Her bonnets are extra large for ladies with longer hair. It's a tad expensive but it's good quality. http://shopebonicurls.com


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2016)

I made a hair appointment! I haven't let anyone else wash my hair since I was in college and I've let maybe 2 stylists blow dry and flat iron in the past 5 years. 

I'm getting a roller set and the root flat ironed on December 30. I will obviously post pictures and probably live post from the salon. I was assured that the salon and stylist are familiar with natural hair and they have good yelp reviews.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 2, 2016)

toaster said:


> I made a hair appointment! I haven't let anyone else wash my hair since I was in college and I've let maybe 2 stylists blow dry and flat iron in the past 5 years.
> 
> I'm getting a roller set and the root flat ironed on December 30. I will obviously post pictures and probably live post from the salon. I was assured that the salon and stylist are familiar with natural hair and they have good yelp reviews.



I'm excited to see the pictures and hear how things went!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 2, 2016)

*
Current hair length: *
APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:*
Natural...finally all natural 
*Current Setting method and styling choices:*
Curlformers
*Current Setting products:*
I've been changing it up. I haven't found holy grail setting products yet 
*How long have you been setting?*
I just started last year 
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:*
Finding products that work and investing in a good hair dryer 
*How often do you plan to set?:*
Every other wash day/every other week
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required)*


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendations ladies!! @toaster + @AgeinATL + @tashboog


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 3, 2016)

Got my rollers yesterday! I will be giving them a whirl tomorrow. I will post pictures and my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## toaster (Dec 3, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Got my rollers yesterday! I will be giving them a whirl tomorrow. I will post pictures and my thoughts tomorrow.


Can't wait!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey y'all. I'll take a bite for '17. My hair needs this.

*Current hair length: *Scraping BSL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed, 9 months into a 1yr stretch
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *Currently mesh rollers, flexi rods on rare occasion
*Current Setting products: *Keracare silken seal and sometimes heavily diluted lottabody
*How long have you been setting? *Off and on for years.
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *I really hope this challenge will make me a consistent setter 
*How often do you plan to set?:* every 1-2 weeks
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required) *I'll post a pic after my set tonight

ETA: starting photo. This was Redken antisnap and keracare silken seal, I used a bit of the serum and shine spray version. The spray on wet hair its gives majorrr slip which I need with 4" of NG.  I also used orange blossom water to saturate my hair. Don't let my hair's natural curl pattern fool you, it's coarse/wiry.

I could have flat ironed my roots but..eh...   I used mesh rollers.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm...I'm interested. All I have are pillow rollers and satin covered sponge rollers. Could I use those? I tried the regular hard rollers and that was a fail. I can't really afford a hooded dryer right now anyway.


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> Hmm...I'm interested. All I have are pillow rollers and satin covered sponge rollers. Could I use those? I tried the regular hard rollers and that was a fail. I can't really afford a hooded dryer right now anyway.


Absolutely! I used to do a twist and curl with flat twists and satin covered sponge rollers. It would dry over night.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm joining this but I'm nervous, I havent set my hair since I was relaxed. Curious to see if it will work with my type of natural hair, my hair is pretty tight in the back. I still have no clue what type of rollers to use.
I do need combs for setting, any recommendations? 
*
Current hair length: APLish 
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural, with heat damage in the front
Current Setting method and styling choices: not sure yet
Current Setting products: not sure yet
How long have you been setting? i used to set as a relaxed head, ive never done it since being natural
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: learning how to set my own hair at home
How often do you plan to set?: once every two weeks 
Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required)*


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 4, 2016)

*Current hair length: *More than BSL, Less than MBL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *Magnetic Rollers with the cap. Those metal clips made me give up rolling completely   Bun after the rollers are removed. I dont really plan to wear it down or curly. I will be setting for straightness.
*Current Setting products: *I havent chosen any as of yet.
*How long have you been setting? *Here and there since college.
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *No more airdrying. I no longer process my relaxed hair straight so airdrying was leaving my hair looking like I didnt love myself.
*How often do you plan to set?: *Once a week/week and a half/possibly two.
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required) *Will attach later.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 4, 2016)

If I could get her results, Id be A-OK with making this my go to styling method. She didnt even do anything special  She just got it really smooth before rolling but idk about all that brushing. What do yall think? I noticed from the last thread alot of you stated you didnt go the fine tooth comb route that setters usually use.


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2016)

@sharifeh I use seamless combs that I've had forever so I can't remember where I purchased them. One is wide tooth and one is medium tooth. I don't usually use a fine tooth comb although I'm sure that helps with getting a super smooth set. I'm trying to find a balance between smooth hair and having hair on my head, so the medium width comb works for me. 

@SuchaLady this response is for you too! If I have a special occasion or I'm getting my hair done once every six or so months I don't mind the excessive smoothing and fine tooth combs. My hair can handle that on a very infrequent basis. I can't do that every week because I don't want breakage. It just depends on what your hair can handle.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> If I could get her results, Id be A-OK with making this my go to styling method. She didnt even do anything special  She just got it really smooth before rolling but idk about all that brushing. What do yall think? I noticed from the last thread alot of you stated you didnt go the fine tooth comb route that setters usually use.


I use a fine tooth comb and I'm a 4b. As long as my hair is moisturized and I'm working in small sections it's fine.

Eta: That was supposed to say I use not Just use


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm under the dryer now. I used the pins to hold my rollers but for most of them I used them in my own fashion. I started inside the roller and just wove it underneath the roller on one side so it caught the hair at my scalp and poked it back up through the other side. My rollers feel taut for the most part and I only had to use clips for the very first roller in my Mohawk. I'll keep practicing but for the most part I'm satisfied, no strands getting stuck on the clips.


----------



## toaster (Dec 5, 2016)

Final set after smoothing with hands and applying a little serum.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 5, 2016)

@toaster once again your set turned out beautiful . What products did you use this time for this set?


----------



## toaster (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks! No product changes! Pureology shampoo and conditioner, it's a 10 leave in to set. Once dry I used a little chi serum. 


tashboog said:


> @toaster once again your set turned out beautiful . What products did you use this time for this set?


----------



## tashboog (Dec 5, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thanks! No product changes! Pureology shampoo and conditioner, it's a 10 leave in to set. Once dry I used a little chi serum.


I'm going have to go buy the It's s 10 leave in or the generic version at Sally's. I think I'll take out my twist this weekend and attempt a set. Not sure if I will try a roller set or curlformer set.


----------



## toaster (Dec 5, 2016)

tashboog said:


> I'm going have to go buy the It's s 10 leave in or the generic version at Sally's. I think I'll take out my twist this weekend and attempt a set. Not sure if I will try a roller set or curlformer set.


Definitely let me know how it works! It seems people on the board either love it or hate it. If you have an ulta around you they sell it and allow returns if you don't like something.


----------



## lushlady (Dec 5, 2016)

.


----------



## toaster (Dec 5, 2016)

Gorgeous results @lushlady !


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 7, 2016)

Loving all these new sets for the new 2017 thread! Gorgeous hair ladies. 

I covered two of my sock buns in a silk fabric I had laying around. Now they'll be better for my winter protective styles, which is one of my 2017 hair goals. Since taking MSM (in powder form) for 10 days now, I haven't noticed  the crazy 1 and 2 inch "growth spurt" that everyone raves about LOL. I did notice that on my last wash this Sunday, I shed half the hair that I usually shed. I also didn't lose much hair while detangling afterwards. So that was a pleasant surprise. I'll keep you all posted. I'm just taking a 1/4 teaspoon a day, I plan to eventually scale up to 1 teaspoon a day (1 tsp is the suggested serving size). I hear some ladies get breakouts when they take too much MSM all at once, so I want to avoid that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a million rollers in my head right now! Hopefully I can sit under the dryer for 20 mins. I set my hair earlier this morning.

I didn't wash in sections, so I rinsed in the shower (straight back)I used Cantu calm detangler and some One n Only Arian oil to detangle my hair.
I used two pumps of Soft and Beautiful wrap foam.
I rolled going forward and up. I did this so my roots would be straighter. I'm 8 weeks post.

I just keep spraying my hair with water to keep the hair wet.
I took my sweet precious time, so it was an hour to set.


----------



## NJ11 (Dec 7, 2016)

I haven't really explored doing roller sets but want to - particularly if they help as @Beany said with SSKs - so I will jump in and use this thread for ideas/help/encouragement!

*Current hair length:* SL

* Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural

* Current Setting method and styling choices:* none - though I have done a couple of curlformer sets some time ago.

* Current Setting products:* none - thought I know I have a foam from Jane Carter but I haven't used it yet (that I remember).

* How long have you been setting?* I haven't, really.

* Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* learning, getting good, smooth/consistent sets. For instance, of my two curlformer sets - the first one came out beautiful/magical! ; the second one, which was done some time later, was a big Whomp Whomp . I think I followed the same protocol with the same products for each so, yeah...I have no consistency at this time.

* How often do you plan to set?:* I want to get good so I'm thinking once a week (style for church?), but I need to up (or rather, re-start ) working out so I don't know how I will juggle the two and may need to adjust/experiment as I go along


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 7, 2016)

Under the dryer now. I spent. Off of the morning reorganization get. G rollers they where a mess.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

brownb83 said:


> Under the dryer now. I spent. Off of the morning reorganization get. G rollers they where a mess.


I have a ton of rollers in a big trash bag. I got out the ones I wanted to use, but had to dig in there for 6 more. I know I got 20 plus rollers in my head! I wanna get rid of some. I don't wanna ever have to go back to the smaller ones. I won't say ever, I'm done with short hair for awhile.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

My roots got as straight as they could get! lol I'm going to wear it curly. If I comb the curls out, I will straighten the roots with the flat iron.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 7, 2016)

waiting for my Hourglass rollers. I hope they come in for the weekend.

ETA... NEXT weekend. This weekend is not even a possibility for them to be here.


----------



## toaster (Dec 7, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> My roots got as straight as they could get! lol I'm going to wear it curly. If I comb the curls out, I will straighten the roots with the flat iron.


Lovely set!

So glad to see other ladies joining in. I know some people don't want to sit under the dryer in the summer, but until then, let's roll!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

toaster said:


> Lovely set!
> 
> So glad to see other ladies joining in. I know some people don't want to sit under the dryer in the summer, but until then, let's roll!


Thank girl! I removed my rollers in the car! lol


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 7, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> My roots got as straight as they could get! lol I'm going to wear it curly. If I comb the curls out, I will straighten the roots with the flat iron.


How are you going to style it and keep the curls?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

Dee-Licious said:


> How are you going to style it and keep the curls?


I finger combed and separated the curls a bit. I plan on wearing it curly, and roller setting it with my satin rollers at night.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 7, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I finger combed and separated the curls a bit. I plan on wearing it curly, and roller setting it with my satin rollers at night.



Thanks. I always had the hardest time getting rid of parts from the rollers if I didn't comb Or wrap.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> My roots got as straight as they could get! lol I'm going to wear it curly. If I comb the curls out, I will straighten the roots with the flat iron.


Looks good. Do you have an after picture? with it styled?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Looks good. Do you have an after picture? with it styled?


I rolled my hair back up in my satin rollers when I got home. I was so tired when I got in, I knew I had to wrap my hair up, or else! LolI will try to have a pic tomorrow.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 8, 2016)

My results from setting last night


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 9, 2016)

I threw in some satin rollers tonight on a whim after I washed my hair. My hair was pretty damp, but I blasted the blow dryer around my head on medium heat because I have no hooded dryer 
I've been having a hard time styling my hair. Tonight after I clarified because I had so much product buildup and I used silk elements megasilk to DC and that was a disaster! My hair felt like hay, it was tangled, and DRY as a bone. I stood in front of the mirror with my jaw down to the floor.  I don't know what happened because I used that conditioner before with mediocre results, but not terrible. I had to slather another conditioner on my head just to get a comb through it. 

Sorry to derail the thread I'm just venting lol. I really hope this set turns out decent.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that you had a ruff wash day!  I'd freak out if my hair felt like hay.  What poo did you clarify with?

Can you buy one of those soft hoods that you attach to the handheld blow dryer, until you get a dryer?

I don't do mediocre products on my hair.  If they don't make my hair feel fabulous, I don't mess with it. Throw that SE Mega Silk out, or give it to someone that loves it.

Have you tried Joico Moisture Retention Balm?

Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> I threw in some satin rollers tonight on a whim after I washed my hair. My hair was pretty damp, but I blasted the blow dryer around my head on medium heat because I have no hooded dryer
> I've been having a hard time styling my hair. Tonight after I clarified because I had so much product buildup and I used silk elements megasilk to DC and that was a disaster! My hair felt like hay, it was tangled, and DRY as a bone. I stood in front of the mirror with my jaw down to the floor.  I don't know what happened because I used that conditioner before with mediocre results, but not terrible. I had to slather another conditioner on my head just to get a comb through it.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread I'm just venting lol. I really hope this set turns out decent.


When you clarify, do you follow up with a Moisturizing shampoo? And was the SE conditioner in the tan jar, or the green? If it was the green, you just gave yourself a protein treatment. And drying your hair on the satin foam rollers wasn't a good idea either. When your hair is damp, you need rollers that will allow air to circulate and to get the hair smooth as possible. I can airdry with rollers, some can't, but you can always get you a soft bonnet and attach it to your dryer. Sally's has one that's $5-$8 I think? That SE is a pretty nice conditioning treatment, it just depends on which on you used. But things work differently for others. Like Joico doesn't work for me, due to the protein in it.

And from your post, it sounds like you have been trying to figure out some things. Can you bun your hair? Get some goody Spin pins, some good day hair pins, and bun your hair, if you can. Just do this until you can figure out what style would work for you creating.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 9, 2016)

I used the one in the tan jar. For my clarifying poo I used ORS creamy aloe because it also gets rid of mineral deposits. I've used it for years with no problem. It always made my hair soft despite the harsh ingredients. I never followed up with a moisturizing poo because I didn't want to "over shampoo" and since I'd be dcing anyway I never thought to do it. Something occurred to me though. When I was putting the DC in it didn't feel the same as the first time. Almost sudsy. And my hair was soooo dry. I don't think I washed that damn shampoo out of my hair completely! So basically I DCed shampoo into my hair for 7 minutes with heat.

And yes, I do plan on getting some type of dryer for my hair. I feel like it's essential. My birthday and Christmas is coming up after all. I've always had a difficult time using any other rollers but practice is key I suppose. 
And yeah bunning and doing twisted updos is in the near future for sure lol

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2016)

^^^ practice with some magnetic rollers at the crown to give you some volume, when you wear a straight style. Just a few at the top.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow I miss roller setting my hair 
I will definitely be back when I have more than 3 inches  

Willing to help out any naturals with setting tips....here's a flexirod set a few months ago before I shaved my head. I have a frizz halo because I never wear scarves but I think you can see in the pic I get fairly smooth results with 4a/4b hair


----------



## toaster (Dec 9, 2016)

Your hair looks great @bluenvy !


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> Wow I miss roller setting my hair
> I will definitely be back when I have more than 3 inches
> 
> Willing to help out any naturals with setting tips....here's a flexirod set a few months ago before I shaved my head. I have a frizz halo because I never wear scarves but I think you can see in the pic I get fairly smooth results with 4a/4b hair


Pretty. I can't believe you cut off all of that hair.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 9, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> Wow I miss roller setting my hair
> I will definitely be back when I have more than 3 inches
> 
> Willing to help out any naturals with setting tips....here's a flexirod set a few months ago before I shaved my head. I have a frizz halo because I never wear scarves but I think you can see in the pic I get fairly smooth results with 4a/4b hair


Spill the deets! What are your setting tips for 4a/4b?


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 9, 2016)

My set was a disaster! It reminded me of that episode of the Golden Girls where they get their hair done with Sophia Petrillo's hairdresser. 






I just finger combed it and bobby pinned it back. It doesn't help that my hair was still as dry as the Sahara, especially my ends. They aren't splitting or damaged. I just got my hair cut in October and have been babying my ends. They're not breaking off yet thankfully but they are rougher than they've been in forever. My hair felt beautiful up until now. Hopefully after a good hot oil treatment and moisturizing deep conditioner it'll be fine

Are the magnetic rollers the easiest to use for newbies?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> My set was a disaster! It reminded me of that episode of the Golden Girls where they get their hair done with Sophia Petrillo's hairdresser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used them all and I find curlformers to be the easiest to use and the most consistent.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 9, 2016)

Dee-Licious said:


> Spill the deets! What are your setting tips for 4a/4b?


Sure!
-*I think flexirods are the easiest types of rollers to get a smooth set on natural hair. *You're able to get a lot of tension almost up to the scalp. Specifically, the orange flexirods. When I flexirod, I only have to tap the root with a flatiron for an extra smooth finish and I'm good. Once you get flexirods down, you will find them easy.

-If you don't want that spiral curl, go up to the gray or green flexirods and don't place them vertically. This type of larger roller will likely require you to flatiron the root for a smooth look.

-Your hair must be kept soaking wet the entire time OR should be blowdried/stretched almost straight. When I set 4b hair (cousins), I sometimes like to blowdry it and then add my wrap foam for some hold and I get the hair very smooth.

-My favorite products: deep conditioner of your choice, light leave in (Miss Jessie's), foam wrap (Elasta QP), serum with cones (that fake Argan Oil from Sally's).

-I think serums with cones are kinda key to setting natural hair. They make it easier to use a fine tooth comb, which results in a smooth set. I haven't ever found a cone-free product that imparts that silky quality to the hair, so i kinda stopped looking. cones don't bother me anyways.

-Finer strands will=smoother set, regardless of texture, so just accept that and work with with you got. I can get my baby cousins fine 4b hair much smoother than another cousin who has more coarse type 3.

Hope that helps!
I will also drop in here from time to time when I have more hair to work with too.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 9, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Pretty. I can't believe you cut off all of that hair.


Girl i wish somebody had reminded how much i hate this growing out stage  
i LOVE that bald look and then i LOVE when i get back to about neck length. In between is just  like i considered relaxing the other day, i was so irritated. but i'm gonna persevere and stay up in that SL challenge for support.


----------



## Daina (Dec 9, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, thanks for posting great video. Do you know of any vidd that demonstrate the roll, roll, pull technique? I'm going to try my first set in early January.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 9, 2016)

Daina said:


> @MileHighDiva, thanks for posting great video. Do you know of any vidd that demonstrate the roll, roll, pull technique? I'm going to try my first set in early January.


The main person that popularized R-R-P blocked her YT videos.  I'll try to find someone duping her technique.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm removing my twist this weekend so I will be attempting a set with magnetic rollers. If it doesn't turn out right I'm going to reset my hair on curlformers cuz those never fail me .


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> Girl i wish somebody had reminded how much i hate this growing out stage
> i LOVE that bald look and then i LOVE when i get back to about neck length. In between is just  like i considered relaxing the other day, i was so irritated. but i'm gonna persevere and stay up in that SL challenge for support.


I like the bald look to. I will keep an eye on you.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you @toaster


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm gonna officially join the challenge. I tried a traditional rollerset in like 2012 and I couldn't even get my hair on the roller properly lol but I'm *a little* more coordinated with my hair these days and I didn't have a bunch of beautiful-haired knowledgeable ladies to help lol

*Current hair length: *SL, but after a recent minor setback I may have to cut. But I'm gonna see if my ends are just super dry and need an extra dose of moisture as opposed to being damaged.
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *none yet. I'd like to try flexi rods and magnetic rollers. I'll wear curly styles for the most part but I'll occasionally flat iron or just wrap it for a straighter look.
*Current Setting products: *none. I've heard good things about lottabody. I actually used to use ORS wrap mousse on my wash n gos years ago and I liked it....
*How long have you been setting? *Never, really lol
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *I'd like to be able to do a good set in the first place lol once I nail it, make it a consistent thing.
*How often do you plan to set?:* after every wash day (so about once every 5-10 days) I'd like for this to become my go to styling method. I fail at Bantu knots, twist outs, braid outs, etc. And I really don't want to want to press and curl with a flat iron every week. And I'm not a wash and go kind of girl.
*Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required) *I'll get on that after I start lol

Off to shop for rollers and a hooded dryer! Maybe Santa will bring me some lol


----------



## tashboog (Dec 10, 2016)

So my twist are out and I've done my first magnetic roller set which I haven't done in years.  I'm not sure how it's going to turn out but this is the first time my hair looks smooth on the rollers. I forgot to add that I also had to add long bobby pins to keep the rollers in along with the magnetic rollers.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm glad I've tried the magnetic roller set but I get way straighter results with curlformers & it's less work. I'll stick with my  curlformers but at least now I know .


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 11, 2016)

@AriellePatrice! Have a blessed Born Day!


----------



## tashboog (Dec 11, 2016)

My end results were not good! My hair is super frizzy and hard to comb . I didn't think a watery leave in and water would be enough for my hi po hair but I wanted to at least give it a try first. Initially the set looked pretty good but I could slowly see it swelling. I didn't have any major humectants in my leave in either. I think the problem is that I needed something to properly seal my hair with. Usually I use a lot of gel on wash day which gives me about 2 days of moisture. I've tried setting foams in the past with no success as well. Im not going to give up cuz at least with this set I was able to have my hair a lot smoother on the rollers. I'm in the process of doing curlformers so that I can at least look presentable at work tomorrow . I've just added my curlformer set which I like better.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 11, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @AriellePatrice! Have a blessed Born Day!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## toaster (Dec 11, 2016)

The results looked lovely @tashboog 

I'm sorry it didn't work out and feel good, but glad you're finding what works for you


----------



## toaster (Dec 11, 2016)

Tried a different alterna leave in on one section of my hair. Nope. Went back to its a 10 for the rest of my set. Will return to ulta.


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2016)

I had my annual physical early Friday morning. Just got a message that my blood work looks "fantastic" and there are no causes for concern. Yay! I'll continue taking my vitamins, trying to eat well, and working out into the new year.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's my trusty perm rod set. I wish I could get more jumbo curlformers, I really enjoy setting with them, they're about as quick as these perm rod sets. Set with my regular leave-ins, still ended up being too impatient to wait for it to dry so these are about 70-80% dry. Gonna have to improve on this picture taking thing ha.

View media item 128923View media item 128921View media item 128925View media item 128927View media item 128929


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 12, 2016)

@imaginary I love your results! Do you find perm rods easy to use?


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 12, 2016)

Im roller shopping. Lulu linked me some rollers in the last thread but I cant find it now.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 12, 2016)

@imaginary 

Thanks for the inspiration!

I guess we know who I'll be swag jacking in the near future 

Your set is absolutely


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 12, 2016)

Fresh rollerset using French Mesh rollers


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 12, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Fresh rollerset using French Mesh rollers



YASSSSS!!!!

Gourgeous


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 12, 2016)

I used a different leave  in so this is what my set looks like today:


----------



## imaginary (Dec 12, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> @imaginary I love your results! Do you find perm rods easy to use?


Thanks!! Perm rods are super easy for me, I find it's easier to have just the right amount of tension, especially when I either braid the roots or use rubber bands. I can never manage it with magnetic rollers or flexi-rods. I'm hoping I can eventually master them with practice 



MileHighDiva said:


> @imaginary
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> ...



 Thank you!
ETA: Gorgeous set!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2016)

imaginary said:


> Here's my trusty perm rod set. I wish I could get more jumbo curlformers, I really enjoy setting with them, they're about as quick as these perm rod sets. Set with my regular leave-ins, still ended up being too impatient to wait for it to dry so these are about 70-80% dry. Gonna have to improve on this picture taking thing ha.
> 
> View media item 128923View media item 128921View media item 128925View media item 128927View media item 128929



Wow!!



MileHighDiva said:


> Fresh rollerset using French Mesh rollers



Double Wow !!!


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2016)

Yaaaaaas @imaginary @MileHighDiva


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 12, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> Im roller shopping. Lulu linked me some rollers in the last thread but I cant find it now.


Which kind of rollers?  So we can get you re-linked.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 12, 2016)

@imaginary 
This is a great video on flexi rod techniques


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 12, 2016)

*Let's* *Discuss*: would you use paper towels in lieu of end wraps? Would you use those velcro rollers on your afro-textured hair.  That would be Hair-I-Cide for me.  

I only use the end wraps when rolling on perm rods.  All those lil bumps on the rod look scary.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 12, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Which kind of rollers?  So we can get you re-linked.



The purple magnetics with caps. I found some Amazon but I want to be sure they are the best price if I'm ordering a lot.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 12, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> The purple magnetics with caps. I found some Amazon but I want to be sure they are the best price if I'm ordering a lot.


Oh! @lulu97 or @toaster  will have help you with magnetics and caps. I don't use magnetics.  Have you checked last years thread?  I'm going to look and see if one of my beauty tool suppliers has them.

I'm sorry they don't have the purple ones in the drop down box.
http://salon.wimexbeauty.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Product_Code=A21333&Category_Code=7040


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2016)

@SuchaLady I remember the post you're talking about. I should have linked the older thread in my original post for reference. I'll go back and see if I can find it.

@MileHighDiva I'm always tempted by velcro rollers, but I don't want to come on here with a fade because my hair got caught...


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> I had my annual physical early Friday morning. Just got a message that my blood work looks "fantastic" and there are no causes for concern. Yay! I'll continue taking my vitamins, trying to eat well, and working out into the new year.


Whoop whoop!! Congrats.
I went to the dr's too today! Whenever I go,  I always get told the same thing: up your vitamin D intake. I'm an island girl so this winter wonderland weather on the East Coast seriously depletes my vitamin D stores. My doctor always tells me to take more than the recommended amount just so my levels can be normal lol smh. She also told me to stop making bone marrow soup with beef bones. She said it's causing my cholesterol to get too high. Instead she recommended using chicken bones/feet or making veggie broth. I think I'll start making veggie broth from now on! I can't stand chicken feet ahaha too creepy but everyone else in my family absolutely looove the feet  other than that, I'm perfectly healthy  yay!


----------



## lushlady (Dec 13, 2016)

brownb83 said:


> I used a different leave  in so this is what my set looks like today:



Well, you can't say it's not moisturized


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 13, 2016)

If this darn shipping company doesn't come on with the come on about my promo code not working. I want my Hourglass rollers for this weekend! Shoooooooooot


----------



## imaginary (Dec 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Let's* *Discuss*: would you use paper towels in lieu of end wraps? Would you use those velcro rollers on your afro-textured hair.  That would be Hair-I-Cide for me.
> 
> I only use the end wraps when rolling on perm rods.  All those lil bumps on the rod look scary.



I'd consider the papertowels if the drying times were really significantly shorter, but it mostly seems like a waste of paper. And I actually have 3 packs of mesh rollers that openly mock me as they collect dust. I saw a video where a woman with type 4 hair used it and loved it, but you have to wait until your hair is 100% dry before taking it out and that would be my downfall.


----------



## lushlady (Dec 13, 2016)

.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 13, 2016)

Looking at old pics of my BSL healthy hair from when I kept my hair rollerset has me  and ready for my rollers to get here. I had healthier hair while relaxed because I was pretty much heat free.

I'm not committed to remaining natural if I'm foregoing long healthy hair. Hopefully, I can find a way to rollerset my natural hair to get a better regimen than pressing because my unstretched hair knots and breaks.


----------



## toaster (Dec 13, 2016)

You hair looks... well, lush @lushlady. Glad your set stretched your hair for your twists. I'm still trying to get my parts together. A weekly struggle. 

@Dee-Licious I hope your rollers come soon! I think we have a good understanding on how to retain length and know it's possible relaxed or natural. 

I've used more heat on my hair this year than ever before. I'm going to try to stick to four times a year in 2017. 

This year I blow dried in March. Flat ironed in June. Blow dried and flat ironed in September. And I'll get a roller set and blow out/ flat iron in December. 

In 2017 I have two weddings, so I'll have straight hair for those. I'll see what else is on my schedule and allow myself two other heat uses.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 13, 2016)

toaster said:


> You hair looks... well, lush @lushlady. Glad your set stretched your hair for your twists. I'm still trying to get my parts together. A weekly struggle.
> 
> @Dee-Licious I hope your rollers come soon! I think we have a good understanding on how to retain length and know it's possible relaxed or natural.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have tons of magnetic rollers in all sizes.. perm rollers... flexirods... curlformers.. you name it!

I'm hoping the hourglass will allow me to get a sleeeek set.. then I would be winning able to truly move forward heat-free whether I remain natural or not.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 14, 2016)

I've decided that I'm going to set from now until whenever. I've had great growth with WnGs and twistouts, but I'm thinking I'll get more with setting.


Current hair length:  *Somewhere between BSL and MBL*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
Current Setting method and styling choices:* Curlformers (deep wave and spiral)*
Current Setting products: *still figuring that out*
How long have you been setting? *I've done it a handful of times in the last three years, as a transitioner than a natural. Consider me a newbie.*
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Length retention, fewer ssks*
How often do you plan to set?: *Once a week. I plan on exercising more regularly so I don't need a perfect set or one that will last a long time.*
Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required): *will add when I set this weekend.*


----------



## girlonfire (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Ladies,
I'll be admiring from afar but I wanted to drop this like because I think ya'll would find these interesting. I might pick up a few myself.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 14, 2016)

Dee-Licious said:


> Looking at old pics of my BSL healthy hair from when I kept my hair rollerset has me  and ready for my rollers to get here. I had healthier hair while relaxed because I was pretty much heat free.
> 
> I'm not committed to remaining natural if I'm foregoing long healthy hair. Hopefully, I can find a way to rollerset my natural hair to get a better regimen than pressing because my unstretched hair knots and breaks.



for real, I used way less heat when i was relaxed, we are in the same exact boat girl


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 14, 2016)

sharifeh said:


> for real, I used way less heat when i was relaxed, we are in the same exact boat girl


Sad sad. Facebook memories is what truly has me in my feelings seeing all that hair.

I just released my rollers from the U.K. to come to US... so I prolly won't have them for this weekend. I could have had the package released on Monday but I was arguing with Borderlinx about a coupon code.


Does anyone recommend a certain type of roller pins?


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 14, 2016)

ok my sis has a set of curlformers and all this talk of curlformers made me bring out. she has the ones for long hair the pink and orange because she has long hair, my hair is like medium. Im trying it out on my dry hair because i want to see if i can do it before i wash my hair. it slips right out of my hair after i install it.  what is the learning curve with these?  i feel slow


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2016)

sharifeh said:


> ok my sis has a set of curlformers and all this talk of curlformers made me bring out. she has the ones for long hair the pink and orange because she has long hair, my hair is like medium. Im trying it out on my dry hair because i want to see if i can do it before i wash my hair. it slips right out of my hair after i install it.  what is the learning curve with these?  i feel slow



You aren't using enough hair for the roller. 

1. They are pretty simple. When installing point the opening of the crochet bar so it is pointing up.
2. Have the shorter side or the low side of the curlformer on the same side as the opening on the crochet bar.
3. If you have a hard time pulling the hair through, you probably have too much hair.
4. If it slips off, you aren't using enough hair.
5. It can help to twist the root to grab it with the crochet bar


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 14, 2016)

faithVA said:


> You aren't using enough hair for the roller.
> 
> 1. They are pretty simple. When installing point the opening of the crochet bar so it is pointing up.
> 2. Have the shorter side or the low side of the curlformer on the same side as the opening on the crochet bar.
> ...




thank you!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 15, 2016)

toaster said:


> Thanks @MileHighDiva! I ordered some roller pins so I can practice using them on Sunday. I recall having pins before and giving up, but I'm determined.


Which roller pins did you order? Do you like them?


----------



## toaster (Dec 15, 2016)

Dee-Licious said:


> Which roller pins did you order? Do you like them?


Just some 3 inch plastic pins from amazon. I like them, but I don't have anything to compare them too. They stick the roller to my scalp and came in a pack of 100 for about $3.00 so if I lose them slowly I won't be upset.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 15, 2016)

toaster said:


> Just some 3 inch plastic pins from amazon. I like them, but I don't have anything to compare them too. They stick the roller to my scalp and came in a pack of 100 for about $3.00 so if I lose them slowly I won't be upset.


Thanks. what color are they... pink or white?


----------



## toaster (Dec 15, 2016)

Dee-Licious said:


> Thanks. what color are they... pink or white?


An off white color. Almost tan.


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 16, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm under Roll-anda Watts, right now.
> 
> Looking at this IG account motivated me to wash and set my hair tonight with #hourglass #ethiopian #italian rollers.  I've been running around since Friday night with two plaits due to a long detangling session.
> 
> ...




  I'm sooo getting those!


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 16, 2016)

@toaster 

How do these rollers compare to the regular magnetic gray ones?  They seem to be bigger and made of a harder material.  Sorry if this has already been asked.  I haven't frequented these threads because I've been roller setting for so long.  I always do sets again to get my length back after a cut.


----------



## toaster (Dec 16, 2016)

Browndilocks said:


> @toaster
> 
> How do these rollers compare to the regular magnetic gray ones?  They seem to be bigger and made of a harder material.  Sorry if this has already been asked.  I haven't frequented these threads because I've been roller setting for so long.  I always do sets again to get my length back after a cut.



The white hourglass rollers are actually smaller than the gray magnetics. I think the white hourglass rollers are about 1.85 inches versus 2 inches. I wish they made another size up!

I love the hourglass rollers because the little nubs help my very coily  hair stretch out. Also the air can flow through, but I find the drying time to be the same for magnetics or hourglass.

I used to get better results on the hourglass rollers, but after practicing my rolling technique got better and I get pretty similar results.

I paid more for the hourglass rollers so I use them more frequently. I think they are great for beginners and produce sets equally as good as magnetics.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm getting some Keracare wrap foam today, so I will be back to setting my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2016)

@SuchaLady 

Here ya go Sis! 

http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/a...ansnonmarox1&gclid=CM7qqK-U8dACFceFswodRSEPcA

Make sure you select X-Large Jumbo 1 3/4 inch in the drop down bar.


----------



## toaster (Dec 17, 2016)

Hiiiiii @lulu97


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

tashboog said:


> My end results were not good! My hair is super frizzy and hard to comb . I didn't think a watery leave in and water would be enough for my hi po hair but I wanted to at least give it a try first. Initially the set looked pretty good but I could slowly see it swelling. I didn't have any major humectants in my leave in either. I think the problem is that I needed something to properly seal my hair with. Usually I use a lot of gel on wash day which gives me about 2 days of moisture. I've tried setting foams in the past with no success as well. Im not going to give up cuz at least with this set I was able to have my hair a lot smoother on the rollers. I'm in the process of doing curlformers so that I can at least look presentable at work tomorrow . I've just added my curlformer set which I like better.


I use a serum after I apply my leave-in. Then I apply the wrap foam all over. To keep the hair wet, I spray with water. Are you using a setting lotion? Lottabody the setting lotion diluted may give you less frizz and a better hold.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Fresh rollerset using French Mesh rollers


Wait hold on! Does SD still carry that Waterfalls spray?!?? I remember she told me nobody was ordering it, so she wasn't gonna make it anymore! I died! I loved that stuff!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> Hiiiiii @lulu97



@toaster Hi Sis!!!! I gotta slide on back through and chat with all my setting Sisters!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm excited! I got my Keracare setting lotion! I will be setting my hair Monday!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 17, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm excited! I got my Keracare setting lotion! I will be setting my hair Monday!



Did you get the foam or lotion? If you got the lotion, mini review please, upon use.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 17, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Wait hold on! *Does* *SD* *still* *carry* *that* *Waterfalls* *spray*?!?? I remember she told me nobody was ordering it, so she wasn't gonna make it anymore! I died! I loved that stuff!


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Did you get the foam or lotion? If you got the lotion, mini review please, upon use.


I got the foam wrap-set lotion. The one that is white. I have used it many times before, but I will give a review asap! It leaves the hair soft, it isn't sticky, but it won't give you a firm hold. So it's something I would use, if I wanted soft curls and wanted to comb them out. I would use the wrap foam extra hold, if I wanted to wear a flexi rod, straw, cold rod set, etc...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 17, 2016)

Not sure whether today or tomorrow will be wash day. Either way I'm dry and a little frizzy so here's what I'm using:

CON Argan original formula
Redken Frizz Dismiss deep condish
It's a 10 plus Keratin. The keratin version is the only one I use.
Super diluted Lottabody.

You have to use it's a 10 and lottabody together very sparingly. Like I said I'm a little dry so this time I'm using a product combo that will leave a teeny tiny coat.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 18, 2016)

Yep...


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 18, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @SuchaLady
> 
> Here ya go Sis!
> 
> ...




Aha! There it is. Thank you  I'm favoriting the link this time


----------



## tashboog (Dec 18, 2016)

Well I did another curlformer set with the large barrels but this time I went back to my old products. It turned out pretty good but I didn't take pics cuz it looks the same as my set last week. I'm just using them to stretch my hair. I finger combed then installed bantu knots for today. I'll be in puffy twist next week but I'll be doing rollersets in between. I'm a still try and see if I can figure out how to get a good magnetic rollerset. That'll be my mission next year .


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 18, 2016)

Bought some flexi rods. I'm going to wait to do a set until I get a hooded dryer. I practiced a bit on dry hair and it was harder than it looks! I want to go them on wet hair anyway. And there is no way on God's green earth that I'm sleeping in those.

Think I might have to get me some curlformers and perm rods too. And some standard hard plastic rollers....


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 18, 2016)

Okay...I started combing my hair before I took pics. I'm going to tap the roots with a flat iron and throw on the bonnet.


----------



## toaster (Dec 18, 2016)

Loving all the weekend setting happening!!


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 18, 2016)

Set a few days ago if turned out  cute. However, going back to the gym tommarow so I need to figure out how to preserve my curls.....


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

Setting sucks when you have short hair! lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Setting sucks when you have short hair! lol


Your hair isn't that short. You should be good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Your hair isn't that short. You should be good.


I don't wanna look like little Richard.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 19, 2016)

So I decided to go looking for rollers since I was off today, I found some for $2 a pack! I'll take it. My first attempt will likely be Saturday night for Christmas morning.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I don't wanna look like little Richard.


Your hair is as long as mine. I rollerset and it looks fine. Just don't try to put too much hair on a roller.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 19, 2016)

I rollerset with the deep wave curlformers, a couple days ago. The results were pretty, but way too soft. My hair started to expand within hours of taking the rollers out. Oddly enough, my roots stayed smooth and straight. I picked up the Ion moisture block dupe, but plan on buying the real thing after Christmas. I still want to rollerset just need to find a product that will leave my hair looking good for more than a day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Your hair is as long as mine. I rollerset and it looks fine. Just don't try to put too much hair on a roller.


I hope this set turns out well. I went up a size, since I don't want to wear it too curly.


----------



## Beany (Dec 20, 2016)

I set my hair today and forgot to take pics...again. I rolled all of my hair "over" the roller instead of under to get a better stretch at the roots. I got a better stretch, but also more frizz for some reason. I also used less rollers which resulted in me being under the dryer for 2 hours (low porosity problems). After I finger combed and applied serum and butter the frizz got a bit better. I'm in 4 bantu knots until Wednesday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

@faithVA 
Here are result of my set from last night.
I used Keracare shampoo and conditioner, detangling mist, leave-in,  and One& Only Argan oil.
I used 3 pumps of the Keracare wrap set lotion. And sprayed with water when my hair started to dry.
It took me 45mins to set my hair.
I'm 10 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> I rollerset with the deep wave curlformers, a couple days ago. The results were pretty, but way too soft. My hair started to expand within hours of taking the rollers out. Oddly enough, my roots stayed smooth and straight. I picked up the Ion moisture block dupe, but plan on buying the real thing after Christmas. I still want to rollerset just need to find a product that will leave my hair looking good for more than a day.


What products do you use now? Do you use a setting lotion, or something with cones?


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey ladies. I'm setting my hair tonight and I'm dreading it. I don't know why because it's been over a week since I've washed my hair and it's been in a top knot since Thursday. I haven't even taken it down to detangle. This will be my last wash of the year since I'm getting my hair washed and roller set on the 30th. Wow! Can't wait for 2017


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> @faithVA
> Here are result of my set from last night.
> I used Keracare shampoo and conditioner, detangling mist, leave-in,  and One& Only Argan oil.
> I used 3 pumps of the Keracare wrap set lotion. And sprayed with water when my hair started to dry.
> ...


It looks good. Are you feeling like James Brown?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> It looks good. Are you feeling like James Brown?


more like Madame CJ Walker fresh press and curl


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> more like Madame CJ Walker fresh press and curl


Aw so you feel like a million bucks


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 20, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> What products do you use now? Do you use a setting lotion, or something with cones?



I used a cheap silicone serum followed by foam wrap.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Aw so you feel like a million bucks


Ok, we will run with that!  I feel like a proper lady! lol I need some white gloves an a nice pocket book!


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2016)

Phew. No more hair days until 2017. Will make sure to look around in my mom's bathroom to see what kind of hair oils I can use while I'm home for the holidays. And maybe... what I can bring home with me.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2016)

@toaster 
Those luscious locks!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 21, 2016)

Okay so I'm guessing these curl formers here:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would give me a different size curl than these here?





Those first ones seem wider to me. And my hair is shoulder length so I definitely don't need extra long....


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> Okay so I'm guessing these curl formers here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy the 24" barrel curl ones.  Spend the extra $$ now.  Don't buy based on your current hair length.  Your will out grow the shorter ones.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> Okay so I'm guessing these curl formers here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first set are wider. They are closer to regular. Urlformers versus the spiral curls of the second set. I would recommend getting as long as possible if you plan on growing your hair out.  You are not going to want to replace a set because you grew out of them.

I know there are knockoffs for the second set which are much cheaper. Not sure if there are knockoffs for the second set.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 21, 2016)

That makes sense. I was thinking I wouldn't be able to use the longer ones for some reason. I definitely don't want to stay at shoulder length so it makes sense to get long ones now. I just don't know if I want those barrel ones or the spiral ones. Hmm I might get the spiral ones so I can get the knock off brand and the spiral curls might last longer than the barrel ones...decisions lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> That makes sense. I was thinking I wouldn't be able to use the longer ones for some reason. I definitely don't want to stay at shoulder length so it makes sense to get long ones now. I just don't know if I want those barrel ones or the spiral ones. Hmm I might get the spiral ones so I can get the knock off brand and the spiral curls might last longer than the barrel ones...decisions lol


If you can find the barrel knock offs I say go for those. I have the spiral and I am looking forward to getting the barrel. 

@tashboog, Do you have any info to share since you have both.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 21, 2016)

Ooh let me know if you find knock offs for the barrels as well. I love mine, they hold so much more hair than the spirals.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 21, 2016)

imaginary said:


> Ooh let me know if you find knock offs for the barrels as well. I love mine, they hold so much more hair than the spirals.



So you get bigger, fuller curls with those? Do you experience any less shrinkage with those kinds of curl formers as opposed to the spirals?


----------



## imaginary (Dec 21, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> So you get bigger, fuller curls with those? Do you experience any less shrinkage with those kinds of curl formers as opposed to the spirals?



The curls are bigger and fuller, yes. I'm not sure what you mean by shrinkage. The bigger curls usually appear shorter to me when I compare it to the spirals, which seems to drop/hang a little lower.  Curlfurmer sets (spirals/barrels) never last beyond a few hours for me, so I always use it as a transition into bunning or another stretched style.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 22, 2016)

@imaginary thanks for the info! I want my curls to show some length. Usually when I do a spiral curl of some kind my curls shrink up, but that could depend on the roller. I'll probably end up buying both kinds eventually....


----------



## tashboog (Dec 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> If you can find the barrel knock offs I say go for those. I have the spiral and I am looking forward to getting the barrel.
> 
> @tashboog, Do you have any info to share since you have both.


As @faithVA stated I use both the spirals and barrel. I like both of them. I use the barrel size when I want to stretch my hair for an out style. I rarely where the barrel curls but I could since I use gel to set my hair. I like how the barrel curls are looser and similar to a magnetic roller set. I also use the barrel rollers when I do my length checks cuz it gives me the most stretch. I have both the curlformers & the generics in the barrel size. I can't tell the difference between the two. When I want to wear my hair out I use the spiral curls cuz they are tighter curls and I can get 2nd day hair. I have those in both curlformers & generics too. I bought my generics on eBay for about $25. The generic rods are not as good as the curlformer rods so you may want to buy the curlformer rods instead. Here is a pic of the spiral curlformers.


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 23, 2016)

I just canceled on brunch with some girls tomorrow.  If I start eating and drinking early Saturday, I'm not going to get anything else done and my hair needs to be right on Christmas. Determined to stay true to the roller set...


----------



## imaginary (Dec 23, 2016)

Forgot to snap pictures of this week's set, but it was identical to the last one anyway. Quick and easy, also my ends felt better since I did a light dusting before.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 23, 2016)

After watching this tutorial I think I definitely want to try the barrel curlers first. Her hair turned out so cute.


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 23, 2016)

Set this morning it turned out great but that as I am detangler is wack. It doesn't detangle and it's a ok leave in.


----------



## toaster (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey ladies! I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas with their families and friends! Wishing you all have great fun and hair this holiday season. 

Post pics!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice silk wrap


----------



## tashboog (Dec 24, 2016)

Here's the video that convinced me to buy the barrel curlformers. Her hair turned out gorgeous .


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 24, 2016)

tashboog said:


> Here's the video that convinced me to buy the barrel curlformers. Her hair turned out gorgeous .


I wonder if she's still on LHCF?


----------



## tashboog (Dec 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I wonder if she's still on LHCF?


@MileHighDiva I haven't seen her post in a long time but she was active awhile ago.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays Ladies!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, Ladies!  Have a blessed holiday!


----------



## imaginary (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## tashboog (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays my fellow LHCFers !


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, everyone!! 
I hope you all had a blessed holiday.


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 26, 2016)

Hope everyone had a nice holiday. Just wanted to post  products from my Christmas Eve set. I normally go higher end on poos and conditioner  when I straighten my hair but just stayed lower this time around.

After I washed & deep conditioned, I set with diluted lottabody only. Then I pressed my roots. Afterward sprayed the Agadir heat protectant and went over the rest of my hair with 1 flat iron pass on 410. When I was done I used 1 pump of the Aquage all over my hair then wrapped.

ETA - I know the first straight pic is fuzzy so I added a pic of my ponytail today.  Will wash again on Saturday, not sure when I'll straighten again.  Even straight hair has way more body with roller setting.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 27, 2016)

Perm rod set
Only thing is my hair frizzes as son as I leave the house
I live in Florida.. any ideas?


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 29, 2016)

@Adiatasha  I love it! I plan on doing my first perm rod set soon, either this weekend or the next. Did you use a setting lotion or a setting mousse?

I'm wondering if I should get a setting lotion when I start doing all my sets. I'm going to be trying perm rod sets, flexi rods, curlformers, and magnetic rollers when I want to do straighter styles. I'm assuming since I want the style to last I will want a setting lotion. I'm just the type of person that doesn't like to layer on too many products....


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 29, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> @Adiatasha  I love it! I plan on doing my first perm rod set soon, either this weekend or the next. Did you use a setting lotion or a setting mousse?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should get a setting lotion when I start doing all my sets. I'm going to be trying perm rod sets, flexi rods, curlformers, and magnetic rollers when I want to do straighter styles. I'm assuming since I want the style to last I will want a setting lotion. I'm just the type of person that doesn't like to layer on too many products....



Setting mousse 
But it didn't stand a chance against the Florida humidity


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey ladies. I'm under the dryer with my roller set at the salon. My appointment was for 10am and we started right away. She said I couldn't get a deep condition treatment because I didn't schedule it ahead of time. That was mildly annoying. 

The detangling and rolling was a little more rough than I would do at home, but that's why I don't get my hair done often. I think she would have been more skilled at blow drying my hair, but I was trying to avoid the extra heat. 

Why did another stylist telling her client she needs a trim every 2 weeks??

When I made this appointment I mentioned that my hair is pretty long and thick and I usually need double the standard appointment time. She assured me I was fine, but while my stylist was rolling my hair another stylist had to roll her next client because I wasn't finished. Oh well, I tried. I think the stylist was slightly annoyed but I didn't let her take it out on my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 30, 2016)

@toaster 
She probably thought you meant "black girl" long/shoulder length.

How are they going to turn down the extra $ for the DC?

If she's annoyed, please don't let her near your luscious locks with scissors,


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster
> She probably thought you meant "black girl" long/shoulder length.
> 
> How are they going to turn down the extra $ for the DC?
> ...


Girl... no one is coming near me with scissors. She can blow out or flat iron my roots and that's all. I'll give her a good tip because I know my hair is a lot of work, but I did ask for two appointment slots. Other salons have had no problem with that.


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 30, 2016)

Can you take a pic of how tight the rollers are?


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 30, 2016)

Which salon @toaster 
I must have missed a post


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2016)

Browndilocks said:


> Can you take a pic of how tight the rollers are?



I'm sorry I forgot to take a picture with the rollers in! They were pretty tight and my hair was very smooth. She used a rat tail comb and a boar bristle brush while setting. 


Dee-Licious said:


> Which salon @toaster
> I must have missed a post


I went to &blowdry in Chicago for a roller set and got my roots flat ironed.


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's my hair before the curls drop. I asked her to leave them in so I'll have some curl tomorrow when I attend a wedding.


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 30, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 30, 2016)

@toaster Stunning


----------



## lushlady (Dec 30, 2016)

My NYE plans include rollersetting my hair and air drying overnight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2016)

toaster said:


> Here's my hair before the curls drop. I asked her to leave them in so I'll have some curl tomorrow when I attend a wedding.
> View attachment 383931



@toaster So pretty!!!!


----------



## nymane (Dec 30, 2016)

toaster said:


> Here's my hair before the curls drop. I asked her to leave them in so I'll have some curl tomorrow when I attend a wedding.
> View attachment 383931



Love it!


----------



## Ashna (Dec 30, 2016)

@tashboog do you have a specific link for the barrel curlformer generic version? I've scoured ebay.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 30, 2016)

Absolutely Bea-u-ti-ful!  
@toaster


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2016)

toaster said:


> Here's my hair before the curls drop. I asked her to leave them in so I'll have some curl tomorrow when I attend a wedding.
> View attachment 383931


It looks pretty straight.


----------



## bluenvy (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow @toaster 
Looks amazing


----------



## Amcd (Dec 31, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> I used Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced LI and Growth Oil to set with on white hourglass rollers.
> 
> This is my first traditional set of the season.  Last month, tested out the Bouncy Curl rollers.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to use all of this random setting stuff that I have in my stash.  Tonight, I used the wristband magnet/hair pin holder.



Where did you buy those pins?  I can't find long pins like that anywhere. Love the wristband magnet!! Thanks.


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

@toaster, you hair is just  delicious! Is this a salon you would go back to? Side-eye to the stylist with the every 2 week trim advice...that's just ridiculous. Unfortunately there are many, many stylists like this individual.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 31, 2016)

Set with barrel Curlformers today.
DC'D with SD Mocha Silk Infusion.
I used SD Waterfalls, Mocha Silk Hair Milk, GSO and Mocha "Bling" Butta to LLOB and set with.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 31, 2016)

Ashna said:


> @tashboog do you have a specific link for the barrel curlformer generic version? I've scoured ebay.


@Ashna I'm sorry but I don't have a link since I bought mine a few years ago. I will see if I can find something online for you.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 31, 2016)

@toaster your hair turned out beautiful ! I love your hair and it's so long and thick which I already knew that anyway but I just had to say it .


----------



## tashboog (Dec 31, 2016)

@Ashna here is a link I've found
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Spiral-Hair-C...%3A5837c2cb1590a605b8379959ffcaa244%7Ciid%3A1
I hope this helps


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 31, 2016)

Amcd said:


> Where did you buy those pins?  I can't find long pins like that anywhere. Love the wristband magnet!! Thanks.


Local BSS that was going out of business.


----------



## Ashna (Jan 1, 2017)

tashboog said:


> @Ashna here is a link I've found
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Spiral-Hair-Curl-Formers-Kit-24-Extra-Wide-Long-Magic-Spiral-Curler-Rollers-Hook-/201398838667?hash=item2ee44e658b:g:RloAAOSwFe5X0zGg&_trkparms=pageci%3A15b13825-cfd8-11e6-b542-74dbd180dc89%7Cparentrq%3A5837c2cb1590a605b8379959ffcaa244%7Ciid%3A1
> I hope this helps


 @tashboog it does! Happy new year!


----------



## toaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Daina said:


> @toaster, you hair is just  delicious! Is this a salon you would go back to? Side-eye to the stylist with the every 2 week trim advice...that's just ridiculous. Unfortunately there are many, many stylists like this individual.


I would go back, but I would probably get it blown out instead of a roller set. While my hair is smooth, it still has that roller set texture. When I get my hair done, I want it to be straight straight. I can do a roller set on my own.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 1, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Got my rollers yesterday! I will be giving them a whirl tomorrow. I will post pictures and my thoughts tomorrow.



Hey ladies! It has been a while but I am back! I missed this thread. Unfortunately, I have no pictures but I did want to post my comparison:

French bouffant rollers
Great for kinky hair. Costly AND hard to get. I use them with roller clips, I do not use the pins
Setting: These are easy to set with. My ONLY complaint is that when using the R-R-P method, these rollers can snag the hair.
Setting time: Wider, so I don't need as many rollers. That means that I can set a lot quicker. I can set my hour in an hour flat.
Durability: These things are SOLID. You will not have to replace these.
Smoothing ability: Because they are so stiff, there is no give. This helps get the hair as taut as possible. My hair is left smooth and shiny.
Drying time: It takes my hair two hours to dry (my hair is dense and WL) BUT it took nearly 3 with magnetic rollers. So, these definitely cut my drying time down.

Hourglass/Ethiopian rollers:
Great for kinky hair but costly. I use them with roller clips, I do not use the pins.
Setting: Very easy to set with and I love the little 'teeth'. Great for the R-R-P method.
Setting time: These took longer to install because they don't hold as much hair (they aren't as wide as the FB rollers). It took me about an hour and  a half to set.
Durability: These are not as sturdy as the FB rollers but they are sturdy enough. They aren't as flimsy as magnetic rollers.
Smoothing ability: Even though these aren't as stiff, I got pretty good results due to the 'teeth'.
Drying time: It takes my hair a bit longer to dry than the FB rollers. It took about 2.5 hours to dry which still cut down on drying time, but not as much.
Advantages: Nearly NO breakage when doing the R-R-P method. These gently grip my hair while giving the right amount of tension to get my hair smooth.

For ME, I definitely prefer the FB rollers because they are more durable, I can set faster, and they dry my hair quicker. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2017)

Excellent analysis/review, @AgeinATL!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Set with barrel Curlformers today.
> DC'D with SD Mocha Silk Infusion.
> I used SD Waterfalls, Mocha Silk Hair Milk, GSO and Mocha "Bling" Butta to LLOB and set with.


Very pretty. Its sleek and shiny.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

My goodness @toaster. Your hair is everything!!! I know you get tired of me saying it but I just have to give credit where it is due! #goals!

@MileHighDiva I LOVE your CF results. Thinking of picking up the barrel CF. I wish that there was a knockoff version though because I need a lot of them.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


>



So happy to see her hair thriving again!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 2, 2017)

toaster said:


> Here's my hair before the curls drop. I asked her to leave them in so I'll have some curl tomorrow when I attend a wedding.
> View attachment 383931


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 2, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Set with barrel Curlformers today.
> DC'D with SD Mocha Silk Infusion.
> I used SD Waterfalls, Mocha Silk Hair Milk, GSO and Mocha "Bling" Butta to LLOB and set with.



Gorgeous!!
I just can't believe how smooth and sleek those curls came out. I can't wait to get me some. This next paycheck will have close to 20 hours of overtime so I will definitely be treating myself to a set.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> My goodness @toaster. Your hair is everything!!! I know you get tired of me saying it but I just have to give credit where it is due! #goals!
> 
> @MileHighDiva I LOVE your CF results. Thinking of picking up the barrel CF. I wish that there was a knockoff version though because I need a lot of them.


I just bought the knock off barrel ones from Wish- 40 for $9.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> I just bought the knock off barrel ones from Wish- 40 for $9.



Wait! What's wish? Could you post a link?


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 2, 2017)

http://www.wish.com/c/5770dbea723f936fa37da225
My SIL put me on it. She did most of her holiday shopping through it and saved a ton of money.

http://www.wish.com/c/559518084be87a6ee5e2bd7a Same thing, I think these are the ones I ordered.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2017)

I installed the wave curlformers and I'm currently sitting under the dryer. I planned on doing a rollerset, but gave up after haphazardly rolling 4 rollers. Curlformers are faster and there isn't a learning curve for me to tackle.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> http://www.wish.com/c/5770dbea723f936fa37da225
> My SIL put me on it. She did most of her holiday shopping through it and saved a ton of money.
> 
> http://www.wish.com/c/559518084be87a6ee5e2bd7a Same thing, I think these are the ones I ordered.



Thank you so much!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I installed the wave curlformers and I'm currently sitting under the dryer. I planned on doing a rollerset, but gave up after haphazardly rolling 4 rollers. Curlformers are faster and there isn't a learning curve for me to tackle.



Please post your thoughts (and pictures!!) on the wave curlformers. Debating between ordering the wave or barrel CF next.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Please post your thoughts (and pictures!!) on the wave curlformers. Debating between ordering the wave or barrel CF next.



This is my second time using the deep wave curlformers.  I posted about them a couple weeks ago, here.

I like them a lot for stretching, updos, and bunning. I haven't found the right product combo for hold, so that I can wear the waves for longer than a day. But since Im protective styling, hold isn't a big deal for me right now anyway.

They are easy to install, but tough to fit under the dryer. I have to scrunch the length up into the dome of my lclbeauty dryer.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2017)

@AgeinATL

Removed the curlformers and gave myself a MUCH needed trim.

 

This set came out much firmer, but I didn't get the roots as tight as last time.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> Removed the curlformers and gave myself a MUCH needed trim.
> 
> ...


Look at that hair blingin' it looks


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> Removed the curlformers and gave myself a MUCH needed trim.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting pictures! I love how the set came out. What did you use for your set? Like MHD said, it is so shiny!!


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Thank you for posting pictures! I love how the set came out. What did you use for your set? Like MHD said, it is so shiny!!



I used Marshmallow Moisture Balm as a leave in (I believe it gave me the hold) and Ion Humidity Defying Serum.

ETA: I used a lot of the serum, like a dimed sized amount per section. I'm hoping it will help the set last through my boot camp workouts. If not, I will have to wash and set twice a week or stop setting altogether. Fingers crossed, folks.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 3, 2017)

I was a roller setting expert as a relaxed head. Since I've been natural, I only tried once.  I want to change my wash and go regimen to a roller setting one in the cooler months. I get way more ssks and the dryness is challenging my length retention. I got 2 trims last year so I only retained a few inches. I want to retain more and get to waist length this year.

I have the French bouffant rollers, and hard plastic mesh rollers along with knockoff curlformers. I want to purchase those Ethiopian rollers and wave curlformers. SMH!

I'll be back with a starting photo. My hair is currently straightened and freshly trimmed.

ETA:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2017)

@bebezazueta 
Your hair always looks so healthy...I'm excited that you're going to be hanging out with us.  

Having an OG roller setting Diva active in the thread should help me elevate my setting game.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 3, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @bebezazueta
> Your hair always looks so healthy...I'm excited that you're going to be hanging out with us.
> 
> Having an OG roller setting Diva active in the thread should help me elevate my setting game.



Thank you!  You all are motivating me!  Gorgeous heads of hair in here!

I'll make sure to take pics of my sets when I do them. It's all about sectioning and roller placement.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2017)

bebezazueta said:


> I was a roller setting expert as a relaxed head. Since I've been natural, I only tried once.  I want to change my wash and go regimen to a roller setting one in the cooler months. I get way more ssks and the dryness is challenging my length retention. I got 2 trims last year so I only retained a few inches. I want to retain more and get to waist length this year.
> 
> I have the French bouffant rollers, and hard plastic mesh rollers along with knockoff curlformers. I want to purchase those Ethiopian rollers and wave curlformers. SMH!
> 
> ...


So pretty and so full. Looking forward to your sets.


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2017)

Loving the updates ladies! I'm back to work and back on a regular schedule so I can keep up with posts again. 

Will wash my hair on Sunday.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Gorgeous hair! @bebezazueta


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 3, 2017)

I worked hard at bootcamp this morning and my roots reverted some, the waves fell just a little. I'm bunning, so it's not a big deal. Next time though, I'll use the spiral curlformers and pineapple through workout.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> Removed the curlformers and gave myself a MUCH needed trim.
> 
> ...


That is lovely! About how many did you use, do you recall?


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 3, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> That is lovely! About how many did you use, do you recall?


I didn't count this time, but last time I used 36.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 3, 2017)

I wish I had taken a before picture, but I was running late and my husband and I had dinner reservations for NYE. It started off gorgeous. I will post before pictures next time.

Here is the after. It had reverted quite a bit at the roots due to the rain, humidity and sweating but the curls held on. These results were with the hourglass/Ethiopian rollers. My FB rollers would have gotten my roots a bit straighter.
I had to put something over my face. Chile, it was a LONG night.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2017)

@AgeinATL 
Thick and lush! Beautiful set! I see you were slayin' for NYE.  I hope you and DH had a nice evening.


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I wish I had taken a before picture, but I was running late and my husband and I had dinner reservations for NYE. It started off gorgeous. I will post before pictures next time.
> 
> Here is the after. It had reverted quite a bit at the roots due to the rain, humidity and sweating but the curls held on. These results were with the hourglass/Ethiopian rollers. My FB rollers would have gotten my roots a bit straighter.
> I had to put something over my face. Chile, it was a LONG night.
> View attachment 384525


Soooo pretty!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks lush and fabulous! @AgeinATL


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 4, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @AgeinATL
> Thick and lush! Beautiful set! I see you were slayin' for NYE.  I hope you and DH had a nice evening.



We did! And thank you sis!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you ladies!!
@flyygirlll2 and @toaster


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 4, 2017)

So between school and work and home I'm trying to simplify my routine. Normally I would add a holding gel to each individual roller but in order to save time I will start to moisturerize in larger sections. this should work since I will have to set twice a week.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks @flyygirlll2 @faithVA 

Now I'm on the hunt for the hourglass rollers. Since I passed on them the first time they hit this board.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 4, 2017)

I won't be roller setting for awhile cuz I'm back in twists for 6 weeks but I will be watching all these beautiful roller sets .


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Going to attempt my first set today...pray my strength!


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 7, 2017)

Not joining the challenge, but here's some inspiration.  This is only my second roller set ever. Just watched a few videos and patiently worked through sections of hair with the water bottle and comb.


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

krissyhair said:


> Not joining the challenge, but here's some inspiration.  This is only my second roller set ever. Just watched a few videos and patiently worked through sections of hair with the water bottle and comb.



Thanks looks good, hopefully mine will look as good!


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Did it set complete, currently under the dryer for the next 90 minutes!


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Daina said:


> Going to attempt my first set today...pray my strength!



I think it came out pretty good for my first set!!!! I put in pin curls for church tomorrow.  I will be back with a more detailed update, too tired tonight. I learned a lot and have a bunch of questions for the rollersetting OG's to improve my pimp game with the sets!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 7, 2017)

Great job, @Daina!  You'll be a pro soon,


----------



## Daina (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks @MileHighDiva! I really like it for stretching the hair and as an alternative to twisting or braiding.

Details:
I used Aphogee green tea and keratin reconstructor, lotta body coconut styling lotion and Cream of Nature 7-in-1 leave-in treatment. *Need some advice on what products to use that won't leave my hair so dry? Especially at the roots where there is a lot of texture? Were the roots not wet enough, I was really surprised by the dryness? *

It took me an hour and 49 minutes to finish the set. Getting the rolling technique down was half the battle! My roots suffered and didn't get as straight because I kept losing the angle. *Ok setting OG's, what is the max time it should take to finish setting? I thought my arms were going to fall off! My hair is between MBL and WL is there an easier way to set the hair once I get to the back? I've watched a ton of videos but how do you keep the right angle while rolling?
*
I sat under the dryer for 90 minutes not sure if my hair over dried? I wanted to make sure it was dry and I dried on high heat most of the time. *Should I turn the dryer down to medium?
*
All in all I think setting will be a great option for me just have to get better technique. My husband was home today and occupied my 2 year old. But if he's not here it's going to be hard to dedicate 4 hours to my hair with rolling and drying. *Has anyone here ever done a silk roller wrap? Was watching a Mo Knows video and I see she likes that technique.
*
For now I am going to try to set once a month, I actually enjoyed it!


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 8, 2017)

*Current hair length: shoulder
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: flexi-rods & curlformers
Current Setting products: carol's daughter hair milk styling foam, CRN curl maker
How long have you been setting? First timer!
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: new styling options, fall/winter hair fun since my spring/summer hair is usually a wash and go
How often do you plan to set?: at least twice a month since I'm a weekly washer.  
Currently working on a ponytail flexirod set. Hair plan for the week is a bun. Hopefully it works! Will post pics either way. 
Eta: have already learned the 7in flexirods are too short, even for my ponytail hair*


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 8, 2017)

Haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks and last time I washed, I straightened. So this week's focus is on moisture & strengthening.  I'm using:

Moroccanoil Hydrating Shampoo
Moroccanoil Smoothing Conditioner
Moroccanoil Restorative Hair Mask
It's a Ten to set
Purple Magnetics for a tighter curl
Moroccanoil Original oil for after the rollers come out


----------



## imaginary (Jan 8, 2017)

Did another lazy perm rod set this week. This one was a bit more sloppily done so the base of my braids were frizzier but I didn't care, just wanted my hair done quickly. Next wash day will have to be a hard protein treatment, so I may break out the curlformers.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 8, 2017)

Gonna experiment with using perm rods on the ends of my twists to keep my ends smoothed/stretched.

@Daina 

Need some advice on what products to use that won't leave my hair so dry? Especially at the roots where there is a lot of texture? Were the roots not wet enough, I was really surprised by the dryness? *Try scrapping the aphogee green tea and keratin reconstructor. Sometimes protein leave-ins can make your set hard. Is the lotta body a setting product? If so, try scrapping that too. Those can also leave a set feeling dry and crunchy. Try a moisturizing , creamy, light leave-in conditioner or a really light-weight hair milk and just plain old water. You may also try adding a serum to help add slip, softness and shine.*

Ok setting OG's, what is the max time it should take to finish setting? I thought my arms were going to fall off! *I think it took a minute because this was your first set. My first set took over two hours (when I was relaxed). Your first set will always take the longest because you are learning the process. Once you get the hang of it, that time will be shorter. I don't think there is a max time, it depends on so many factors and it varies from person to person.*

My hair is between MBL and WL is there an easier way to set the hair once I get to the back? I've watched a ton of videos but how do you keep the right angle while rolling?* I use the mohawk method and I roll up to get my roots flatter. It also makes it a bit easier to roll the back section of the mohawk. I pull my hair to the side, place the roller on top of the hair and roll up. 
Rolling down:  vs
Rolling up:  (the method that I use)*

Should I turn the dryer down to medium?* I dry on medium-high for an hour and then a lower setting for another hour. Definitely experiment with how long your hair needs to dry. Try an hour, take out a roller or two to see if your hair is dry. Overdrying a set can cause your roots to be crispy (in addition to using the wrong products to set).*

Has anyone here ever done a silk roller wrap? Was watching a Mo Knows video and I see she likes that technique. *I have not tried one yet.*

Just keep practicing. Play around with products, roller placement, drying times, and roller sizes. Good luck!


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm not feeling well and my hair is still straight from my professional set last Friday. I'll stretch it another week.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 8, 2017)

@toaster


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm going to set tomarrow. Feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## Daina (Jan 9, 2017)

@AgeinATL, thank you so much! All very good suggestions that I will incorporate next time. I think you are definitely spot on about the Aphogee and the crispness at the roots you described is exactly what I had. I think I stayed under the dryer way too long. I will watch the videos you posted above as well...my arms were so tired and I started getting hand cramps from the pins! I rolled the majority up but by the end I was going in both directions just to get done.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 9, 2017)

Daina said:


> @AgeinATL, thank you so much! All very good suggestions that I will incorporate next time. I think you are definitely spot on about the Aphogee and the crispness at the roots you described is exactly what I had. I think I stayed under the dryer way too long. I will watch the videos you posted above as well...my arms were so tired and I started getting hand cramps from the pins! I rolled the majority up but by the end I was going in both directions just to get done.



Girl, I hear ya! After my first set, I wasn't sure I ever wanted to do one again! I loved the results, so I kept at it. I promise that you will get faster as you keep practicing. I really believe that rolling up will also make things a bit easier. Please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 9, 2017)

Daina said:


> Thanks looks good, hopefully mine will look as good!


Thank you!


----------



## Beany (Jan 13, 2017)

I set my hair yesterday and i didn't detangle well so my set wasn't as nice. I'm going to set again next week with a full detangling session. I start my new job on the 23rd and I need to get a feel for the environment to see if i can wear headwraps.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

Washed, DCd, colored and rollerset. I'm sitting under the dryer now. I've been under here for about 50 minutes. I'm going to check it at 1 hour and 15 minutes to see if it is dry. I didn't time the install but I'm sure it was quicker than the curlformers. I will see if it dries as quickly as curlformers. 

How many rollers did I use? All of them   I will count when I take them down.

I don't plan on styling it. I just wanted to stretch before I put in my flat twist. I haven't done a rollerset in years so it was time. I'm currently in the green rollers. Can't wait until I graduate to the pink


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

After 1 hour and 10 minutes my hair is still wet. I thought it would be. The question is would I rather the install be faster or the dry time be faster ? I'm not sure  I guess during the winter having a longer dry time is fine. In the summer I don't want to be under the dryer very long. 

I will wait until I take these out to see what they look like before drawing any conclusions.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

It's not dry. I took out the rollers and will sit under the dryer for another 10 minutes. I would have to make my sections smaller for it to dry faster but I don't have enough rollers for that.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2017)

I didn't take pictures after I separated the curls. I started snipping splits and by the time I finished it was just sort of crazy looking. I put it into 9 flat twist. I would love to wear a flat twist out but I don't think it will last. So I will probably figure out some flat twist style to convert these too.

Overall, the rollerset is faster to install but much longer to dry. It stretches well but not as well as the curlformers. But it is wearable. It definitely stretches enough to put into flat twist. I think it may be better for my ends because the ends stay away from the heat. However, because it takes so long for my ends to dry, my roots end up extra crispy. The rollerset is easier to get under my dryer. 

I may play around with it some more. What I need to figure out is, if I sit under the dryer for 1.5 hours, how much longer would I need for my hair to finish air drying?

I will keep working with the rollerset over the rest of the year to see how I can improve it.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> After 1 hour and 10 minutes my hair is still wet. I thought it would be. The question is would I rather the install be faster or the dry time be faster ? I'm not sure  I guess during the winter having a longer dry time is fine. In the summer I don't want to be under the dryer very long.
> 
> I will wait until I take these out to see what they look like before drawing any conclusions.



I know what you mean. Rollerset are so much faster to do than curlformers but CF dry wayyyy faster. And I prefer the stretch that I get from a rollerset. I just hate the time it takes to dry and the longer that my hair gets, it takes even longer to dry.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> After 1 hour and 10 minutes my hair is still wet. I thought it would be. The question is would I rather the install be faster or the dry time be faster ? I'm not sure  I guess during the winter having a longer dry time is fine. In the summer I don't want to be under the dryer very long.
> 
> I will wait until I take these out to see what they look like before drawing any conclusions.



This is my struggle with perm rods. Super quick install, but the drying time is ridiculous when compared to culformers.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey ladies. I did a rollerset last night to stretch my hair for a big bun for my birthday today 

Couple thoughts about this. I didn't take a long time to roll my hair at all because I didn't care about parts. That's not a big enough deal for me right now. I do however need some rollerset friendly leave ins. I used CON Argan foam wrap and water but I want to use something moisturizing before hand that's creamy. 

I think rollersetting will also be done on my protein weeks twice a month. All that combing on wet hair had me like 

And the entire bottom row of my hair was still wet! I'm at a loss with that one because I am not looking to buy another dryer.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 15, 2017)

@SuchaLady    Have a blessed Born Day!

What kind of dryer are you using?


----------



## imaginary (Jan 15, 2017)

SuchaLady said:


> Hey ladies. I did a rollerset last night to stretch my hair for a big bun for my birthday today
> 
> Couple thoughts about this. I didn't take a long time to roll my hair at all because I didn't care about parts. That's not a big enough deal for me right now. I do however need some rollerset friendly leave ins. I used CON Argan foam wrap and water but I want to use something moisturizing before hand that's creamy.
> 
> ...



 

You might have to twist your head around so that air gets to the back of your head more.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2017)

My hair was super dry after the rollerset. More than I would like. I will go back to curlformers and revisit rollersets later.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 15, 2017)

Between traveling and holiday functions, my hair is in bad shape. I probably used my flat iron more in December and January than I used it in the past two years. 
And you know what? It wasn't even worth it. My hair was still frizzy and poofy after a few hours. SO even said "can you wear it curly (twist out) again? I like your hair that way." 
I think I've finally learned my lesson  I'm going to protective style and DC weekly until my hair feels normal again. 

How do you all baby your hair after you've been neglecting it?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 15, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @SuchaLady    Have a blessed Born Day!
> 
> What kind of dryer are you using?



Thank you! A Gold N Hot Hooded dryer. This one. 





imaginary said:


> You might have to twist your head around so that air gets to the back of your head more.



I did that and my bottom roller was still soaked! I may have to go down a size from the purple. I literally have nowhere to put another dryer   Or either take the rollers from the top out after they dry and go back under


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 15, 2017)

SuchaLady said:


> Hey ladies. I did a rollerset last night to stretch my hair for a big bun for my birthday today
> 
> Couple thoughts about this. I didn't take a long time to roll my hair at all because I didn't care about parts. That's not a big enough deal for me right now. I do however need some rollerset friendly leave ins. I used CON Argan foam wrap and water but I want to use something moisturizing before hand that's creamy.
> 
> ...




chi silk infusion is a wonderful leave in for rollersets
protein week? you gotta share a regimen with your girl 

and happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imaginary (Jan 15, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> Between traveling and holiday functions, my hair is in bad shape. I probably used my flat iron more in December and January than I used it in the past two years.
> And you know what? It wasn't even worth it. My hair was still frizzy and poofy after a few hours. SO even said "can you wear it curly (twist out) again? I like your hair that way."
> I think I've finally learned my lesson  I'm going to protective style and DC weekly until my hair feels normal again.
> 
> How do you all baby your hair after you've been neglecting it?



Chelate, protein treatment and then a moisturising DC and then my hair is


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 15, 2017)

ladies, I've got to back out of this challenge. My boot camp sessions make setting weekly impractical and I was not looking cute during the week. I will be setting for special occasions though.

Good luck!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 16, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> ladies, I've got to back out of this challenge. My boot camp sessions make setting weekly impractical and I was not looking cute during the week. I will be setting for special occasions though.
> 
> Good luck!



You're going to be summer time fine! Get your boot camp on!

@faithVA, are you still and @toaster do you still to poplaties (sp?)?


----------



## Daina (Jan 16, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> Between traveling and holiday functions, my hair is in bad shape. I probably used my flat iron more in December and January than I used it in the past two years.
> And you know what? It wasn't even worth it. My hair was still frizzy and poofy after a few hours. SO even said "can you wear it curly (twist out) again? I like your hair that way."
> I think I've finally learned my lesson  I'm going to protective style and DC weekly until my hair feels normal again.
> 
> How do you all baby your hair after you've been neglecting it?



@PlainJane, when I've been hair bad I go back to basics like you mentioned above...cleanse, dc, protein treat bi-weekly, M&S and then bun and leave it alone.  I've noticed the best way for my hair to recover is to let it be, I have the most issues when I've neglect moisturizing or zapped all the moisture from using heat too much.  You have a good plan, I'm sure your hair will be back to normal in no time!


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2017)

@MileHighDiva I've been going to the gym and taking group fitness classes. I get pretty sweaty but I keep it pushing because I want to stay healthy.


----------



## Ashna (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey guys, for those of who use the hourglass rollers, I have apl-ish hair - what size do you recommend I get? I want to try them out ☺ I'm guessing the medium?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> You're going to be summer time fine! Get your boot camp on!
> 
> @faithVA, are you still and @toaster do you still to poplaties (sp?)?


Yep. I was just on my bike Friday when there was a break in the weathsr. I'm doing other workouts to get ready for cycling season.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 16, 2017)

Ashna said:


> Hey guys, for those of who use the hourglass rollers, I have apl-*** hair - what size do you recommend I get? I want to try them out ☺ I'm guessing the medium?



Do you want a slight bend or curls? I would say the blue for curls and the pink if you want a slight bend. Since these aren't cheap, maybe consider the pink so that you can continue to use them as your hair gets longer.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 16, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> In case anyone is in Atlanta and curious about Salon Techillo prices:
> 
> A roller set is $50
> A rollerset with a silkout is $65
> ...



Going to get my hair done for V-day weekend. I will be sure to report back. 

Slightly off topic but has anyone heard from @dontspeakdefeat? Just wondering if she still takes clients. I have called, sent an email, sent a message, sent a DM, sent a smoke signal, carrier pigeons...nothing. I was REALLY hoping to have her straighten and trim my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Going to get my hair done for V-day weekend. I will be sure to report back.
> 
> Slightly off topic but has anyone heard from @dontspeakdefeat? Just wondering if she still takes clients. I have called, sent an email, sent a message, sent a DM, sent a smoke signal, carrier pigeons...nothing. I was REALLY hoping to have her straighten and trim my hair.



She was on about a month and a half to two months ago and posted a new thread where she said she wanted to be more involved and then she disappeared. I haven't seen her since then.


----------



## Ashna (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks @AgeinATL ! gonna pick up the pink...trying to have faith in my hair lol


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 17, 2017)

sharifeh said:


> chi silk infusion is a wonderful leave in for rollersets
> protein week? you gotta share a regimen with your girl
> 
> and happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you! Well for protein I do my normal wash and dc (CON Argan+Joico MRB) but I put the Kpak on treatment on after shampooing but before the recovery balm. It makes my hair so soft and strong! Protein and strengthening will be a big focus for me this year as I believe I have found products to give me as much moisture as I need.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 17, 2017)

Well I attempted my first roller set as a natural yesterday it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but still much harder and time consuming than on relaxed hair. Because I haven't rollerset since I was relaxed which is like 3 years now my supplies are like all over the place. Couldn't find my comb didn't have a spray bottle because my hair was getting all dry lmao - I used the Ethiopian rollers, magnetic rollers , flexi Rods and perm rods in the same set  I couldn't find my dryer attachment so I slept in the rollers  of course when I woke up the densest parts of my hair were not completely dry 
I need it to get it together clearly but this was a decision on the fly I was not planning to do it. 
But all in all it did a decent job of stretching my hair - I have heat damage in the front so the magnetics were fine on those. It didn't really smooth them as much i as I thought it would though. I wonder if my heat damaged natural hair is still more textured than my relaxed used to be. Interesting. 
It doesn't leave my hair very smooth but I prefer it to the blow fried look because I'm not very skilled with the blow dryer. I should stay away from it. I just burn my hair when I blow dry it and it looks like I got electrocuted.


----------



## Daina (Jan 18, 2017)

@sharifeh, you have setting experience but my first set ever wasn't as smooth as I wanted. I think it was more technique and getting tired. To test this theory I'm going to ask my sister to help me set next time to see if it comes out smoother. But like you said, it really gave a good stretch so I was happy with that!


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jan 18, 2017)

Question: I've used my mesh rollers twice & I love them. But how do I use the straight pins?  I'm going to set my hair this wknd and I want to use the pins not the duckbill clips I've been using.


----------



## toaster (Jan 20, 2017)

SlimPickinz said:


> Question: I've used my mesh rollers twice & I love them. But how do I use the straight pins?  I'm going to set my hair this wknd and I want to use the pins not the duckbill clips I've been using.


I'm actually going back to the duck bill clips after experimenting with the pins. I kind of just stuck them through the roller and my scalp and they stayed, but it was precarious. I just hurried up until I could tie my hair net on and get under the roller.


----------



## Beany (Jan 20, 2017)

I bought roller pins yesterday. Gonna try them out today.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Going to get my hair done for V-day weekend. I will be sure to report back.
> 
> Slightly off topic but has anyone heard from @dontspeakdefeat? Just wondering if she still takes clients. I have called, sent an email, sent a message, sent a DM, sent a smoke signal, carrier pigeons...nothing. I was REALLY hoping to have her straighten and trim my hair.


She's pretty active on her YT channel Simply Tamika.  If she's booked up, she should put you on a waitlist like Reniece & CO.  I wouldn't ignore a potential client.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 20, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> She's pretty active on her YT channel Simply Tamika.  If she's booked up, she should put you on a waitlist like Reniece & CO.  I wouldn't ignore a potential client.



Thank you MHD. I guess I was hoping to hear SOMETHING but so far, I have been ignored. I guess I wasn't expecting that from her.


----------



## Beany (Jan 20, 2017)

Beany said:


> I bought roller pins yesterday. Gonna try them out today.




This did not happen. Ran out of time. Didn't even set smh.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2017)

SlimPickinz said:


> Question: I've used my mesh rollers twice & I love them. But how do I use the straight pins?  I'm going to set my hair this wknd and I want to use the pins not the duckbill clips I've been using.


I use two pins per roller if it's the blue 2" rollers.  Depending on where on my head the roller is positioned, I place the pins on the inside to secure the roller.  The inside placement is more comfortable.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jan 20, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> I use two pins per roller if it's the blue 2" rollers.  Depending on where on my head the roller is positioned, I place the pins on the inside to secure the roller.  The inside placement is more comfortable.


 That's smart! I practiced yesterday and used @toaster method of pinning and throwing the net on quickly. I shook my head and nothing fell off. I just flat ironed my hair but I will use the rollers next week and see what's up. 

@Beany please get the pins and try it with me lol we can fail or succeed together.


----------



## Beany (Jan 20, 2017)

SlimPickinz said:


> That's smart! I practiced yesterday and used @toaster method of pinning and throwing the net on quickly. I shook my head and nothing fell off. I just flat ironed my hair but I will use the rollers next week and see what's up.
> 
> @Beany please get the pins and try it with me lol we can fail or succeed together.




I'm with you next wash day. I ran outta time today.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 20, 2017)

Daina said:


> @PlainJane, when I've been hair bad I go back to basics like you mentioned above...cleanse, dc, protein treat bi-weekly, M&S and then bun and leave it alone.  I've noticed the best way for my hair to recover is to let it be, I have the most issues when I've neglect moisturizing or zapped all the moisture from using heat too much.  You have a good plan, I'm sure your hair will be back to normal in no time!


Funny you mentioned protein. I don't remember the last time I used protein since going natural.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 20, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Chelate, protein treatment and then a moisturising DC and then my hair is


What protein do you use?


----------



## imaginary (Jan 21, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> What protein do you use?


For hard protein I use aphogee 2 step, but for medium I swing between aphogee 2 minute and Affirm 5in1 reconstructor. I also mix Neutral protein filler with all of these.

Also I washed my hair yesterday and I think I'm going to have to find a way to get some satin rollers or spoolies so I can sleep and rest my head comfortably while setting. I also used argan oil instead of my regular oil blend and my hair was way less oily afterwards and still soft. Think that's a sign that I don't have to use as much as I usually do.


----------



## toaster (Jan 21, 2017)

Have my conditioner on my hair now. Will DC for at least an hour since it's been 3 weeks since my hair was washed and a month since my last DC! wow. Looks like my hair fully reverted from the roller set and flat iron, which is nice. My hair stayed super straight for 3 weeks,  but I haven't worked out much because I was sick.


----------



## toaster (Jan 21, 2017)

Three hours later... finally going to shampoo.


----------



## toaster (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm back!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 21, 2017)

toaster said:


> I'm back!


Hair and curls on Stunt Mode!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 21, 2017)

@EbonyCPrincess is selling Ethiopian/Italian/Hourglass Rollers


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jan 21, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm under Roll-anda Watts, right now.
> 
> Looking at this IG account motivated me to wash and set my hair tonight with #hourglass #ethiopian #italian rollers.  I've been running around since Friday night with two plaits due to a long detangling session.


I am so happy I went back to the beginning of this thread and decided to read each post. The first video gives an excellent demo on pin placement.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 21, 2017)

SlimPickinz said:


> I am so happy I went back to the beginning of this thread and decided to read each post. The first video gives an excellent demo on pin placement.


It also demonstrates R-R-P.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jan 21, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> It also demonstrates R-R-P.


I learned that method when I first learned to set. My mom worked at a salon when she first came to America and they taught her how to set. Her roller sets have been the best sets ever, better than any salon.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 23, 2017)

SuchaLady said:


> Hey ladies. I did a rollerset last night to stretch my hair for a big bun for my birthday today



Just realized I never posted pics. Nice and fluffy.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 26, 2017)

I used about 18 flexi rods on an old twist out. I like it actually! It looked pretty cute out, but it's way too cold and windy for that so I put it in an updo. I still have a hard time setting my damp or blowdried hair on rollers but if it's already set in a twist out it's easy peasy.


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2017)

Back to taking my vitamins. My mother wanted me to get the curls liquid vitamin but it wasn't available at my target. I got this nature's way liquid vitamin instead. I take a cap full like a shot. Not a bad aftertaste but it tastes like vitamins. Will try to take daily and update when I'm finished with the bottle.


----------



## Beany (Jan 30, 2017)

I used roller pins with my set yesterday. Ummmmm I definitely need more practice. The set came out ok, a little damp in a few places.


----------



## toaster (Jan 31, 2017)

Oops! Forgot to take my vitamins this morning. I'll take them when I go home for lunch. 

I've been brushing my hair out every other night and putting it in two bantu knots. On the days I don't brush I just leave it up in the bun.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 31, 2017)

toaster said:


> Oops! Forgot to take my vitamins this morning. I'll take them when I go home for lunch.
> 
> I've been brushing my hair out every other night and putting it in two bantu knots. On the days I don't brush I just leave it up in the bun. View attachment 387463


OMG!  I wasn't ready for the slayage!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 31, 2017)

@toaster 



MileHighDiva said:


> OMG!  I wasn't ready for the slayage!



What MHD said x 4!!


----------



## toaster (Jan 31, 2017)

@MileHighDiva @AgeinATL thank you ladies! I'm impressed with the hairs ability to "reset" itself over a week after the original roller set


----------



## lushlady (Jan 31, 2017)

I haven't rollerset in a while since I've been in cornrows, but I plan to do so this Friday.


----------



## Daina (Jan 31, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @toaster
> 
> 
> 
> What MHD said x 4!!



@toaster, what they said just gawgus!!!!!!


----------



## Loving (Feb 1, 2017)

@toaster Wow!!!


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you @Daina and @Loving 

I really want to gather my thoughts and reflect on how important it is to find a regimen that works and to have patience. Just because my regimen is simple doesn't mean a simple regimen will work for everyone, but I truly think repetition leads to growth and length retention. It seems to be the one thing that is consistent in most people's hear journeys. They found what works and stick to it. Make slight adjustments as your life and hair needs change, and keep on moving. 

For me, cowashing, bunning, and now setting have been my constants and they have all treated me well.


----------



## Daina (Feb 1, 2017)

@toaster, how long did it take you to get to your current length? What length did you start from?


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Daina said:


> @toaster, how long did it take you to get to your current length? What length did you start from?


I've grown my hair out twice now. I had my last perm in October of 2008 and was hip length natural by the fall of 2012. I cut my hair to between neck and shoulder length in the spring of 2013 and have been maintaining somewhere near hip length since summer of 2016? So about 4 years from no natural hair to hip length natural hair. I think my hair grows a little more than 6 inches a year  (maybe 7?) and I'm only 5'2" with a very short torso.

I had thick, but never super long, natural hair when I was little and my relaxed hair was regular old broken off shoulder length. I think I could maintain and grow nice relaxed hair now that I have more knowledge.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2017)

toaster said:


> Oops! Forgot to take my vitamins this morning. I'll take them when I go home for lunch.
> 
> I've been brushing my hair out every other night and putting it in two bantu knots. On the days I don't brush I just leave it up in the bun. View attachment 387463


That's what two bantu knots gives you? OMG. 

There aren't enough emoticons for how beautiful your hair is.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> That's what two bantu knots gives you? OMG.
> *
> There aren't enough emoticons for how beautiful your hair is.*



This. #Hairgoals to the tenth power. Love your hair @toaster. Can't  wait to get there one of these days.


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> That's what two bantu knots gives you? OMG.
> 
> There aren't enough emoticons for how beautiful your hair is.





flyygirlll2 said:


> This. #Hairgoals to the tenth power. Love your hair @toaster. Can't  wait to get there one of these days.


Thank you ladies! I can't wait to watch your hair flourish! I kind of ignored my hair over the winter because I was focused on other things. I just brushed my hair and pulled the back down and it's mid butt length?! When did that happen? My ends look okay but I'll trim soon.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2017)

toaster said:


> Thank you ladies! I can't wait to watch your hair flourish! I kind of ignored my hair over the winter because I was focused on other things. I just brushed my hair and pulled the back down and it's mid butt length?! When did that happen? My ends look okay but I'll trim soon.



One day!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 1, 2017)

@toaster yeah I'm going to have to agree with the consensus. Gorgeous hair! I can't wait to get to a milestone in my hair journey where I can just look back and feel amazed at how much it's flourished...

On another note, I finally got me some curlformers today!! The barrel set. I am so excited to try them and start contributing more to the challenge. I fooled around with them a little bit earlier, and I don't think they'll be too hard to put in.


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Can't wait to see your set @AriellePatrice !


----------



## Daina (Feb 2, 2017)

toaster said:


> I've grown my hair out twice now. I had my last perm in October of 2008 and was hip length natural by the fall of 2012. I cut my hair to between neck and shoulder length in the spring of 2013 and have been maintaining somewhere near hip length since summer of 2016? So about 4 years from no natural hair to hip length natural hair. I think my hair grows a little more than 6 inches a year  (maybe 7?) and I'm only 5'2" with a very short torso.
> 
> I had thick, but never super long, natural hair when I was little and my relaxed hair was regular old broken off shoulder length. I think I could maintain and grow nice relaxed hair now that I have more knowledge.



@toaster, thank you for sharing! Gives me hope that with patience and staying the course I will get to my goals as well.


----------



## NJ11 (Feb 2, 2017)

I haven't focused on incorporating this challenge yet, but I want to!

I haven't done any roller sets yet this year. I do have everything needed to jump in, I just need to start playing.

One thing that I'm thinking about, though, is that I am currently working out daily. I'm not sure how that will work with roller setting. I believe I've seen some ladies on this site talk about how they preserve their styles (roller set or otherwise) while working out so I will search on some tips there. Worse case scenario I may just do it 1) for practice and 2) with the *intention* on only wearing it for a day (e.g. church, or just as the style of the day during the week, etc).

Okay, back to catching up on posts.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2017)

I thought about roller setting this weekend but that idea died quickly. I will need to dust my ends in 2 weeks so I will rollerset then. Then I have our annual dinner in March and I will do another rollerset.


----------



## toaster (Feb 3, 2017)

@NJ11 can you bun? I maintain my sets when I work out by bunning and wearing a headband. I keep the headband on until I'm done sweating and the tension from the bun (not too tight) keeps my hair stretched.


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2017)

Conditioning my hair now. My two week experiment is going well so far. I didn't feel like I needed to remoisturize my hair over the past 14 days at all. I think brushing it every other night helped in two ways. First it kept my hard from webbing on each other, so I didn't feel like I needed to wash and detangle. Second, I think maybe it helped my natural oils reach my ends? Like that old (white people) myth about brushing your hair 100 times a night so your hair is shiny? I'm not sure. 

Will see what happens over the next two weeks as I have some events where I'll be wearing my set down at night.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2017)

toaster said:


> Conditioning my hair now. My two week experiment is going well so far. I didn't feel like I needed to remoisturize my hair over the past 14 days at all. I think brushing it every other night helped in two ways. First it kept my hard from webbing on each other, so I didn't feel like I needed to wash and detangle. Second, I think maybe it helped my natural oils reach my ends? Like that old (white people) myth about brushing your hair 100 times a night so your hair is shiny? I'm not sure.
> 
> Will see what happens over the next two weeks as I have some events where I'll be wearing my set down at night.


What are you brushing your hair with?


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What are you brushing your hair with?


A wet brush  (I think that's the brand name) I bought at a beaity supply. It's the professional version but I can't see a difference from the ones they sell at target. 

I'm too scared to use it on my wet, coily hair. On my roller set hair it works wonderfully. The bristles are soooo flimsy that they just push down instead of ripping through your hair. 

It's only been two weeks so I'm on the lookout for split ends or any damage, but so far it works great. I just hate the sound a hair brush makes, but I know it's just noise.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2017)

toaster said:


> A wet brush  (I think that's the brand name) I bought at a beaity supply. It's the professional version but I can't see a difference from the ones they sell at target.
> 
> I'm too scared to use it on my wet, coily hair. On my roller set hair it works wonderfully. The bristles are soooo flimsy that they just push down instead of ripping through your hair.
> 
> It's only been two weeks so I'm on the lookout for split ends or any damage, but so far it works great. I just hate the sound a hair brush makes, but I know it's just noise.


Ok cool. Of course I have one of those. It works fine on wet hair but we both might have to much hair to try to deal with it. It is easier to finger comb.


----------



## Daina (Feb 4, 2017)

Going to get a rollerset today. Won't be doing it myself since I am also getting my color refreshed with SM Jet black so my BFF will do it all. Hoping that with bunning during the week and only letting it down on the weekend I can get the set to last two weeks. Still committed to setting at least once per month!


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Ok cool. Of course I have one of those. It works fine on wet hair but we both might have to much hair to try to deal with it. It is easier to finger comb.


Definitely. Try it on dry hair the next time you set and let me know what you think!

I'll even use it to chase my flat iron with the next time I straighten my hair... around May.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2017)

toaster said:


> Definitely. Try it on dry hair the next time you set and let me know what you think!
> 
> I'll even use it to chase my flat iron with the next time I straighten my hair... around May.


I'm scared.  Do you mean after I set?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2017)

I need a new standing dryer. Hopefully I can get one next month. I'll be back to setting my hair then. My hair takes forever to dry, and I don't wanna air dry my sets. They aren't smooth enough to me.


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm scared.  Do you mean after I set?



Yep! After your hair is dry and stretched try brushing it out before twisting it or rolling it on satin rollers. It really works when you're turning your roller set hair into another stretched style.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2017)

toaster said:


> Yep! After your hair is dry and stretched try brushing it out before twisting it or rolling it on satin rollers. It really works when you're turning your roller set hair into another stretched style.


Do you put any product on first?


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Do you put any product on first?


I didn't add any product to my hair at all over the two weeks since my last set. My leave in when I set (it's a 10) kept my hair moist and pliable.


----------



## Daina (Feb 4, 2017)

Not too optimistic about how this set is going to turn out...ugh my BFF is just like typical stylists and has no clue how to really care for hair. The only reason I go to her about 3/4 times a year is to do stuff I don't want to do at home like color. So I thought what's the harm in letting her do a rollerset. Well first of all she had a braid install run long so she colored me and let that sit almost an hour. Then she rinsed it out, washed and conditioned and put a baggie on and I proceeded to sit another 90 minutes. All the while knowing my hair was going to be dry and tangled. When she finally started setting I told her to rewet my hair because it was too dry. She says oh no I will use the spray bottle and mousse. She sectioned off one area and used the mousse no water and thought she was going to rip through my hair with a rat tail comb. I told her naw sis we goin fight if you think you bout to tear my hair up! She rewet it but I thought my setting was slow and I'm a novice. It took her an hour to set my hair and she's the professional talking but she hadn't realized my hair had grown so much and was so thick. Girl bye, she just did my color in November although I did get a blow-out so maybe the thickness did fool her. Anywho I still don't think my hair was wet enough or straight enough in some sections by the time she was done. I'm under the dryer now and fully expect to have to be in a bun for church tomorrow. If I'm not too aggravated I will take pics either way.

In her salon there are 3 other clueless stylists just like her who have no idea about natural hair or healthy hair practices for that matter. I heard a ton of foolish recommendations from my BFF and the other 3 stooges that had me shaking my head and side eyeing all day!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 4, 2017)

Here we go! I'll sit under the dryer for a little bit then leave them in until later tonight. There is no way I will be able to sleep in these. They looked soft and squishy in all the videos I watched so I didn't understand why everyone complained about sleeping in them but....yeahhhh nevermind.
And I didn't have enough to do my whole head! I had a hard time because I know some sections were way to big so it kept snagging. So I'll have to pick up some more. I just did a little two strand twist on the left over hair. It gave me a chance to test some new twist out products so I'm not even mad lol


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 5, 2017)

Results of the curlformers. Not too bad for my first try. Next time I definitely not be using setting lotion. It always leaves my hair dry and tangled. I am amazed at how smooth these got my hair, even the roots. I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 5, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Results of the curlformers. Not too bad for my first try. Next time I definitely not be using setting lotion. It always leaves my hair dry and tangled. I am amazed at how smooth these got my hair, even the roots. I wasn't expecting that!


Good job! 

@toaster put me on to It's @ 10 for setting.  I think if you try it with your next set, you'll never look back.


----------



## toaster (Feb 5, 2017)

So pretty @AriellePatrice !


----------



## Beany (Feb 5, 2017)

@AriellePatrice great set. You make me wanna dust off my curlformers. I never got the hang of them.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 5, 2017)

@Daina Sorry to hear about your salon experience, but I'm still hoping your set comes out cute!

@AriellePatrice Gorgeous set! I love my barrel curlformers but mine are old and falling apart so I mix them with the regular ones. Also I agree that one pack really isn't enough for your whole head.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Here we go! I'll sit under the dryer for a little bit then leave them in until later tonight. There is no way I will be able to sleep in these. They looked soft and squishy in all the videos I watched so I didn't understand why everyone complained about sleeping in them but....yeahhhh nevermind.
> And I didn't have enough to do my whole head! I had a hard time because I know some sections were way to big so it kept snagging. So I'll have to pick up some more. I just did a little two strand twist on the left over hair. It gave me a chance to test some new twist out products so I'm not even mad lol


Yeah some people can sleep in them but I'm not one of those  I would rather sit under the dryer for an hour  

Looking forward to getting some of those barrel curlformers.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Results of the curlformers. Not too bad for my first try. Next time I definitely not be using setting lotion. It always leaves my hair dry and tangled. I am amazed at how smooth these got my hair, even the roots. I wasn't expecting that!


It turned out really well.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 5, 2017)

imaginary said:


> @Daina Sorry to hear about your salon experience, but I'm still hoping your set comes out cute!
> 
> @AriellePatrice Gorgeous set! I love my barrel curlformers but mine are old and falling apart so I mix them with the regular ones. Also I agree that one pack really isn't enough for your whole head.



Yeah I'm going to get some of the regular spiral curlformers and mix them up. I saw a girl on YouTube do that and her hair turned out so gorgeous and natural looking.


----------



## Daina (Feb 6, 2017)

imaginary said:


> @Daina Sorry to hear about your salon experience, but I'm still hoping your set comes out cute!
> 
> @AriellePatrice Gorgeous set! I love my barrel curlformers but mine are old and falling apart so I mix them with the regular ones. Also I agree that one pack really isn't enough for your whole head.



@imaginary, thanks but it was no bueno! Once the rollers came out it was clear it was an uneven set. Parts were still tangled while other sections were nice and smooth. I had her put it in two bantu knots for the night. I wore a ponytail to church. To salvage it tonight I took the ponytail down and moisturized my hair with NTM in sections followed with avocado oil and then sealed with Komaza strengthening oil focusing on the ends. I detangled while going through my hair with the avocado oil and then pin curled in 8 medium sized sections. Hopefully tomorrow with the moisture and the detangling it will look better.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 7, 2017)

Daina said:


> @imaginary, thanks but it was no bueno! Once the rollers came out it was clear it was an uneven set. Parts were still tangled while other sections were nice and smooth. I had her put it in two bantu knots for the night. I wore a ponytail to church. To salvage it tonight I took the ponytail down and moisturized my hair with NTM in sections followed with avocado oil and then sealed with Komaza strengthening oil focusing on the ends. I detangled while going through my hair with the avocado oil and then pin curled in 8 medium sized sections. Hopefully tomorrow with the moisture and the detangling it will look better.



Well that sucks, but cheers to damage control.


----------



## Daina (Feb 7, 2017)

The pin curling really helped and I was able to wear my hair half up/half down at work today.  Tomorrow I will be back in a bun but will have my son take a picture tonight before I re-pin it.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 8, 2017)

Out of pure idleness I just sanded down the seams on all my curlformer hooks. I think I'll be doing a curlformer set this upcoming wash day to justify my madness.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 10, 2017)

Did a curlformer set this wash day. I mostly used the regular size because my barrel ones are really showing their age. They barely grip my roots and some are falling apart. Put my hair in plaits after.

View media item 128999View media item 129001


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 10, 2017)

@imaginary so pretty and shiny!


----------



## imaginary (Feb 10, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> @imaginary so pretty and shiny!


Thank You!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 11, 2017)

I may have missed it, but does anybody use those My Curl Squad rollers to set their hair? I've come to the conclusion that I'm incredibly styling challenged, and I move around a lot so I can't bring my curlformers or any magnetic rollers, but those look pretty easy to use and pretty easy to travel with.


----------



## Beany (Feb 12, 2017)

I pulled out my curlformers. It took a very long time to set and I only had enough to do almost half of my head. I set the other half with flexis. If my hair comes out nice I'll get 2 more sets of curlformers. Currently under the dryer.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 12, 2017)

I did a set today and it turned out to be a complete fail. I definitely need at least a 1/4-1/2 inch trim (I lightly dusted my ends, but that wasn't enough apparently) and I added way too much product. Couldn't even pull my fingers through my hair


----------



## lushlady (Feb 13, 2017)

Here are a few pics from this week's set. I wore it out for a day before I flat twisted my hair for the week. I've started rolling from the back of my head first. It seems to be the only way I can get a relatively straight mohawk.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2017)

lushlady said:


> Here are a few pics from this week's set. I wore it out for a day before I flat twisted my hair for the week. I've started rolling from the back of my head first. It seems to be the only way I can get a relatively straight mohawk.
> 
> View attachment 388747 View attachment 388749 View attachment 388751 View attachment 388757
> View attachment 388761


So pretty.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 13, 2017)

lushlady said:


> Here are a few pics from this week's set. I wore it out for a day before I flat twisted my hair for the week. I've started rolling from the back of my head first. It seems to be the only way I can get a relatively straight mohawk.
> 
> View attachment 388747 View attachment 388749 View attachment 388751 View attachment 388757
> View attachment 388761



I can see the bounce through the pictures. So pretty!


----------



## Need2gro (Feb 14, 2017)

A few pics from my roller set. I've been roller setting my own hair  20+ years.  I use rollers from home (SA). They have plastic teeth but they are not the self grip ones. It takes me about 20-25 mins to rollerset. 30 mins under the dryer. Wrap my hair with a stocking, sit under the dryer 10 mins & then wrap the other way - another 10 mins under the dryer and I'm done.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 14, 2017)

sets ladies!  @lushlady @Need2gro


----------



## tashboog (Feb 16, 2017)

I haven't posted in awhile because I've been in twists. I've removed them almost 3 weeks ago so that my hair can rest from the extensions. I've been installing my curlformers weekly then bunning throughout the week. I haven't been taking pics because they look just like the ones I've posted at the beginning of this thread.
@toaster  I think I'm going to finally break down and buy It's a 10 leave in this weekend and try it with my next curlformer set. My hair is high porosity and I've got a feeling it may need some cones to prevent this frizz I've been experiencing. I'll keep ya'll posted on how I like it.


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2017)

Omg I haven't checked in for a while but everyone has beautiful sets! After this weekend I'm done travelling for a month so I can be more focused.


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2017)

@tashboog ulta and target sell the small bottles and you can return it if you don't like it! No risk!


----------



## tashboog (Feb 16, 2017)

toaster said:


> @tashboog ulta and target sell the small bottles and you can return it if you don't like it! No risk!


@toaster thanks for the info. I'm going to ulta this weekend cuz my target is raggedy so I doubt they'll have it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2017)

toaster said:


> @tashboog ulta and target sell the small bottles and you can return it if you don't like it! No risk!


I think know Walgreens has the small bottles as well but that may be by area.


----------



## werenumber2 (Feb 16, 2017)

@toaster do you use It's a 10 along with a heat protectant spray or by itself? I usually use the Tresemme heat tamer spray and Aveda Naturally Straight before I rollerset but I wouldn't mind trying something new!


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2017)

werenumber2 said:


> @toaster do you use It's a 10 along with a heat protectant spray or by itself? I usually use the Tresemme heat tamer spray and Aveda Naturally Straight before I rollerset but I wouldn't mind trying something new!


I use it by itself. It's filled with silicones like all heat protectants, so I consider it an all in one.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 16, 2017)

Has anyone used curlformers on dry/already stretched hair? I was thinking it might be a cute way to stretch a flat ironed style for another few days or so.


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 16, 2017)

@AriellePatrice I see curlformers in my future, by time I get them I should have all the good tips  

My schedule been busy. I haven't yet set my hair this month. 
Been settling for wash, deep condition and wet bun. So simple.
I'm setting this weekend. 

Great job ladies, beautiful sets up in here. Gives me inspiration


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Has anyone used curlformers on dry/already stretched hair? I was thinking it might be a cute way to stretch a flat ironed style for another few days or so.


Yes they work fine. I still add a little something to set but it's a very light layer.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2017)

@AriellePatrice check out naptural85 on YouTube. She has a million videos using curlformers on stretched hair.

I'm here to admit that I failed taking my liquid vitamins. They were goopy and gross.

My mom suggested I try these "eight greens" tablets that they sell at Nordstrom. You mix one tablet with 8 oz of water. I was super nervous but it tastes like slightly flat Sprite. I don't drink pop anymore so I was super excited!

https://8greens.com/

You get 10 tablets for $12.50. They suggest three tablets a day, but that's too much I think. I'll stick with one a day. That's cheaper than premade juices I buy, and it tastes pretty good. It's supposed to have eight green ingredients (kale, spirulina, spinach, etc) and lots of vitamins. Similar to those beauty powders that are popular, but less mess.

So far so good. Popped the tube in my purse so I don't forget.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 17, 2017)

@toaster is your It's a 10 the blue and pink bottle? They had many different versions at Ulta. I want to make sure I bought the right one.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2017)

tashboog said:


> @toaster is your It's a 10 the blue and pink bottle? They had many different versions at Ulta. I want to make sure I bought the right one.


It's blue! I use the regular version, not the one with keratin.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 17, 2017)

toaster said:


> It's blue! I use the regular version, not the one with keratin.


@toaster ok I got the correct one then. Thx


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2017)

tashboog said:


> @toaster ok I got the correct one then. Thx


Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Britt (Feb 17, 2017)

toaster said:


> Oops! Forgot to take my vitamins this morning. I'll take them when I go home for lunch.
> 
> I've been brushing my hair out every other night and putting it in two bantu knots. On the days I don't brush I just leave it up in the bun. View attachment 387463


Omg, this is beautiful! I'm going through the thread and your hair is so gorgeous! goodness! How do you wear your hair in the summer time? Do you sit under the dryer? 

I think this is a challenge I can join. My hair is severely heat damaged, cut shorter, and growing out. This wknd I might try the big sized perm rollers and see how that comes out. I'm also thinking of buying those hourglass rollers. I like how they are able to get the hair pretty straight and then lightly flat iron the roots.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2017)

Britt said:


> Omg, this is beautiful! I'm going through the thread and your hair is so gorgeous! goodness! How do you wear your hair in the summer time? Do you sit under the dryer?
> 
> I think this is a challenge I can join. My hair is severely heat damaged, cut shorter, and growing out. This wknd I might try the big sized perm rollers and see how that comes out. I'm also thinking of buying those hourglass rollers. I like how they are able to get the hair pretty straight and then lightly flat iron the roots.


Thank you so much! In the summer I try to set but sometimes I just cowash and wet bun if it's too hot. Now that I'm washing my hair every other week I think I can still set, I'll just turn the AC on high. 

Definitely give setting a try! It's a great base for other styles and we have a nice group in here.


----------



## Britt (Feb 18, 2017)

toaster said:


> Thank you so much! In the summer I try to set but sometimes I just cowash and wet bun if it's too hot. Now that I'm washing my hair every other week I think I can still set, I'll just turn the AC on high.
> 
> Definitely give setting a try! It's a great base for other styles and we have a nice group in here.


Thank you!!!!! 
I like this thread! I just may give it a try. Last time I rollersetted it came out nice it was the straightening of my roots that sucked. I flat ironed but didn't get that smooth look at the root at all.


----------



## toaster (Feb 18, 2017)

Britt said:


> Thank you!!!!!
> I like this thread! I just may give it a try. Last time I rollersetted it came out nice it was the straightening of my roots that sucked. I flat ironed but didn't get that smooth look at the root at all.


I haven't mastered that either. When I do my own hair and I want it straight I usually blow dry and flat iron it  I figure I rarely use heat so I can do it a few times a year.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 18, 2017)

HELPPP!

I got a blow out and I'm so scared and sad that I have heat damage. 

What should I use on my hair? Hard protein? Moisture DC? 

My stylist promised me that my curl pattern would be fine. Will my hair be okay in a few weeks? I just wet it and it doesn't look the same at all.


----------



## Britt (Feb 18, 2017)

toaster said:


> I haven't mastered that either. When I do my own hair and I want it straight I usually blow dry and flat iron it  I figure I rarely use heat so I can do it a few times a year.


When you do your rollersets, how do you normally wear your hair on a daily basis? Also, does it stay as sleek/straight as in the pics when you just take down the rollers? Your hair is so long and thick I'd imagine that you have a nice big healthy bun to make.


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 18, 2017)

@PlainJane 

I use an clarifying shampoo, then mild protein treatment. I see my curls popping back into action once protein is saturated in my hair. Once I rinse that out I follow with moisturizing deep conditioner.

In my experience clarifying and protein helps bring back curls. It may take a couple to a few washes to see curls back in there original state. If not, it may be heat damage.


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 19, 2017)

Today's products. I love this line when wanting to go for strength without the dryness of a hardcore protein.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 19, 2017)

This was so well done. Goals.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2017)

Washed, conditioned and added my leave in. Installed my. Urlformers formers using Silk Elements strength and silk foaming lotion. Under the dryer for an hour and fifteen.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2017)

I finally counted. I use between 65 and 70 curlformers. This is good to know when I decide to get the barrel curlformers.

My set turned out well but frizzes when I separated.  But I only did a set to dust my ends so it doesn't matter. I put in flat twist for tonight.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 20, 2017)

8 greens has artificial sweetener in it which defeats the purpose of it being health related.What a chewable/ Raw code by garden of life makes a kiddie vitamin. Just double the dosage. You can also try the solgar kiddie vitamin




toaster said:


> @AriellePatrice check out naptural85 on YouTube. She has a million videos using curlformers on stretched hair.
> 
> I'm here to admit that I failed taking my liquid vitamins. They were goopy and gross.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashna (Feb 20, 2017)

imaginary said:


> This was so well done. Goals.


i like that she used bobby pins cause I was looking at these roller pins I just bought like


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 20, 2017)

Did another rollerset. I used my FB rollers and put my hair into large bantu knots over night. Sorry for the dark photo!


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 20, 2017)

DANG! Why is my picture so big?!?! What I do wrong??


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Did another rollerset. I used my FB rollers and put my hair into large bantu knots over night. Sorry for the dark photo!
> 
> View attachment 389469



Looks great!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 20, 2017)

@AgeinATL I agree with @lulu97 Looks pretty.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks @lulu97 and @flyygirlll2!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2017)

I haven't done a real roller set in around 6 months, but I'll be doing one on the first day of spring. I'll be sure to stop in and share some pics! 

And now y'all got me wanting those hourglass rollers in the last video posted. Do I need them? Nope! But I feel like I should have them!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2017)

*Joining!!! 


Current hair length:

*Tailbone


Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:

*Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices:*

**Method:
I don't have a method that I favor over the other really. I did the Mohawk method so long that I started noticing breakage in the very front of my hair. So now I just kinda grab and roll...just as long as all the rollers fit.

Styling:
After setting, I like to brush out the curls, then cross wrap for a straight look. I never wear the curls. 


Current Setting products:

*leave in & serum or just one or the other.*

*How long have you been setting?

*15 plus years? 

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:

*Just to show a little length every now and then.

How often do you plan to set?:
Post a beginning picture (encouraged but not required)*

**Seasonally. I have too much hair and not enough "hair energy" to commit to more than that. Roller setting to me these days is more of a treat to wear my hair down. *


*Looking forward to all the sets to come from you lovely Ladies! *


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2017)

Britt said:


> When you do your rollersets, how do you normally wear your hair on a daily basis? Also, does it stay as sleek/straight as in the pics when you just take down the rollers? Your hair is so long and thick I'd imagine that you have a nice big healthy bun to make.


I usually wear my hair in a bun unless I'm going out. I can wear my sets down almost 2 weeks after setting if I Bantu knot the night before. They help to keep my hair straight without adding heat.

Love the sets @faithVA and @AgeinATL

Thanks for the information @southerncitygirl, but I figure the artificial sweetener is no worse for me than the salad dressing I put on my salads or the French fries and other not so good for me foods I eat occasionally. This isn't the only way I'm getting vegetables in my system, just an additional way


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 20, 2017)

Slept with henna in my hair last night. Today I washed it out with conditioner, and deep conditioned.

Set with SSI Coco creme leave in,  and Elasta Qp design foam. 
Used magnetic rollers.

I gotta upgrade to other rollers. I was under the dryer 2 hours, and some parts didn't fully dry. 
But it still came out well.


----------



## Daina (Feb 21, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Slept with henna in my hair last night. Today I washed it out with conditioner, and deep conditioned.
> 
> Set with SSI Coco creme leave in,  and Elasta Qp design foam.
> Used magnetic rollers.
> ...



Nice set!


----------



## Britt (Feb 21, 2017)

Welp! I did a rollerset with the magnetic rollers and my ends were smooth only bc everything but my roots are heat damaged.  My roots came out kinda dry and crunchy. I def need to order these hourglass rollers to hopefully get a smoother rollerset.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Slept with henna in my hair last night. Today I washed it out with conditioner, and deep conditioned.
> 
> Set with SSI Coco creme leave in,  and Elasta Qp design foam.
> Used magnetic rollers.
> ...



It does look good.


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you @Daina @faithVA 

I want to order hourglass rollers too @Britt 
My hair isn't getting enough air flow through magnetic rollers.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 21, 2017)

@AgeinATL, your hair is Killin' it 

@bluenvy, Bea-u-ti-ful set 

@lulu97, I can't wait for you to start setting again,


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 21, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @AgeinATL, your hair is Killin' it
> 
> @bluenvy, Bea-u-ti-ful set
> 
> @lulu97, I can't wait for you to start setting again,



Thanks MHD and @toaster !


----------



## bluenvy (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you pretty lady  @MileHighDiva


----------



## Destiny9109 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Current hair length: *Bsl
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *Mohawk method with wire mesh rollers, I always wrap my hair after
*Current Setting products: *Foam wrap and serum
*How long have you been setting? *On and off for years
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Stop using so much direct heat
*How often do you plan to set?: *Once a week


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 22, 2017)

I set tonight on 2" French mesh rollers.  Pulled into a pony bun with silk scrunchie an threw on a satin bonnet.


----------



## toaster (Feb 23, 2017)

Next week is my next wash day. I may give myself a small trim.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 23, 2017)

I plan to do another curlformer set this weekend. I bought a 40 pack of knock off long curlformers (pink and orange ones) for $10.66 after shipping! They came in less than a week I saw a girl on YouTube who did a set with both the spiral and the barrel ones and it came out cuuuute so maybe when I get better at them I'll experiment with both sizes.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 23, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Did another rollerset. I used my FB rollers and put my hair into large bantu knots over night. Sorry for the dark photo!
> 
> View attachment 389469


I love the hair and the bathroom!  that tub looks relaxing lol


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 24, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> I love the hair and the bathroom!  that tub looks relaxing lol



LOL! Thanks! 

I rarely get to use it. I have three boys. I'm lucky if they let me brush my teeth without bugging me.


----------



## Britt (Feb 24, 2017)

I should be getting my hourglass rollers this weekend! I can't wait to try them out !!!!! I spent so much time looking at the IG videos of them being used.


----------



## Britt (Feb 24, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> LOL! Thanks!
> 
> I rarely get to use it. I have three boys. I'm lucky if they let me brush my teeth without bugging me.


Wow! How do you find the time to rollerset and dry lol.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 24, 2017)

Britt said:


> Wow! How do you find the time to rollerset and dry lol.



LOL! Girl, Saturday is 'mom day'. I wake up my husband and pass them off. I am not to be disturbed until I am done with my hair. Everybody knows the routine. Gotta start them early.


----------



## Britt (Feb 24, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> LOL! Girl, Saturday is 'mom day'. I wake up my husband and pass them off. I am not to be disturbed until I am done with my hair. Everybody knows the routine. Gotta start them early.


I like that! Enjoy your beauty time girl !


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 26, 2017)

I managed to do a curlformer set that I'm happy with! I used the orange and pink spiral ones this time. It's amazing what a little bit of neat parting/sectioning and patience will do! Lol I really took my time with this one and made sure to not overload my hair with too much product. My hair is soft, shiny, and bouncy. 
I'll take a picture tomorrow after I separate and style.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> I managed to do a curlformer set that I'm happy with! I used the orange and pink spiral ones this time. It's amazing what a little bit of neat parting/sectioning and patience will do! Lol I really took my time with this one and made sure to not overload my hair with too much product. My hair is soft, shiny, and bouncy.
> I'll take a picture tomorrow after I separate and style.


Lovely! How many did you use? I'm interested in buying some.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

Got my hooded dryer. I'm back in the game! Will start back setting next wash day.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Lovely! How many did you use? I'm interested in buying some.



Thank you! Hmm...it was a pack of 40 and I used about 30 or 31.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> Thank you! Hmm...it was a pack of 40 and I used about 30 or 31.


Thank you! I will have to check those out!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 28, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Thank you! I will have to check those out!



Definitely! If you type in spiral curlers on ebay there will be a whole bunch of dupes for just a fraction of the price of the real ones. I just pay close attention to where they're shipping from (preferably US) and the seller ratings


----------



## Beany (Feb 28, 2017)

I used the big, black perm rods on old twist out (from an old flexi and CF set). I got under the dryer for half an hour and I'm gonna air dry over night. I just need the set to get me through the rest of the work week.


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2017)

I think I will set my hair Saturday morning. Every other week is really working out well for me.


----------



## Beany (Mar 2, 2017)

Beany said:


> I used the big, black perm rods on old twist out (from an old flexi and CF set). I got under the dryer for half an hour and I'm gonna air dry over night. I just need the set to get me through the rest of the work week.




The curls were cute, but frizzed something terrible before I even got to work. In the parking lot I put my hair in 2 flat twists


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 3, 2017)

I've been lurking in this thread for months.  I tried the method posted by Pokahontas where a girl in a YouTube video brushed all of her hair forward and put two braids in the front. Then rolled them on rollers.  Does anyone remember that video? I can't find the video or the post.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2017)

Ipanema said:


> I've been lurking in this thread for months.  I tried the method posted by Pokahontas where a girl in a YouTube video brushed all of her hair forward and put two braids in the front. Then rolled them on rollers.  Does anyone remember that video? I can't find the video or the post.


Did it work?


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 3, 2017)

Blowing the dust off my curlformers to do a curlformers set for the weekend. I love the texture that it gives for a cute top knot bun.


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Did it work?



I did it on my stretched 4b hair, and it gave me huge, voluptuous waves.  A very bold look.  Maybe something for special occasions.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2017)

Ipanema said:


> I did it on my stretched 4b hair, and it gave me huge, voluptuous waves.  A very bold look.  Maybe something for special occasions.


Fabulous. If you do it again, please share.  How long is your hair to do braids in the front?

This sounds like a lazy style I would love.


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Fabulous. If you do it again, please share.  How long is your hair to do braids in the front?
> 
> This sounds like a lazy style I would love.



It's bsl.  With that set, it fell a bit past my shoulders.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2017)

Sooo was it @Napp that found the edge control that wont revert straight hair? 

I need to start experimenting.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 3, 2017)

Washed my hair yesterday but did bantu knots instead of rollers or curlformers. It honestly took me the same amount of time as doing curlformers without the smoothness. I'm hoping that in the next month or two I can get some jumbo perm rods or barrel curlformers to make my wash-days a bit quicker.


----------



## Napp (Mar 3, 2017)

toaster said:


> Sooo was it @Napp that found the edge control that wont revert straight hair?
> 
> I need to start experimenting.



Yeah the ebin New York brand. apparently there is an even stronger hold. I use very small amount and work my way up


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm setting with curlformers tonight and trying out the It's a 10 leave-in. It's pretty late so I'm not going to know much. I think I will just take out the curlformers and put on a bonnet. That will be a good test. If my hair last until morning then it should last through the day. I want to see if it works so I can determine if I will wear a rollerset for a special event in April.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2017)

I think my hair is too dry to use Its a 10 by itself. I need something more moisturizing. Next time I will use my regular leave-in and use the It's a 10 when I put my hair up for the night. It does seem like it will help with poofing but my hair just feels super dry. I use some Blue Rose Creme and put in flat twist. I will see if it pools when I  take them out.


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I think my hair is too dry to use Its a 10 by itself. I need something more moisturizing. Next time I will use my regular leave-in and use the It's a 10 when I put my hair up for the night. It does seem like it will help with poofing but my hair just feels super dry. I use some Blue Rose Creme and put in flat twist. I will see if it pools when I  take them out.


Oh no! Im sorry it didnt work for you alone. Definitely try it on top of your usual leave in.

How did your set turn out?


----------



## freecurl (Mar 4, 2017)

I really want to roller set frequently, but I haven't had success in the past. I just did a perm rod set in green rollers and will sleep with them tonight. I used Redken Extreme anti-snap leave in treatment and Wen 613 mousse. If this turns out well, I will do this more often.


----------



## Beany (Mar 4, 2017)

I set my wet hair on the black perm rods. Hopefully I'll get longer lasting results. I may use my straightening brush if the curls dont last.


----------



## freecurl (Mar 5, 2017)

I will never sleep in rollers again!!! My hair began to frizz within an hour. If and when I try it again, I need a stronger setting mousse. My hair is in a ponytail now, LOL.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2017)

toaster said:


> Oh no! Im sorry it didnt work for you alone. Definitely try it on top of your usual leave in.
> 
> How did your set turn out?


It didn't turn out well because my hair didn't have enough moisture. My curls usually come out sleek and my roots straight but not this time.

I used Alikay n creme brulee and used the It's a 10 and flat twisted. That turned out better.  I will definitely have to layer it.


----------



## Beany (Mar 6, 2017)

The wet set with black perm rods turned out nice. I can't upload pics from my phone?

I got second day hair, but I doubt I'll get 3rd day hair.


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey ladies! Guess what? I'm moving back to my home city!

I really prayed for this opportunity and I am so so excited. I'll be back in about 2 weeks and will have a week off before starting my new job. 

I am concerned about my hair. I don't think I can get away with my slighly fuzzy bun. I need a sleek bun. Time to experiment. I think maybe using a comb to pull my hair up in a ponytail will work? Right now I smooth with my hands. And perhaps some oil?


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 8, 2017)

Congrats @toaster! Never underestimate the power of a serum and a scarf for that smoothness.

@freecurl - I think it's cute! You didn't use products that make your hair smooth though.  Redken Anti snap is a mild protein and mousse is for hold.  So that's kind of like double hardness. To get rid of the frizz, you also need a serum.  You can actually use the same products as before but next time use a serum on very wet hair as step 1, then the leave in, then the mousse.  Do it per section= smoother set.  You also wont get super smooth unless you dry with heat.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2017)

toaster said:


> Hey ladies! Guess what? I'm moving back to my home city!
> 
> I really prayed for this opportunity and I am so so excited. I'll be back in about 2 weeks and will have a week off before starting my new job.
> 
> I am concerned about my hair. I don't think I can get away with my slighly fuzzy bun. I need a sleek bun. Time to experiment. I think maybe using a comb to pull my hair up in a ponytail will work? Right now I smooth with my hands. And perhaps some oil?


Congratulations!


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you @Browndilocks and @faithVA !!


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 8, 2017)

Congrats @toaster !!


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Congrats @toaster !!


----------



## freecurl (Mar 8, 2017)

@Browndilocks 

I think you are right. I'm really not feeling my curly hair right now. I'm in desperate need for a change. I want a deva cut, but I'm concerned, due to my fine hair, it won't be as nice. I definitely will try roller setting again. I have so many serums, leave-ins and rollers that I have collected over the years, one of them should work, LOL. It didn't take too long, so maybe I'll try it again later this week. Thanks guys for your encouragement.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 8, 2017)

toaster said:


> Hey ladies! Guess what? I'm moving back to my home city!
> 
> I really prayed for this opportunity and I am so so excited. I'll be back in about 2 weeks and will have a week off before starting my new job.
> 
> I am concerned about my hair. I don't think I can get away with my slighly fuzzy bun. I need a sleek bun. Time to experiment. I think maybe using a comb to pull my hair up in a ponytail will work? Right now I smooth with my hands. And perhaps some oil?



Congrats that sounds great! 

I'm a gel girl with my buns. After my curlformer sets though I can just finger comb out the curls and then smooth it into a bun, glob on some gel and brush down the top layer. Then tie down a scarf for half hour and voila.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 9, 2017)

This is probably a stupid question but what is the best way to set rollers? The mohawk method? Whenever I use rollers my hair never lays right and it's not shaped right, and all the fluffing in the world doesn't help. Then again I also suck a fluffing my sets...
I'm so style challenged....


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 9, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but what is the best way to set rollers? The mohawk method? Whenever I use rollers my hair never lays right and it's not shaped right, and all the fluffing in the world doesn't help. Then again I also suck a fluffing my sets...
> I'm so style challenged....



I use the Mohawk method because it helps keep my set organized and neat and I am able to fit my rollers properly that way. I tried another way only once and my set wasn't as neat, there were stray hairs falling off the roller, and my roller tension wasn't good.

Girl, I don't have tips on fluffing because I just take my rollers out and style with my hands so that I don't cause frizz and disturb the curls.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 9, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I use the Mohawk method because it helps keep my set organized and neat and I am able to fit my rollers properly that way. I tried another way only once and my set wasn't as neat, there were stray hairs falling off the roller, and my roller tension wasn't good.
> 
> Girl, I don't have tips on fluffing because I just take my rollers out and style with my hands so that I don't cause frizz and disturb the curls.



And you do that method with all your rollers? Magnetic, perm rods, etc? I think I'm going to try that because if I set properly and more organized then hopefully my curls don't come out all jacked up and uneven. I'd like to just finger style my hair and fluff it a bit after that, but it never looks good.

Sorry, I'm literally about to fall asleep so hopefully all that made sense lmao


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 9, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> And you do that method with all your rollers? Magnetic, perm rods, etc? I think I'm going to try that because if I set properly and more organized then hopefully my curls don't come out all jacked up and uneven. I'd like to just finger style my hair and fluff it a bit after that, but it never looks good.
> 
> Sorry, I'm literally about to fall asleep so hopefully all that made sense lmao



I do that with my French bouffant/hourglass/magnetic rollers.
For flexi and perm rods, placement is definitely important. I install them based on how I want my hair to lay. That way you won't cause too much frizz manipulating your hair too much. I install exactly like this: 

Good luck!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 9, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I do that with my French bouffant/hourglass/magnetic rollers.
> For flexi and perm rods, placement is definitely important. I install them based on how I want my hair to lay. That way you won't cause too much frizz manipulating your hair too much. I install exactly like this:
> 
> Good luck![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## toaster (Mar 11, 2017)

Yep! Everything @AgeinATL said. Except the stuff about flexi rods, because I don't know how to use those...

I'm packing up my entire apartment and I have so much hair stuff collecting dust.

I'm taking my Pibbs, hourglass rollers, wet brush, wet comb, flat iron, and the handheld comb style blow dryer. Those are really the only tools I use. All of my experimental blow dryer brushes and whatnot are getting donated or trashed.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 11, 2017)

@toaster 

Do you still use your cool cap?


----------



## toaster (Mar 11, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @toaster
> 
> Do you still use your cool cap?


Oh yes! That's coming too. I dont get under the dryer without it.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 11, 2017)

toaster said:


> Oh yes! That's coming too. I dont get under the dryer without it.



I love mine too. So glad that you recommended it!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 11, 2017)

Currently sitting with curlformers in. They were pretty easy to install. I'll trim once I remove them. Trying to set more often now that I have a little bit of extra time.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 11, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Currently sitting with curlformers in. They were pretty easy to install. I'll trim once I remove them. Trying to set more often now that I have a little bit of extra time.


My set came out soft and bouncy...except for the ends in some spots. But I know where I went wrong (not keeping my hair soaking wet and not adding product to smaller each section as I rolled it, I was being lazy and added my leave in to larger sections). I'll correct my technique and set again next week for my class picture. That's the set I'll post pics of.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 12, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> @PlainJane
> 
> I use an clarifying shampoo, then mild protein treatment. I see my curls popping back into action once protein is saturated in my hair. Once I rinse that out I follow with moisturizing deep conditioner.
> 
> In my experience clarifying and protein helps bring back curls. It may take a couple to a few washes to see curls back in there original state. If not, it may be heat damage.



Thank you. I haven't clarified in months so I will try that and a protein treatment. 
I never understood how heat damage happened to others at the hair salon but it happened to me smh. I'm praying my curls come back.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 13, 2017)

Did a roller set using the Hourglass rollers. It was my first time using them. They was aiight. Drying time was the same. They did get my ends pretty straight though.



This was after they fully dried.



I  did have a little bit of residue from my leave in, but I'm guessing it will go away. My hair feels light and moisturized so no biggie. This was after finger combing:



This is what it looks like from the back.




********

I just combed out all the curls, did a traditional wrap and covered it with my silk wrap. I have an event tonight and I want to wear it straight so hopefully it will be ready by then.

I started my hair at 7:30 this morning and just finished up not too long ago around 1:30 this afternoon.  There's about a 95% chance that I won't be setting again until Christmas, but I'll still come through and check on everyone until then.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 13, 2017)

@lulu97 

Lord yes, YES Lulu! Gorgeous!


----------



## bluenvy (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh my my my. 
Simply gorgeous @lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @lulu97
> 
> Lord yes, YES Lulu! Gorgeous!





bluenvy said:


> Oh my my my.
> Simply gorgeous @lulu97



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 14, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Did a roller set using the Hourglass rollers. It was my first time using them. They was aiight. Drying time was the same. They did get my ends pretty straight though.
> 
> View attachment 391553
> 
> ...


----------



## toaster (Mar 14, 2017)

@lulu97 I just LOVE your hair. Love it. 

My hourglass rollers do get my ends super straight. I use the size up from the pink ones. You have so much hair! I will wait patiently for your next set in December.


----------



## toaster (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't get the rod of my Pibbs removed from the base. I took out the screw but it is stuck! I'm hoping the whole thing fits in an XL box for the movers. I put the actual dryer head in a separate box.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello ladies... I have a question.

Does constant roller setting damage the hair (like roller setting twice a month) under a heated dryer and with jane carter setting lotion?

If so, what can I do to combat it?

Thanks


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 14, 2017)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 I just LOVE your hair. Love it.
> 
> My hourglass rollers do get my ends super straight. I use the size up from the pink ones. You have so much hair! I will wait patiently for your next set in December.



I want the pink ones. On average how many might I need?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 14, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Hello ladies... I have a question.
> 
> Does constant roller setting damage the hair (like roller setting twice a month) under a heated dryer and with jane carter setting lotion?
> 
> ...


You shouldn't experience damage with rollersetting. Treat your ends gently like you would at any other time and you should be fine. The heat isn't an issue. The dryer isnt hot enough to worry about.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You shouldn't experience damage with rollersetting. Treat your ends gently like you would at any other time and you should be fine. The heat isn't an issue. The dryer isnt hot enough to worry about.



thank you.. looking forward to setting again then


----------



## toaster (Mar 14, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Hello ladies... I have a question.
> 
> Does constant roller setting damage the hair (like roller setting twice a month) under a heated dryer and with jane carter setting lotion?
> 
> ...


I agree with @faithVA. I've been setting regularly for years now and my hair has flourished. 



CheChe1881 said:


> I want the pink ones. On average how many might I need?


 Maybe 24? I use 18 and 12-14 of them are the larger white size.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 17, 2017)

Did a ponytail perm rod set today but it took way too long. I don't think I'll be doing it with the size permrods I have currently. Will just wait until I find the larger ones.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 17, 2017)

Gonna try a perm rod cheat next weekend:


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2017)

I rolled my hair last night, and the set came out lovely! I removed the rollers and flat ironed my roots today. I will have to sleep pretty tonight!

Ok, so I decided to pin curl my hair. My hair feels really nice, so I don't need to add extra moisture. I just added some serum on my ends. I won't tie my scarf too tight, so my curls won't be flat, and I won't sweat. I will still sleep pretty though.. lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 17, 2017)

I need to get some silicon mix for this new growth! Setting takes longer trying to deal with the different textures. Do you ladies use a certain type of conditioner to get a nice smooth set? I had to use my detangling spray for each section.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 18, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Hello ladies... I have a question.
> 
> Does constant roller setting damage the hair (like roller setting twice a month) under a heated dryer and with jane carter setting lotion?
> 
> ...


 I've always wondered this too. My dryer really burns my ears and forehead so I'm worried if it's too hot on my hair.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 18, 2017)

I clarified my hair and it did help bring more texture back. I need to buy a protein treatment this weekend to see if it comes all the way back. If not, I've accepted this as a lesson learned. 

Does anyone know where I can buy the wavy curlformers?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> I've always wondered this too. My dryer really burns my ears and forehead so I'm worried if it's too hot on my hair.


Unless your hair or scalp feel dry afterwards you are probably fine. You can cut the heat back on your dryer and just extend your drying time a bit if you are worried.


----------



## lushlady (Mar 18, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> I've always wondered this too. My dryer really burns my ears and forehead so I'm worried if it's too hot on my hair.



I wrap a knee high sock around my ears when I'm under the steamer, maybe it will work for you under the dryer.


----------



## Daina (Mar 19, 2017)

Decided to do a rollerset this wash day. I'm getting better and faster at setting. My mohawk technique still needs work though. I don't know how you ladies with WL+ hair do it...my hair is MBL and my arms get so tired! Will try to get my son or hubby to take a few pics if mine are terrible. To set this time I used water, lottabody setting lotion and Jane Carter Solutions wrap foam.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2017)

Sigh...I wish roller sets didn't take so long to do. I would definitely get back into doing them more often. My hair has been so easy since I set almost a week ago.

I've been wearing it in 2 braids pinned up since Monday.

 

Took them out yesterday and wore my hair down.

 

Just for reference this is what my normal braidout looks like on my natural hair:

 


I love both but the length on my roller set braidout is lovely but I also love the volume on my natural braidout.

I'm going to push to set again in the fall. I'm having a blast brushing through my hair with my TEK brush  which is something I never do with my curly hair. I feel like I'm getting all the sheds out from the past 6 months which was the last time I set. I usually just finger comb my curly hair. 

Gonna wear this roller set for another week before I wash. I'mma be sad to let it go but I need to retouch my color.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2017)

Daina said:


> Decided to do a rollerset this wash day. I'm getting better and faster at setting. My mohawk technique still needs work though. *I don't know how you ladies with WL+ hair do it...my hair is MBL and my arms get so tired*! Will try to get my son or hubby to take a few pics if mine are terrible. To set this time I used water, lottabody setting lotion and Jane Carter Solutions wrap foam.



I feel you Sis!


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 20, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> I clarified my hair and it did help bring more texture back. I need to buy a protein treatment this weekend to see if it comes all the way back. If not, I've accepted this as a lesson learned.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy the wavy curlformers?



Are you talking about the squiggly looking ones? I just bought a pack of 36 for $10 on ebay.


----------



## Daina (Mar 20, 2017)

Here are some pictures, got a lot of compliments on the full pretty curls at church. Came home and went back into a bun! My husband was fit to be tied, he was so mad thought I  was leaving the curls in...


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 26, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Hey ladies! It has been a while but I am back! I missed this thread. Unfortunately, I have no pictures but I did want to post my comparison:
> 
> French bouffant rollers
> Great for kinky hair. Costly AND hard to get. I use them with roller clips, I do not use the pins
> ...



UPDATING:
I LOVE the hourglass rollers. For my initial assessment above, I used a different detangling comb and leave-in, making it more time consuming than usual because I was fighting with my hair. When I used my tried and true leave in and the tangle teezer, I was able to set quickly. I could set in an hour and the teeth in combination with the TT, had my ends relaxer straight and my hair super smooth. Because I got little to no breakage doing the R-R-P method with the hourglass rollers, these are now my favorites. I went ahead and ordered one more pack of the pink from Ebony at longingforlength. She has the best prices with free shipping and for the month of March, you can get another 10% off. I got a pack for $17.99 plus free shipping.

@toaster you have made a believer out of me with the hourglass rollers!


----------



## toaster (Mar 26, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> UPDATING:
> I LOVE the hourglass rollers. For my initial assessment above, I used a different detangling comb and leave-in, making it more time consuming than usual because I was fighting with my hair. When I used my tried and true leave in and the tangle teezer, I was able to set quickly. I could set in an hour and the teeth in combination with the TT, had my ends relaxer straight and my hair super smooth. Because I got little to no breakage doing the R-R-P method with the hourglass rollers, these are now my favorites. I went ahead and ordered one more pack of the pink from Ebony at longingforlength. She has the best prices with free shipping and for the month of March, you can get another 10% off. I got a pack for $17.99 plus free shipping.
> 
> @toaster you have made a believer out of me with the hourglass rollers!



Yeah!!! I'm setting today for the first time in 3 weeks and using the hourglass rollers. They are actually the only rollers I packed with me for my move. 

I'm usually not very good at roller setting and then flat ironing (I prefer blow drying before straightening) but today I'm going to set and just hit the roots with my flat iron. 

I start at my new firm tomorrow and I'm taking a picture for my ID and a firm-wide email announcing my arrival (lol!). I want to look smooth.

Depending on the firm discount with a gym I may join that gym or try the barre method studio across the street from my apartment. I used to dance and I love Pilates so a combo sounds good to me.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 26, 2017)

@toaster 

Good luck on the new job!!!


----------



## toaster (Mar 26, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @toaster
> 
> Good luck on the new job!!!


----------



## Daina (Mar 26, 2017)

@toaster, good luck with the new job!


----------



## toaster (Mar 26, 2017)

Daina said:


> @toaster, good luck with the new job!


Thank you so much!

I know I haven't been as active as I should be in this thread with packing and moving and now starting something new, but I'm always here and always setting.

I browse LHCF on my down time so I see any alerts/ new posts/ tags.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

Daina said:


> @toaster, good luck with the new job!


ditto!


----------



## toaster (Mar 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> ditto!


How's your hair journey going Ms. Faith? Any new updates?


----------



## Daina (Mar 26, 2017)

@AgeinATL, @toaster, I want to order some of the hour glass rollers. How many packs do you think I'll need? I want to order the pink, blue and probably the aqua. Thanks!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2017)

Daina said:


> @AgeinATL, @toaster, I want to order some of the hour glass rollers. How many packs do you think I'll need? I want to order the pink, blue and probably the aqua. Thanks!



I purchased 3 packs of the pink ones and only needed 2 packs for a full set. Matter of fact, I still had a few leftover out of the 2nd pack. I got mine from the same place @AgeinATL did. Ebony has awesome customer service.


----------



## toaster (Mar 26, 2017)

Daina said:


> @AgeinATL, @toaster, I want to order some of the hour glass rollers. How many packs do you think I'll need? I want to order the pink, blue and probably the aqua. Thanks!



I just set my hair with 17 rollers. Majority white with pink and blue around the edges. 

I would get maybe 24 total. Majority the size you will need for most of your hair and some smaller for your perimeter.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 26, 2017)

Can someone tell me or direct me to the thread of the "R-R-P method"?  The search function is making this difficult without its full name lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

toaster said:


> How's your hair journey going Ms. Faith? Any new updates?



Hey Ms. @toaster.  Everything is going well on this end. I'm trying  my best to be patient. No new updates yet. I plan to straighten, do a length check and dust my ends at the end of April. I'm hoping my nape has finally passed SL. I'm hoping to get some part of my hair touching APL this year. 

I'm still struggling with coloring my hair but I haven't given up yet  And I'm still experiencing a lot of breakage but my ends are better than they were this time last year. 

I'm hanging in there. 

I will mention you when I do my length check. Thanks for checking on me


----------



## toaster (Mar 26, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Can someone tell me or direct me to the thread of the "R-R-P method"?  The search function is making this difficult without its full name lol


I know it's the roll, roll, pull method. 

Check @MileHighDiva posts in this thread. She has explained it well and maybe included video explanation as well.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 26, 2017)

Daina said:


> @AgeinATL, @toaster, I want to order some of the hour glass rollers. How many packs do you think I'll need? I want to order the pink, blue and probably the aqua. Thanks!



Girl, I have a big ass head with a lot of hair so I need more than most. I use a total of about 28 rollers (a mix of mostly white with pink sprinkled in, mostly around the edges). Like @lulu97 said, I would get them from Ebony (https://longing4length.com/shop/). I ordered on Saturday and got a shipping notice the same day. Use MARIA10 for 10% off (only good in March, so hurry!). Free shipping and no taxes. Jump on it girl, you won't be sorry.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 26, 2017)

All this talk about these hourglass rollers have me wanting to pull out the ones I've had in my closet collecting dust lol. I have the white and green ones that I bought years ago from a member that used to sell them on here.


----------



## lushlady (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm under the dryer now with a ponytail rollerset. I'll take them out in the morning and go from there.


----------



## Daina (Mar 26, 2017)

@lulu97, @toaster, @AgeinATL, thanks ladies! I bought one pack of the pink, blue and aqua. Thank you @AgeinATL for the coupon code! I didn't buy the pins, for now I will use with regular clips. Can't wait to set again, won't get a chance to try them till I take my twists out in about 10 days.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 26, 2017)

toaster said:


> I know it's the roll, roll, pull method.
> 
> Check @MileHighDiva posts in this thread. She has explained it well and maybe included video explanation as well.


@CheChe1881
You can see a demo of R-R-P in this IG video.  However, you'd be doing it on yourself.
Roll= one revolution around the roller
Roll= another revolution around the roller
Pull=pull your roller towards the sky.  

After, you "pull towards the sky" you will R-R-P again.

This ensures that the hair stays taut on the roller for a sleek and smooth set.  In addition, it keeps your hair centered on the roller, so it doesn't fall off the side, depending on the type and size of the roller.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 26, 2017)

@toaster 

Knock' em Dead tomorrow!  Your new colleagues probably will not be able to handle it when you walk in Stuntin' with a fresh roller set.


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster
> 
> Knock' em Dead tomorrow!  Your new colleagues probably will not be able to handle it when you walk in Stuntin' with a fresh roller set.


You know that's the plan!

And I'll rock my bun every day afterwards.


----------



## Daina (Mar 27, 2017)

toaster said:


> You know that's the plan!
> 
> And I'll rock my bun every day afterwards.



@toaster, you gone hurt them yt folks! The ones in my office are always so amazed at what my hair can do!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 27, 2017)

toaster said:


> You know that's the plan!
> 
> And I'll rock my bun every day afterwards.


Report back! Lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Report back! Lol


It RAINED on my walk from the train to work. I tucked my hair under my suit jacket and my hood on my coat so it was fine. 

My ID picture turned out pretty well. My picture for the website is scheduled for Friday. I'm not waiting until Friday to work out so I'll do my standard two Bantu knots the night before and rock loose waves.


----------



## toaster (Mar 28, 2017)

I went in to Sally's for edge control. Came out with enough self grip rollers to do a roller set. 

Should I return them? Will my wet hair get stuck in them?? Is this more a way to refresh my roller set if I go another three weeks before washing my hair?


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 28, 2017)

toaster said:


> I went in to Sally's for edge control. Came out with enough self grip rollers to do a roller set.
> 
> Should I return them? Will my wet hair get stuck in them?? Is this more a way to refresh my roller set if I go another three weeks before washing my hair?



I had some but my hair always got stuck in them so I took them back. It might have been user error though.


----------



## toaster (Mar 28, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I had some but my hair always got stuck in them so I took them back. It might have been user error though.


Oh no. I can't have my hair getting stuck.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 28, 2017)

toaster said:


> I went in to Sally's for edge control. Came out with enough self grip rollers to do a roller set.
> 
> Should I return them? Will my wet hair get stuck in them?? Is this more a way to refresh my roller set if I go another three weeks before washing my hair?



I've used mine once before, they work well you just have to make sure your hair is all the way dry before removing them, and also you lift your hair off instead of tugging them down like you do with regular rollers.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 29, 2017)

toaster said:


> Oh no. I can't have my hair getting stuck.



I loved the way they look but they always pull out my hair or get stuck somwhere..


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2017)

The results of this set are


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 31, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> The results of this set are


Omg  
That was beautiful ...both before and after the flat iron was used.


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 1, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but what is the best way to set rollers? The mohawk method? Whenever I use rollers my hair never lays right and it's not shaped right, and all the fluffing in the world doesn't help. Then again I also suck a fluffing my sets...
> I'm so style challenged....



My best results are a modified mohawk method, mainly because of the thickness of my hair.  I part my hair in a mohawk, but wider than usual, enough for 2 rollers.  This results in me having a "double mohawk".  It gives me the best control of my hair this way.  I am the queen of tight roller sets on everyone except myself.  Using this way gave me more of a mastery of it when doing my own hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2017)

Browndilocks said:


> My best results are a modified mohawk method, mainly because of the thickness of my hair.  I part my hair in a mohawk, but wider than usual, enough for 2 rollers.  This results in me having a "double mohawk".  It gives me the best control of my hair this way.  I am the queen of tight roller sets on everyone except myself.  Using this way gave me more of a mastery of it when doing my own hair.


Why does the double row help? How does it help you have a tighter roller set?


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 2, 2017)

I think Im gonna start going to a hair school for my rollersets as its only $7. I just have some concerns about the products and someone trying to rip through my hair with a fine toothed comb. I have a lot going on right now and its actually the least busy I will be for likely the majority of the year. So either I need to speed up or get over it and go to a salon.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2017)

SuchaLady said:


> I think Im gonna start going to a hair school for my rollersets as its only $7. I just have some concerns about the products and someone trying to rip through my hair with a fine toothed comb. I have a lot going on right now and its actually the least busy I will be for likely the majority of the year. So either I need to speed up or get over it and go to a salon.


If you just want someone to do your hair I understand. But I would think if you include travel time and the time at the salon, it would be more time than doing it yourself


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> If you just want someone to do your hair I understand. But I would think if you include travel time and the time at the salon, it would be more time than doing it yourself



Well my rollers don't fit under my dryer either  yet I'm not trying to upgrade it. I'm at home after graduating college and I'm starting a business so I really just don't have room. My parents aren't going for an entire apartment and small company being in the house plus my regular stuff 

I may scrap this idea completely but currently my hair outlook is find someone else to do it


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2017)

SuchaLady said:


> Well my rollers don't fit under my dryer either  yet I'm not trying to upgrade it. I'm at home after graduating college and I'm starting a business so I really just don't have room. My parents aren't going for an entire apartment and small company being in the house plus my regular stuff
> 
> I may scrap this idea completely but currently my hair outlook is find someone else to do it


Ok. Makes sense.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 2, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> The results of this set are


Holy moly!


----------



## imaginary (Apr 2, 2017)

Currently in curlformers under the dryer and super tired. I think I may sleep in these after sitting under this for an hour. That's if I don't fall asleep with this softbonnet on .


----------



## Beany (Apr 2, 2017)

Finally was able to set my hair (it's been 3 weeks). I used the white hourglass rollers.


----------



## werenumber2 (Apr 3, 2017)

@toaster - Congrats on the move and new gig! You know I'm going to ask which edge control you picked up and if you like it


----------



## toaster (Apr 3, 2017)

werenumber2 said:


> @toaster - Congrats on the move and new gig! You know I'm going to ask which edge control you picked up and if you like it


Thank you!!! I picked up the Hicks edge control. I'm easing my way into it. I've used a tiny bit one time and just used my hands to smooth it back. It didn't revert my hair which is good! I've been working out and getting rained on so my hair would usually be pretty poofy but because I flat ironed my hair seems to be more resistant to reversion.


Will keep you updated!


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Why does the double row help? How does it help you have a tighter roller set?



The double row helps me have more control in areas that I normally don't have.  For me, it's the area that's just below the crown, but above my ears.  Also - even though I have a double Mohawk, there is less hair, widthwise on each roller.  This helps me avoid hair spilling off the sides as I roll up. I'll be sure to take a pic next time to show you what I mean.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 3, 2017)

Browndilocks said:


> The double row helps me have more control in areas that I normally don't have.  For me, it's the area that's just below the crown, but above my ears.  Also - even though I have a double Mohawk, there is less hair, widthwise on each roller.  This helps me avoid hair spilling off the sides as I roll up. I'll be sure to take a pic next time to show you what I mean.



Please ! I'd love to visually see this. Sounds effective.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 4, 2017)

toaster said:


> Oh yes! That's coming too. I dont get under the dryer without it.


Hey ladies, where can I buy this?


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 4, 2017)

Curls&Justice417 said:


> Are you talking about the squiggly looking ones? I just bought a pack of 36 for $10 on ebay.


Yes!! The link didn't work though


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 4, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> Hey ladies, where can I buy this?



I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 5, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I got mine from Amazon.



That link doesnt work 

Eta: Nevermind I though you were posting link to direct listing you used. 



PlainJane said:


> Yes!! The link didn't work though



I found a few:

Choose option D: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-10-20PCS-Magic-DIY-Leverag-Hair-Curlers-Styling-Rollers-Spiral-Circle-Tool/391719219218?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=42818&meid=8e84a79317d14f7fa9aa448d1730c6ec&pid=100011&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=272030454214

Choose option D: http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-20Pcs-DIY-Magic-Leverag-Hair-Curlers-Tool-Styling-Rollers-Spiral-Circle-Hot/112305933324?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=42818&meid=8e84a79317d14f7fa9aa448d1730c6ec&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=272030454214


----------



## toaster (Apr 5, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> Hey ladies, where can I buy this?


Does this link work?

Cool Cap Bonnet Soft Nylon Hood Hair Dryer Attachment (Hair dryer not included)


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2017)

toaster said:


> Does this link work?
> 
> Cool Cap Bonnet Soft Nylon Hood Hair Dryer Attachment (Hair dryer not included)


This link does


----------



## Daina (Apr 5, 2017)

Took my twists down and will be having a spa hair day Friday. Will be rollersetting and hoping to get my setting time to an hour or less.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm looking into trying out some new rollers to make my sets dry faster. 

The wire mesh rollers don't exactly look sturdy and I'm not sure how smooth a set I would get






The plastic mesh look like my best bet, but they're hard to find





These jet set rollers might do ok but they look a little scary 





Any opinions or reviews?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 6, 2017)

You can order the plastic mesh rollers from Wimex Beauty.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2017)

Last night I colored my hair and did a curlformer set to stretch my hair for a test run of a style I wanted to do this weekend for an event. After I took out the curlformers, I separated in sections, moisturized with Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee. I sealed with the It's a 10 and put CD Hair Honey on my ends. I put in flat twist and put perm rods on the ends.

I loved the front and the sides. The color turned out well and my flat twist out was looking fuller. But I wasn't in love with the back  My back is far less dense than the front, it is shorter, my nape shrinks like crazy even when stretched and the section above my nape does not layer in well and just looks crazy  So I had to separate the back a lot to hide the parts and the bald looking spots. So I wasn't feeling the style for the event.

Using the It's a 10 on wet hair didn't work for me. But I found it works better if I put it on dry hair before resetting. I wanted to see if I could make it through the day and it did. I even went outside in the wind. At the end of the day it wasn't perfect but it was definitely still wearable. 

 

When I got home I decided to experiment with the perm rods. I haven't worn my perm rod set in quite a while. I tried some sample curls with 4 different products: Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee, Silk Elements Strength & Silk, Blue Roze Flax Gel and Sweet Buttah that I picked up from a hair show. I let that sit for an hour. They all looked good when I took them out which didn't help me decide.  I decided to go with the Silk Elements because it felt softer.

I put in a flat twist towards the crown in the back. I used the orange perm rods with the Silk Elements Foam. I followed the foam with It's a 10. I put KBB pomade on my ends. I will sleep with these tonight and try to leave them in until it's time to go to the event. 

I have finally graduated from the orange and the tangerine to all orange. It's only taken me 57 years


----------



## imaginary (Apr 8, 2017)

@faithVA good work! I love it when people get all science-y and experiment with their hair


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

imaginary said:


> @faithVA good work! I love it when people get all science-y and experiment with their hair



Thanks! I could have used you back in the day when I was doing all of those leave-in and oil experiments. I would get 16 sections and put something different one each one  I had blogged about it and everything.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thanks! I could have used you back in the day when I was doing all of those leave-in and oil experiments. I would get 16 sections and put something different one each one  I had blogged about it and everything.



Maaan 16 sections?! Now that's efficiency! Lazy reigns supreme with me but sometimes I just have to take the time to try a bunch of stuff. It's better to have only a portion of my hair acting wonky vs all of it. So count me in as the official testing cheerleader


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

I have to take my rollers out around 11 but my event isn't until 5. Then my curls have to last for another 5 hours. I'm not sure about all of that  I'm going to pick up a curling iron from Walgreen as a backup plan.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

I love that curling iron.  I know this is the rollerset thread but ohwell.

I did perm rods and then used the. Curling iron to straighten and smooth.


----------



## King of Sorrow (Apr 8, 2017)

Destiny9109 said:


> These jet set rollers might do ok but they look a little scary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't use 'em if you have natural 3c+ hair. 

Those millions of itty-bitty teeth made the take down a nightmare and tangled up my hair so badI was contemplating getting scissors to cut my hair off and just take the L. I don't know how, but I got them out, albeit with some minor damage to my hair.

Plus, the rollers are very squishable/malleable so the shape will distort from a circle to an oval, square, triangle... you won't get a smooth set.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I love that curling iron.  I know this is the rollerset thread but ohwell.
> 
> I did perm rods and then used the. Curling iron to straighten and smooth.


  Where you heading out to [email protected]?


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I love that curling iron.  I know this is the rollerset thread but ohwell.
> 
> I did perm rods and then used the. Curling iron to straighten and smooth.


Wow that turned out amazing!! You are a pro!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Where you heading out to [email protected]?


We have an annual group dinner we do every year. We were just headed to a upscale steak restaurant.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Wow that turned out amazing!! You are a pro!


I wish. Lol. It just was super easy. My hair seems to straighten easily for whatever reason.

I will be using it again in the future since it's so easy.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I wish. Lol. It just was super easy. My hair seems to straighten easily for whatever reason.
> 
> I will be using it again in the future since it's so easy.


Now you make me want to do a perm rod set me too. I have a pack but I think that they are very narrow compared to the ones in your photo. How many millimeters is their diameter? 

And how do they compare to the regular rollers? Are they easier to apply? And with their solid core wouldn't a set take much longer to dry?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2017)

Hair Porn Alert:


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Now you make me want to do a perm rod set me too. I have a pack but I think that they are very narrow compared to the ones in your photo. How many millimeters is their diameter?
> 
> And how do they compare to the regular rollers? Are they easier to apply? And with their solid core wouldn't a set take much longer to dry?


I didn't mean to confuse you. The picture isn't really representing a perm rod set.  I did a perm rod set on dry hair. But it didnt give me the look I wanted. The picture is after I used the curling iron.

I only do perm rods on dry hair.  It doesn't stretch my hair very well or straighten my roots. It also takes a long time to dry.  

For my hair curl formers work best, then magnetics. I haven't been successful with perm rods or fled rods on wet hair.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 9, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Hair Porn Alert:



I WISH that my sets would hang this low. Although I am past WL, my sets don't drop past my shoulders. It's like my shrinkage won't even let my rollersets be great


----------



## Destiny9109 (Apr 10, 2017)

I found an old post of someone who uses the jet set rollers, I purchased two packs and will try them out this week
[URL="https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/rollersetting-2011-challenge-tips-techniques-etc.516017/page-3#post-12526489"]Rollersetting 2011! (Challenge, Tips, Techniques, etc.)[/URL]


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 11, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I didn't mean to confuse you. The picture isn't really representing a perm rod set.  I did a perm rod set on dry hair. But it didnt give me the look I wanted. The picture is after I used the curling iron.
> 
> I only do perm rods on dry hair.  It doesn't stretch my hair very well or straighten my roots. It also takes a long time to dry.
> 
> For my hair curl formers work best, then magnetics. I haven't been successful with perm rods or fled rods on wet hair.



Oh I see... I still want to try a perm rod set though. I will see what I can do with the narrow ones that I have  now.
Cheers!


----------



## toaster (Apr 18, 2017)

Destiny9109 said:


> I found an old post of someone who uses the jet set rollers, I purchased two packs and will try them out this week
> Rollersetting 2011! (Challenge, Tips, Techniques, etc.)


I hope I'm not too late!!!

I put in ONE jet set roller and freaked out. It didn't even stay put, I had to use a clip. So I decided to take it out and omg after 10 minutes there wasn't much hair on the roller but I'm sure I have a ton of breakage from that disaster. I was too scared to really look, I just rolled the section on my usual roller and moved on.

I'll inspect more closely when I unroll. Even if it's not that bad, I'm pampering my hair from now on. I've gotten a bit hair lazy and I can't do that.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 18, 2017)

@toaster 
How's the new job going?


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 18, 2017)

I think I'm gonna have go start a strict hair regimen again. My hair has been disappointing the past 4 month. I've only developed thickness and maybe a 1/4 inch of length.

I'm at my awkward stage. My hair hates growing beyond my collar bone and I've previously had long periods of constant healthy hair care with no growth before.

I'm not sure whether it's an issue with my scalp or the current PS that I have. It should be growing in the sew in wig because I wash it regularly. I've had bad health since January so it could easily be a scalp issue. If so I don't know how to correct that. I've had scalp issues since sept which includes dandruff and my scalp being sensitive to tension. I've used medicated dandruff shampoo but I find the regular washing 2 times a week taxing on my hair tbh.

I might look into SL box braids so I can keep and eye on my scalp and wash regularly without it affecting my hair too much. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 18, 2017)

I really like this. It looks quite quick to do and she's not braiding too tight either.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2017)

ForestRose said:


> I think I'm gonna have go start a strict hair regimen again. My hair has been disappointing the past 4 month. I've only developed thickness and maybe a 1/4 inch of length.
> 
> I'm at my awkward stage. My hair hates growing beyond my collar bone and I've previously had long periods of constant healthy hair care with no growth before.
> 
> ...


If you see thickness I wouldn't consider that a problem. Often the body will not thicken the hair and grow it at the same time. Often the body corrects first before it proceeds with any new growth. 

I wouldn't be too hard on yourself or your hair. Just start paying attention to your hair patterns so you know what to expect. Definitely stick to a healthy regimen. Since you know your health was bad in the winter focus on your nutrition , water and vitamin intake to give your body more to work with.

When our body isn't healthy the body will withhold nutrients from our hair, nails and other non essential parts to make sure the rest of our body has what it needs. Give your body more than it needs so it has enough for everything.


----------



## toaster (Apr 18, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @toaster
> How's the new job going?


Hey! It's going well. Getting busier as people get used to me being there. 

I'm so happy to be home. I really feel like I made the right choice.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Apr 18, 2017)

toaster said:


> I hope I'm not too late!!!
> 
> I put in ONE jet set roller and freaked out. It didn't even stay put, I had to use a clip. So I decided to take it out and omg after 10 minutes there wasn't much hair on the roller but I'm sure I have a ton of breakage from that disaster. I was too scared to really look, I just rolled the section on my usual roller and moved on.
> 
> I'll inspect more closely when I unroll. Even if it's not that bad, I'm pampering my hair from now on. I've gotten a bit hair lazy and I can't do that.



I still haven't gotten around to trying them, but the guy in this video made it look so easy and he used cheap products. It's very brief, but he just pulled them right out. *Sidenote* her was so shiny and bouncy, I'm curious about that leave in lol


----------



## toaster (Apr 18, 2017)

Destiny9109 said:


> I still haven't gotten around to trying them, but the guy in this video made it look so easy and he used cheap products. It's very brief, but he just pulled them right out. *Sidenote* her was so shiny and bouncy, I'm curious about that leave in lol


I honestly think they would be fine if I had let my hair dry. But you can't readjust the roller while your hair is wet, so you have to be really good at setting to use them.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 18, 2017)

The waiting till they dry thing, is the main reason I haven't tried again with my set. Those will have to wait until I get a powerful dryer that can do my hair in no time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Destiny9109 said:


> I still haven't gotten around to trying them, but the guy in this video made it look so easy and he used cheap products. It's very brief, but he just pulled them right out. *Sidenote* her was so shiny and bouncy, I'm curious about that leave in lol


Silicon Mix is my holy grail. My expensive products don't cut it. It's great for slip and heat styling.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 18, 2017)

Did an overnight henna treatment last night and this morning I cowashed it out DC'd and then did a permrod set. I decided to try smaller sections with the permrods and twisted the roots, which worked at getting most of my hair dry actually. Will do smaller sections in the middle in the future so I can have a set that dries under 2 hours (hopefully).

Also tried something else: I usually only finger detangle in the shower and use tools outside of it, but I decided to try my tangle teezer-esque tool under running water to see how it would do. It went wonderfully and I didn't have to detangle as much while setting as my hair was pretty smooth.

View media item 129191View media item 129193


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 19, 2017)

Currently under the dryer with a "cheat roller set". While I was rinsing out my conditioner in the shower, I divided my hair in 2 (top and bottom) and made 2 ponytails. I let the water flow do all the work. Got out the shower and rolled each ponytail length with hourglass rollers. 

 

 
Took about 15 minutes for my whole head. Praise Him! 

Will sit under the dryer for 1 hour and if it's not dry, I'll airdry the rest of the way. I chose this cheat set so if need be, I can sleep in the rollers.

Just looking for a faster way to set so I can slowly ease it back into my regimen.


----------



## toaster (Apr 19, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Currently under the dryer with a "cheat roller set". While I was rinsing out my conditioner in the shower, I divided my hair in 2 (top and bottom) and made 2 ponytails. I let the water flow do all the work. Got out the shower and rolled each ponytail length with hourglass rollers.
> 
> View attachment 395517
> 
> ...


I was coming in to say I need a faster way to wash and set my hair weekly. 

I was going to see if amazon sold like 3 inch rollers, but I'm worried I won't fit under my dryer.


----------



## toaster (Apr 19, 2017)

I ordered 3 inch rollers and a silicon mix set (shampoo, DC, and leave in) on amazon. 

If I could get my hair washed and rolled in 75 minutes and dry in 1 hour I could do my hair once a week. 

I've been testing my moms Miele organic hair oil and I like it for mid week smoothing and letting my comb through my hair with ease. Will stop at Sally's and get my own bottle.


----------



## ForestRose (Apr 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> If you see thickness I wouldn't consider that a problem. Often the body will not thicken the hair and grow it at the same time. Often the body corrects first before it proceeds with any new growth.
> 
> I wouldn't be too hard on yourself or your hair. Just start paying attention to your hair patterns so you know what to expect. Definitely stick to a healthy regimen. Since you know your health was bad in the winter focus on your nutrition , water and vitamin intake to give your body more to work with.
> 
> When our body isn't healthy the body will withhold nutrients from our hair, nails and other non essential parts to make sure the rest of our body has what it needs. Give your body more than it needs so it has enough for everything.


Thank you. Ill stick to what I'm doing then. And hopefully I see growth during the next quarter.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 19, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Did an overnight henna treatment last night and this morning I cowashed it out DC'd and then did a permrod set. I decided to try smaller sections with the permrods and twisted the roots, which worked at getting most of my hair dry actually. Will do smaller sections in the middle in the future so I can have a set that dries under 2 hours (hopefully).
> 
> Also tried something else: I usually only finger detangle in the shower and use tools outside of it, but I decided to try my tangle teezer-esque tool under running water to see how it would do. It went wonderfully and I didn't have to detangle as much while setting as my hair was pretty smooth.
> 
> View media item 129191View media item 129193



You ended up with great definition and smoothness. I am hoping to do my first twisted perm rod set for my next entry into the April Style Challenge. Any tips? And what did you use for hold?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 19, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Currently under the dryer with a "cheat roller set". While I was rinsing out my conditioner in the shower, I divided my hair in 2 (top and bottom) and made 2 ponytails. I let the water flow do all the work. Got out the shower and rolled each ponytail length with hourglass rollers.
> 
> View attachment 395517
> 
> ...



My cheat roller set was about 90% dry after sitting under the dryer for an hour. So I went ahead and took the rollers out and smoothed my hair into one big lulu knot @MileHighDiva . Tied it down with my silk scarf to let it finish air drying.



Once I took the knot out, I had what resembles a blow out. I can dig it.

 The goal was to get stretched hair so I can braid/twist/bun until next wash day. Will definitely slide this routine right on back in my regimen.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 20, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> You ended up with great definition and smoothness. I am hoping to do my first twisted perm rod set for my next entry into the April Style Challenge. Any tips? And what did you use for hold?



Oh I don't use any products with hold, I usually just plait my hair up after. But definitely make sure your hair is fairly wet when you roll for smoothness. I also comb through with a fine-tooth comb just to get rid of any bumps at the end of my hair. One day I'll find a holding product that doesn't make the set take forever to dry (*cough* gel) and/or make my hair feel gross (*sniffle* mousse). Good luck!


----------



## Destiny9109 (Apr 21, 2017)

Um yeah, the jet set rollers did NOT work out, I don't know if there is a certain method or what but I'm not losing my hair to some rollers. I got my Salerm 21 and wire mesh rollers in the mail today, they're not flimsy at all, I hope they give me a smooth set. As far as the Salerm 21, I just wanted to finally try it, I gave up on creamy leave ins a while ago because they all seemed to make my hair dull.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Apr 22, 2017)

I've taken a short break from roller setting because my hair never looked good afterward. I know they're good ways to get your hair stretched, but I'd like to just wear a rollerset as a style! Fluff and go.....


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 22, 2017)

Did a set, and it's been a while. 
Lately I just wash, condition, moisturize/seal bun. So easy.

Roller set with newly purchased hour glass rollers, using 

KCKT leave in
Garnier Fructis sleek & shined  serum
Elasta QP Design foam


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 22, 2017)

@bluenvy 

What did you think of the rollers?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Did a set, and it's been a while.
> Lately I just wash, condition, moisturize/seal bun. So easy.
> 
> Roller set with newly purchased hour glass rollers, using
> ...


It looks really nice.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

This morning I was installing rollers on dry hair to stretch my hair for flat ironing. I was using some pink ones which I guess are 1 inch. As I was doing that it occurred to me that maybe 5he reason m6blast rollerset took so ling to dry was because I was using too small of a roller. :duh.  I was using my 1/2 inch rollers when the front of my hair is long enough for 1.5 inch and my back can do 1 inch.  Sheesh

I don't have enough 1 inch to do my entire head. Maybe next wash I will do flat twist in the very back and install the 1 inch and see if it dries faster.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 23, 2017)

Roller set on 1.6" red French rollers results.  Used It's a 10 LI and Kenya Moore serum to set with.  I had to put on a headband, so I could leave the house w/o hair in my face.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Apr 23, 2017)

I tried some wire mesh rollers on a friend's hair yesterday and her hair was dry in 30 minutes. The results were just as smooth as a magnetic set.


----------



## toaster (Apr 23, 2017)

Heyyyy everyone is setting this weekend! Lovely photos ladies!

@faithVA where are my flat iron pics?? Congrats at growing out of your rollers!!

I'm under the dryer now. I hopped in the shower and shampooed, conditioned, detangled, and applied my leave in using all Silicon Mix products. The comb glided through my hair and my shed hair was easily removed. 

Then I hopped out of the shower and set with 4 of the 3 inch magnetic rollers down the middle of my Mohawk. Used the hourglass rollers down my sides. I set in 27 minutes!!!! A record for me. 

I barely fit under my Pibbs. Luckily the cool cap keeps the air inside but it's a tight fit. Going to see if I'm dry in 75 minutes. That would mean from start to finish I spent a little less than 3 hours on my hair. I can handle that.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

toaster said:


> Heyyyy everyone is setting this weekend! Lovely photos ladies!
> 
> @faithVA where are my flat iron pics?? Congrats at growing out of your rollers!!
> 
> ...



 Sorry. I didn't think to post them in here. I straightened just enough to trim and do a length check. 

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...length-challenge.805953/page-26#post-23839159


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

I trimmed my hair tonight. I took off 3/4 to 1 inch. My ends were raggedy and the breakage was excessive. 

I shampooed with Mane Choice Shampoo and colored my hair with the ION semi-permanent. Those 2 products have shorted my color days by an hour  I spritzed heavily with diluted TGIN leave-in. I rollerset with the 1" rollers. I tried the 1 1/2" in the front but I'm not skilled enough to get the pins in and with the shrinkage it didn't work. So I put the 1/2" in the front. It will at least give me an idea if I can set with these. If it works I will just pick up 2 more packs of 1" magnetics.

I'm under the dryer for 1.5 hours. Hopefully my hair will be dry. I doubt I will take pics because it will be late.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

The bigger rollers are making a difference. All of my hair isn5 dry yet but some parts are. I took several of the 1 inch rollers from curls which are dry and replaced the 1/2 inch.

Because I didn5 have enough rollers I have too much hair on a few. I will give it 15 more minutes. Even if it isn't dry I will twist it up and try again later.


----------



## toaster (Apr 24, 2017)

My hair is silky soft and smells like laundry detergent. I'm counting this as a win as long as my hair doesn't feel dry throughout the week. 

The silicon mix D.C. Has mineral oil in it, but the shampoo has sulfates so hopefully I don't get build up.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2017)

@toaster 
It turned out nice. I just need to buy more rollers and do smaller sections. I also need to layer and seal my ends because they dried out badly.


----------



## toaster (Apr 24, 2017)

faithVA said:


> @toaster
> It turned out nice. I just need to buy more rollers and do smaller sections. I also need to layer and seal my ends because they dried out badly.




Your hair always looks so soft and shiny in photos. The larger rollers and larger curls look great! Did you twist it up afterwards? I think by the fall you'll enjoy just fluffing your sets and wearing them out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2017)

toaster said:


> Your hair always looks so soft and shiny in photos. The larger rollers and larger curls look great! Did you twist it up afterwards? I think by the fall you'll enjoy just fluffing your sets and wearing them out.


I was surprised it was so shiny. I don't remember if it was soft.  My ends were crunchy  

Yes I'm back in flat twist. I complain about them but as lazy as I am I can see me wearing these when I'm WL 

I would love to wear my sets out.  I would wear them out now but I can't figure out how to minimize the puffing and frizzing. I lose all my curls within about 4 hours. And my hair is too short to bun as an emergency style.

Will see where I'm at in september.


----------



## toaster (Apr 24, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I was surprised it was so shiny. I don't remember if it was soft.  My ends were crunchy
> 
> Yes I'm back in flat twist. I complain about them but as lazy as I am I can see me wearing these when I'm WL
> 
> ...


I understand. My hair poofs and frizzes when I wear it out as well. I can save it with a bun and Bantu knots at night, but that's pretty much the only reason I won't cut my hair. I wouldn't know how to style it without heat.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 24, 2017)

Will do a perm rod set on Saturday for graduation on Sunday. Since I don't have to drive (it's 2.5 hours away), I can leave my rollers in until the last possible minute to make sure my set is as perfect as possible.


----------



## toaster (Apr 24, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Will do a perm rod set on Saturday for graduation on Sunday. Since I don't have to drive (it's 2.5 hours away), I can leave my rollers in until the last possible minute to make sure my set is as perfect as possible.


Congratulations on graduating!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 24, 2017)

toaster said:


> Congratulations on graduating!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2017)

@AgeinATL 

I like them a lot. I like how the teeth gently combs and stretches my ends as I roll. 

Better grip with these compared to magnetic rollers.
Got my whole head set quicker, 25 minutes.  
The drying time is the same though.

I got the pins with this purchase, and I love them! 
Super easy to pin the rollers, and they stay in place.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It looks really nice.



Thank you


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 25, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> I like them a lot. I like how the teeth gently combs and stretches my ends as I roll.
> 
> ...



I love them as well but I just CANNOT figure out the pin placement.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I love them as well but I just CANNOT figure out the pin placement.


I feel out a spot and it goes right on through for me. Beginners luck


----------



## imaginary (Apr 25, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I love them as well but I just CANNOT figure out the pin placement.



This video seems helpful. I've never used them but I figured they worked by inserting the pins on a downward angle straight through.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2017)

@faithVA 

Happy Birthday to you!!
Enjoy girly


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!!
> Enjoy girly


Thank you. I'm getting ready to enjoy this bed. I'm sooo sleepy.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 25, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I'm getting ready to enjoy this bed. I'm sooo sleepy.


Lol. Get that Birthday sleep


----------



## toaster (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday @faithVA !!!!

I hope you had a magical day.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm going to a cosmetology school tomorrow for a roller set and I'm contemplating going with conditioner in my hair. Policy usually states they have to wash and condition your hair themselves but I mean what are they gonna do if it's already conditioner in it?


----------



## Dee_33 (Apr 27, 2017)

SuchaLady said:


> I'm going to a cosmetology school tomorrow for a roller set and I'm contemplating going with conditioner in my hair. Policy usually states they have to wash and condition your hair themselves but I mean what are they gonna do if it's already conditioner in it?



I've done it before, they just wash & cond as usual.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 28, 2017)

luving me said:


> I've done it before, they just wash & cond as usual.



Yeah they just rinsed and kept going. The girl tried to shampoo me again and I told her no ma'am


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 28, 2017)

Okay so my hair is all rolled up and I'm under the dryer. I'm under a salon dryer and the bottom row of rollers doesn't fit here either! I'm missing something because I'm sure people get their hair rolled all the time and dryers have not shrank over the years. Also the stylist didn't roll that much faster than me either  So two of my issues are still unsolved. At this point, Id be frequenting a salon just because I don't want to do my hair myself. 

After I see my results I'll decide if I want to make this a once/twice a month thing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2017)

SuchaLady said:


> Yeah they just rinsed and kept going. The girl tried to shampoo me again and I told her no ma'am


Yeah that's a break in policy. I understand that's your hair, but I wouldn't do that at a Cosmo school. That's running a lot of risks for the student and yourself.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 30, 2017)

A few months ago I posted about how I needed to start taking care of myself again. The good news is I actually did it and I'm in better shape and I got my skin regimen down and my skin looks great. I work out 4 times a week but my hair just isn't having it!! I feel like I've tried everything to look decent. I miss my sleek roller sets but I know they won't last.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 30, 2017)

So the length of my hair and roots are straight which is great but my hairline looks as if I airdried with no product  It's frizz city which makes it seem like I didn't do anything at all to it. Is that why people blowdry the roots?


----------



## lushlady (Apr 30, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> A few months ago I posted about how I needed to start taking care of myself again. The good news is I actually did it and I'm in better shape and I got my skin regimen down and my skin looks great. I work out 4 times a week but my hair just isn't having it!! I feel like I've tried everything to look decent. I miss my sleek roller sets but I know they won't last.



This is me right now. I haven't rollerset in a month. I'm in rollers at the moment, but the sleek look will only last 1 day.


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> A few months ago I posted about how I needed to start taking care of myself again. The good news is I actually did it and I'm in better shape and I got my skin regimen down and my skin looks great. I work out 4 times a week but my hair just isn't having it!! I feel like I've tried everything to look decent. I miss my sleek roller sets but I know they won't last.



Congratulations! I know how a good sweat can kind of mess up your hairline. I'm in the same boat. I wonder if a silk scarf tied down during and after the workout would help?




SuchaLady said:


> So the length of my hair and roots are straight which is great but my hairline looks as if I airdried with no product  It's frizz city which makes it seem like I didn't do anything at all to it. Is that why people blowdry the roots?



It's the worst when someone else does your hair and it's not fabulous. I hate when that happens.


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2017)

Under the dryer. My second time using the silicon mix products. Last week my hair was sooo soft and moist all week. Used the mielle organics oil to keep it smooth throughout the week. 

So far so good.


----------



## Daina (May 2, 2017)

toaster said:


> Under the dryer. My second time using the silicon mix products. Last week my hair was sooo soft and moist all week. Used the mielle organics oil to keep it smooth throughout the week.
> 
> So far so good.



@toaster, which silicon mix products did you use?


----------



## toaster (May 2, 2017)

Daina said:


> @toaster, which silicon mix products did you use?


The shampoo, DC, and leave in. 

I hopped in the shower, shampooed my hair, applied the D.C., let it sit for a few minutes, rinsed, and applied the leave in.


----------



## PlainJane (May 4, 2017)

lushlady said:


> This is me right now. I haven't rollerset in a month. I'm in rollers at the moment, but the sleek look will only last 1 day.


I miss roller setting but sometimes I cowash a few days after wash day so it's a lot of work for a short amount of time


----------



## PlainJane (May 4, 2017)

@toaster i remember your too about the scarf and I have tied it on there after the workout. I haven't tried to wear it during the workout. I'll have to buy one just for working out to see if it helps. I end up looking so busted after my workouts smh p


----------



## PlainJane (May 4, 2017)

Can someone recommend a styler to me? 

I style my hair wet after cowashing but I need help getting it smoother. I don't want to use a gel because it'll dry my hair out so maybe something creamy? Or a custard? 

I tie my hair down with a scarf but it still doesn't get really smooth. I think it's a product issue. 

What do you use to get a sleek look?


----------



## toaster (May 4, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> Can someone recommend a styler to me?
> 
> I style my hair wet after cowashing but I need help getting it smoother. I don't want to use a gel because it'll dry my hair out so maybe something creamy? Or a custard?
> 
> ...


For me, a creamy leave in that has silicones, a silk scarf, and sitting under the dryer. Air drying allows my hair to frizz up too much. 

My next wash day I'm going to try four ponytails, braid the length, tie a scarf, and under the dryer for an hour and 20 minutes. 

Also pulling the hair up in the shower under running water helps.


----------



## NJ11 (May 5, 2017)

So, thought I joined this challenge when it started this year, I have to admit that I have only set my hair once that I can think of....and it wasn't even a true and proper set.  To make a long story short: I had an event, wanted to stretch my hair, used some Jane Carter setting foam on dry hair and installed curlformers. That actually worked really well (except for one wonky non-curl that resulted). I had curls, but combed them out for a glorious stretched puff.

I have been coveting a Pibbs for months. I know I can air dry to set (especially in the case of curlformers and perhaps flexirods, but I also wanted to work with magnetic rollers and perm rods), but wanted to set with a dryer....

....okay...having written that out and knowing what tools I have on hand, while I would *like* to do some setting under the dryer, I really don't have an excuse for not really getting started yet...

 Carry on!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 21, 2017)

@toaster!

Have a blessed Born-Day!


----------



## toaster (May 21, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster!
> 
> Have a blessed Born-Day!


Thank you!!!!

I hope you have a great Sunday!


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2017)

Happy B8rthday @toaster . I hope it is exfra special.


----------



## toaster (May 21, 2017)

Thank you @faithVA !!!

I'm spending the day with my family and friends, can't ask for anything better.


----------



## imaginary (May 21, 2017)

Have a very Happy Birthday @toaster and here's to many more!


----------



## toaster (May 21, 2017)

imaginary said:


> Have a very Happy Birthday @toaster and here's to many more!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 23, 2017)

Beautiful set on hourglass rollers!
I don't think she needed the flat iron. The results are


----------



## bluenvy (May 24, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Beautiful set on hourglass rollers!
> I don't think she needed the flat iron. The results are


I agree. The set came out beautiful, shiny and only water in her hair.


----------



## bluenvy (May 24, 2017)

Oh and about my hair.

For 4 weeks I been in a sew in.
I wanted it to last 8 weeks, but I notice good growth already.

Within the next 2 weeks I'm taking it down, and setting with hourglass rollers.

Anyone setting this weekend for the holiday?


----------



## Destiny9109 (May 25, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I love them as well but I just CANNOT figure out the pin placement.



This helped me out, I got it on the first try after reading.

http://incurlers.blogspot.com/2011/10/vintage-trick-how-best-to-secure-mesh.html


----------



## AgeinATL (May 25, 2017)

Destiny9109 said:


> This helped me out, I got it on the first try after reading.
> 
> http://incurlers.blogspot.com/2011/10/vintage-trick-how-best-to-secure-mesh.html



Thank you!


----------



## LushLox (May 28, 2017)

I was an avid setter and could easily do very nice sets with minimal effort then all of a sudden I just stepped off for a couple of years. Not sure why cause roller setting was a game changer for my hair.

Got back on it again this week after a long break and will continue every week.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2017)

I bought some rollers from Amazon but I bought the wrong size  So I purchased some more and they should be here this week. I'm not sure when I will rollerset again. I'm thinking I will be more motivated when I can rollerset and bun but my hair even though it is growing is nowhere near bun worthy  

But at least I will have the rollers I need and I think I know how to get a good set. Will probably wait until September to set again.


----------



## lushlady (May 30, 2017)

Still rollersetting. Tomorrow will probably be my last rollerset until the cooler months. It's pretty much a waste to try to rollerset in the summer months for me.


----------



## bluenvy (May 30, 2017)

Girl who you telling @lushlady 

The weather heated up last April, I thought I'd be good sitting in ac and fan running. 
Oh no no no, I was pregnant at the time too. 

 
Maybe on a summer night after the rain cools everything, put the cool setting on dryer to use for once.
 Idk, The universe will have to work in my favor for this rain to happen on the night I want to set.

How are you ladies beating the heat doing sets that requires heat?


----------



## LushLox (May 31, 2017)

Just finished a roller set this morning, was done by 8am. It's much cooler for me to do a set first thing in the morning. 

When I've been caught up with setting my hair in what feels like a heat wave I just sit in front of a fan.


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 31, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Girl who you telling @lushlady
> 
> The weather heated up last April, I thought I'd be good sitting in ac and fan running.
> Oh no no no, I was pregnant at the time too.
> ...


It's not hot here yet but one summer when I set for a wedding, I just moved the dryer to the basement and turned on the air.


----------



## Destiny9109 (May 31, 2017)

The last two times I roller set my hair I only used a liquid leave in and serum, the curls fell in the same day. I guess setting lotion will always be imperative for me.


----------



## bluenvy (May 31, 2017)

Thank you great ideas! @LushLox and @KinksAndInk


----------



## toaster (May 31, 2017)

I'm baaaack. 

The twist outs and wash and go's were fine but... stretched hair is my favorite. 

I'll set this weekend. I don't know what products I'll use. I have all these curly hair products now like Miele organically and devacurl. I may try using them for my set.


----------



## lushlady (Jun 4, 2017)

.


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 7, 2017)

Used hourglass rollers for this set.

Products used in exact order.
TGIN shampoo, Camille Rose Algae Renew deep conditioner, 
TGIN Triple moisture conditioner.
TGIN Green Tea Leave in, and ORS Wrap set mousse.


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 9, 2017)

Ladies, I've been using Oyin hair dew for a while but I would like to try a different moisturizer. 

I'm pretty heavy handed with my products so nothing too expensive. 

Any suggestions? I need lots of moisture. I trust you guys


----------



## LushLox (Jun 10, 2017)

Just doing a set now. Used Chi Keratin and SachaJuan as leave-ins

I forgot how hard it is to rollerset when it's hot outside. Another hour or so until this set is dry.

ETA: Nah the SachaJuan is too moisture rich for rollersets. Hair was okay but the curls drooped too quickly. Will only use one leave in in future or just water and serum.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 13, 2017)

Just about to finish another early early morning set.

No leave ins this time, just a dab of Moroccanoil on the ends.

May post pics if it looks half decent.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 17, 2017)

Soooo I am sitting under the dryer now with a flexirod set on my short (neck length) natural hair. if it turns out right, i will do this once weekly during the summer and contribute to this thread. i used to LOVE rollersets before shaving my head, idk if it's long enough yet to look right. we shall see.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 17, 2017)

I did a set today and it will definitely be my last for the summer. 

I need to find a new leave-in for setting. I'm out of the SSI coco creme. Loved it but I went through it too quickly. Thinking of trying the TGIN leave-in conditioner. 

I was using the Jessicurl too Shea, which makes my hair super soft after it has dried but it doesn't offer enough slip while setting.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 17, 2017)

@AgeinATL The TGIN Leave in is good, I just don't care for the bottle cause it can be annoying to squeeze product out. 

I want to start roller setting agian because I need another alternative besides blow drying  to stretch, which I can't stand.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 17, 2017)

Flexirod set results right here.
Mmmmmnkay I feel semi kinda cute right now. FH was rushing me to get to this cookout so some spots just didn't dry, hence the lil frizz canopy. And then I hit it up with the pick to get rid of my parts and went a lil crazy so yea. But I think I can work with this.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 17, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL The TGIN Leave in is good, I just don't care for the bottle cause it can be annoying to squeeze product out.
> 
> I want to start roller setting agian because I need another alternative besides blow drying  to stretch, which I can't stand.



You know, I keep hearing that same complaint about that leave-in. I hate having to beat the damn bottle on the counter just to get the product out! Your hair seems to be just as finicky as mine so I might give it a try. 

That's my whole reason for rollersetting. I LOVE the stretch and smoothness that it gives, especially the ends. I HATE....I repeat, HATE blow drying my hair. It takes a long time and my hair always feels dry and it looks super frizzy. I have way too much hair and too little patience to do it again. While rollersetting takes me about an hour and 15 minutes and almost 2 hours to dry, the results are far superior to blow drying.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 17, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> You know, I keep hearing that same complaint about that leave-in. I hate having to beat the damn bottle on the counter just to get the product out! Your hair seems to be just as finicky as mine so I might give it a try.
> 
> That's my whole reason for rollersetting. I LOVE the stretch and smoothness that it gives, especially the ends. I HATE....I repeat, HATE blow drying my hair. It takes a long time and my hair always feels dry and it looks super frizzy. I have way too much hair and too little patience to do it again. While rollersetting takes me about an hour and 15 minutes and almost 2 hours to dry, the results are far superior to blow drying.




Yeah, I wish they considered changing the bottle because it's such an annoyance. I haven't done a rollerset in a long time due to laziness. Since ssk's took my hair hostage, I need my hair as stretched as possible. I hate blow drying in general. The other day when I used it, my hair felt so dry and brittle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 17, 2017)

I apologize if this is not the correct place to ask a question.

My shortest layers are chin-length when straightened. What size/color hourglass rollers would you recommend that I use if I'm going for a loose, wavy look? Do you think the white ones are too large for chin-length hair? I was thinking of going with the pink. I've never roller set my hair before, so I don't have a mental reference point, despite watching a few YouTube videos.

Also, where is the best (most economical) place from which to purchase hourglass rollers? Ebay? If so, is there a recommended seller/brand? Anyone have a link?

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## nymane (Jun 17, 2017)

@AgeinATL  The Moroccanoil Hydrating Styling Cream is really good too.  A little goes such a long way, and it offers great slip.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I apologize if this is not the correct place to ask a question.
> 
> My shortest layers are chin-length when straightened. What size/color hourglass rollers would you recommend that I use if I'm going for a loose, wavy look? Do you think the white ones are too large for chin-length hair? I was thinking of going with the pink. I've never roller set my hair before, so I don't have a mental reference point, despite watching a few YouTube videos.
> 
> ...



You can get them from here http://longing4length.com/shop/

I believe the lady who sells them is a member here. I'm not sure which size would be more suitable, maybe the the pink/green ones. Maybe some else can chime in.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 17, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> You can get them from here http://longing4length.com/shop/
> 
> I believe the lady who sells them is a member here. I'm not sure which size would be more suitable, maybe the the pink/green ones. Maybe some else can chime in.



Thanks! About how many are folks purchasing? Should I order 3 packs of 12? 4 packs of 12? More?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! About how many are folks purchasing? Should I order 3 packs of 12? 4 packs of 12? More?



I haven't ordered from there before. I know other ladies in this thread have. I do have hourglass rollers but I've had them for a few years, and I bought them another member who used to sell them at the time. I personally bought 3 packs at the time ( white/green) because I have a lot of hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 17, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I haven't ordered from there before. I know other ladies in this thread have. I do have hourglass rollers but I've had them for a few years, and I bought them another member who used to sell them at the time. I personally bought 3 packs at the time ( white/green) because I have a lot of hair.



Thanks so much. I saw an Amazon review by a lady with armpit length hair. She said she bought 2 pink packs and 1 blue pack, and did not use all of them. I might do that. I'll watch this thread for responses for a few days. 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi @YvetteWithJoy 

I purchased from longing4length. I purchased 2 pink packs and 4 white packs.
 Haven't used white hourglass rollers yet, I have to purchase a bigger dryer to use them.

When I use pink rollers I only use 17. My hair is Bsl.

I think you will be fine using whatever ones you decide on. 
You will get loose beach wavy hair with less products.

I like my curls with hold, adding styling foam to get an more sculpted look that will last a few days.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 17, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Hi @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I purchased from longing4length. I purchased 2 pink packs and 4 white packs.
> Haven't used white hourglass rollers yet, I have to purchase a bigger dryer to use them.
> ...



Helpful. Thanks so much!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 17, 2017)

nymane said:


> @AgeinATL  The Moroccanoil Hydrating Styling Cream is really good too.  A little goes such a long way, and it offers great slip.



Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 17, 2017)

Should I just order rollers without those metal pins and just get generic, plastic pins from Sally's?


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 17, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy 

I'd go for the pink. 3 packs should be sufficient.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 17, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I'd go for the pink. 3 packs should be sufficient.



Many thanks! I'll follow this advice!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Many thanks! I'll follow this advice!



Anytime!

Also, I use regular roller clips to secure. I do not have the pins. During the next sale,I may grab some. Not sure if the plastic pins will work but you certainly can try some.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL The TGIN Leave in is good, I just don't care for the bottle cause it can be annoying to squeeze product out.
> 
> I want to start roller setting agian because I need another alternative besides blow drying  to stretch, which I can't stand.


I like the leave-in as well. I just transfer it to another jar.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I like the leave-in as well. I just transfer it to another jar.


Hmmm... I might end up doing that then. I hate that bottle.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll be doing another very early morning roller set tomorrow. It's too hot to even contemplate attempting it any other time of day. I have a new Philip Kingsley Volumising mist so keen to try it out.

Let's hope I don't sweat it out before I walk out the door.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 21, 2017)

@flyygirlll2 @faithVA 

BRUH! Ya'll weren't kidding about this hard ass bottle tho! I can't even squeeze it! I can already tell that I am going to have to transfer it to another bottle. This is ridiculous.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 23, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @flyygirlll2 @faithVA
> 
> BRUH! Ya'll weren't kidding about this hard ass bottle tho! I can't even squeeze it! I can already tell that I am going to have to transfer it to another bottle. This is ridiculous.



Girl, we told you lol. Definitely needs to be transferred to another bottle if you don't wave to be frustrated.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @flyygirlll2 @faithVA
> 
> BRUH! Ya'll weren't kidding about this hard ass bottle tho! I can't even squeeze it! I can already tell that I am going to have to transfer it to another bottle. This is ridiculous.



Until I transfer it to another bottle, I store it upside down. When I use it I bang it on the counter and it comes out faster without a lot of squeezing. Hopefully, they will change the bottle soon.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 24, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I'll be doing another very early morning roller set tomorrow. It's too hot to even contemplate attempting it any other time of day. I have a new Philip Kingsley Volumising mist so keen to try it out.
> 
> Let's hope I don't sweat it out before I walk out the door.



The curls dropped out before I even got up to look in the mirror!  It's my own fault though as I didn't use my usual foam wrap mousse as I've run out.  I didn't mind too much, my hair was very soft when done so my resulting bun looked nice with a few wavy tendrils.

I'm setting again today but not too bothered about the curls as I'm simply using it as a method to dry my hair and to get that smoothness. Will use a curling iron to style later and those curls stay in ALL day!


----------



## Beany (Jul 3, 2017)

Haven't checked in here in awhile. Still setting. I was in a PS for a few weeks and I will be doing another in a week or two. I did a failed pony tail roller set saturday smh. Tonight, I set my hair using the "new" spoolie rollers that are making a comeback. I didn't order enough and had to bantu knot some of the front. If the curls are cute I'll order 2-3 more packs  (I used 4). I'll update this post when I take my hair down tomorrow.


----------



## Beany (Jul 5, 2017)

Beany said:


> Haven't checked in here in awhile. Still setting. I was in a PS for a few weeks and I will be doing another in a week or two. I did a failed pony tail roller set saturday smh. Tonight, I set my hair using the "new" spoolie rollers that are making a comeback. I didn't order enough and had to bantu knot some of the front. If the curls are cute I'll order 2-3 more packs  (I used 4). I'll update this post when I take my hair down tomorrow.



This was a fail. 16 hours of air drying and my hair still wasn't dry. I dampened my hair with water and used CR fresh curl and DE honey curl forming custard. This failure had me running late for 4th of July drinking so I did a fake halo braid and cussed those rollers the whole time lol. I  might try again in the Fall.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 5, 2017)

Yeah I'm going to have to park the rollersetting until it gets cooler, it's too much work and effort for the curls to just wilt in the heat.


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 7, 2017)

What's TGIN? 
Let me go google....


----------



## toaster (Jul 7, 2017)

*peeks in*

Still setting as usual. My hair was WAY too long so I trimmed 2-3 inches and I'm still past waist length.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2017)

toaster said:


> View attachment 404607 *peeks in*
> 
> Still setting as usual. My hair was WAY too long so I trimmed 2-3 inches and I'm still past waist length.


Wow they look like healthy ends. Beautiful hair, I want to get to where you are. 

I just bought some hourglass rollers. Will be setting soon.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Yeah I'm going to have to park the rollersetting until it gets cooler, it's too much work and effort for the curls to just wilt in the heat.


This is true.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 8, 2017)

toaster said:


> View attachment 404607 *peeks in*
> 
> Still setting as usual. My hair was WAY too long so I trimmed 2-3 inches and I'm still past waist length.



I can't wait to get where I can just chop off healthy ends because my hair is too long!!! 

I hope that the job is still going well. Haven't seen you post in a while so I assume that it has been keeping you busy!


----------



## toaster (Jul 8, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I can't wait to get where I can just chop off healthy ends because my hair is too long!!!
> 
> I hope that the job is still going well. Haven't seen you post in a while so I assume that it has been keeping you busy!


Hey!! You'll be there so soon! How's your hair doing? I hope everything is going well for you!

I have been super busy and super lazy with my hair. Yesterday was the first time I deep conditioned in months. I've just been cleansing and conditioning in the shower. Whoops. I'll try to do better!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 8, 2017)

toaster said:


> Hey!! You'll be there so soon! How's your hair doing? I hope everything is going well for you!
> 
> I have been super busy and super lazy with my hair. Yesterday was the first time I deep conditioned in months. I've just been cleansing and conditioning in the shower. Whoops. I'll try to do better!



Girl, I'm just trying to get to your level! I have to keep trimming back to WL due to an increase in SSKs. To get over the hump, I am thinking about setting every other week since it is the only thing that makes my ends smooth and SSK free. 

Hang in there with the job!


----------



## toaster (Jul 12, 2017)

It's been a few days and I just want to advocate for trimming post roller set. I set in the Mohawk pattern and after it was dry I took one roller out at a time and trimmed. My hair falls in really nice layers whenever I do that. 

You probably need medium length hair to be able to get the back, but it works!

I'm loving my shorter do. It has much more shape, which isn't super important when you always wear a bun, but still.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 13, 2017)

Good afternoon,
I really want to roller set and have been daydreaming about it. I am waiting until the cool weather comes.

Question:

Do you ladies know of a soft bonnet dryer that will fit over big rollers? I don't want the ones that you attach to a blow dryer?


----------



## Beany (Jul 14, 2017)

Set my dry hair with the turquoise perm rods.


----------



## toaster (Jul 14, 2017)

Almost done under the dryer. So sleepy.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2017)

Looking forward to my August set. I'm ready to try some new things and see if they work out.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 17, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Looking forward to my August set. I'm ready to try some new things and see if they work out.



What new things are you looking to try? We nosy!

I can't wait until it starts cooling down so that I can set again but in Atlanta that ain't until September.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> What new things are you looking to try? We nosy!
> 
> I can't wait until it starts cooling down so that I can set again but in Atlanta that ain't until September.


I bought some more magnetic rollers so I want to try to let setting with those.

I'm also curious to see if using gel on my ends or a split end serum keeps my ends from drying out.

I want to see if I'm able to bun after I set. 

And I just want to see if my flat twist out after my set looks any different.

It's hot and humid in VA as well but I will do a set at the end of August because it's time for my length check and to dust my ends.


----------



## toaster (Jul 17, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I bought some more magnetic rollers so I want to try to let setting with those.
> 
> I'm also curious to see if using gel on my ends or a split end serum keeps my ends from drying out.
> 
> ...


Woo can't wait!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I bought some more magnetic rollers so I want to try to let setting with those.
> 
> I'm also curious to see if using gel on my ends or a split end serum keeps my ends from drying out.
> 
> ...



Good plans! Please keep us posted. I'm still trying to perfect my rollersets. I'm allllmost there. Trying to figure out the right amount of time to sit under the dryer to dry my hair but not my roots. My hair will be nice, soft, and shiny but my roots will be kinda dry and hard. 

I think that I may be using too much product and that has increased my drying time but I need a lot of slip to get my hair detangled and on the roller. I always wonder how people set with just water but I bet their drying time is a lot faster.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Good plans! Please keep us posted. I'm still trying to perfect my rollersets. I'm allllmost there. Trying to figure out the right amount of time to sit under the dryer to dry my hair but not my roots. My hair will be nice, soft, and shiny but my roots will be kinda dry and hard.
> 
> I think that I may be using too much product and that has increased my drying time but I need a lot of slip to get my hair detangled and on the roller. I always wonder how people set with just water but I bet their drying time is a lot faster.


I have the opposite problem. My hair and roots are fine but my ends dry out quickly.

Have you tried mixing your leave in with water and spraying it on your hair as soon as you rinse out your conditioner? Then keep your hair stretched in we tions and baggy each section until you are ready to roll. And of course make your sections smaller so they can dry faster. A little more rolling time can save me an hour under the dryer.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I have the opposite problem. My hair and roots are fine but my ends dry out quickly.
> 
> Have you tried mixing your leave in with water and spraying it on your hair as soon as you rinse out your conditioner? Then keep your hair stretched in we tions and baggy each section until you are ready to roll. And of course make your sections smaller so they can dry faster. A little more rolling time can save me an hour under the dryer.



GREAT tips. I usually set on damp hair, apply my leave-in, and spray each section with water to get more slip. Due to the density of my hair and strands, I always tend to lean towards using creamy leave-ins since sprays don't do much for my hair BUT I've never tried adding it to my spray bottle. That may give me just enough slip! Baggying each section until I am ready to roll...genius! I didn't think about that either.

Thanks sis! Great tips!


----------



## toaster (Jul 18, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> GREAT tips. I usually set on damp hair, apply my leave-in, and spray each section with water to get more slip. Due to the density of my hair and strands, I always tend to lean towards using creamy leave-ins since sprays don't do much for my hair BUT I've never tried adding it to my spray bottle. That may give me just enough slip! Baggying each section until I am ready to roll...genius! I didn't think about that either.
> 
> Thanks sis! Great tips!


I've started applying my leave in in the shower and when I roll I don't need to add any extra product or water. 

What I do need to do is turn down the heat on my pibbs. I have a blister on the top of my ear from the heat! Even using my cool cap!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 18, 2017)

toaster said:


> I've started applying my leave in in the shower and when I roll I don't need to add any extra product or water.
> 
> What I do need to do is turn down the heat on my pibbs. I have a blister on the top of my ear from the heat! Even using my cool cap!



Another great tip! Have you tried ear guards? They really do help because I was having the same issue.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 18, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Good afternoon,
> I really want to roller set and have been daydreaming about it. I am waiting until the cool weather comes.
> 
> Question:
> ...


Sooo.....nobody in here uses a soft bonnet over rollers LOL?...ok.

off to EBay.


----------



## toaster (Jul 18, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Another great tip! Have you tried ear guards? They really do help because I was having the same issue.


I'm picking some up for this weeks set for sure. Ouch!


----------



## LushLox (Jul 18, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Sooo.....nobody in here uses a soft bonnet over rollers LOL?...ok.
> 
> off to EBay.



I use a soft bonnet dryer but mine is from the UK, so you're unlikely to buy mine. I'm sure you'll have lots of options though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 18, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I use a soft bonnet dryer but mine is from the UK, so you're unlikely to buy mine. I'm sure you'll have lots of options though.


Thank you for that helpful yet unhelpful response .lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2017)

toaster said:


> I've started applying my leave in in the shower and when I roll I don't need to add any extra product or water.
> 
> What I do need to do is turn down the heat on my pibbs. I have a blister on the top of my ear from the heat! Even using my cool cap!



I found that apply the leave-in early like you are doing works very well. I don't have to use as much leave-in and my hair dries faster.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Sooo.....nobody in here uses a soft bonnet over rollers LOL?...ok.
> 
> off to EBay.


I use a soft bonnet over rollers but I'm not yet using super larger rollers. I think I'm just up to 2" rollers. I use the Gold N Hot bonnet. I didn't answer because you mentioned large rollers.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I use a soft bonnet over rollers but I'm not yet using super larger rollers. I think I'm just up to 2" rollers. I use the Gold N Hot bonnet. I didn't answer because you mentioned large rollers.


Thank you this answer confirms my decision to pick the Gold N Hot bonnet that I had my eyes on for a few days now. It's settled..G N H it is!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Thank you this answer confirms my decision to pick the Gold N Hot bonnet that I had my eyes on for a few days now. It's settled..G N H it is!


There aren't very many out there to choose from. I don't remember the brand of the one I bought before this one. The Laila Ali is really just a purple Gold N Hot.

Make sure you turn it to cool and let it run a few minutes before turning it off to help the motor cool off and hopefully last longer. Soft Bonnet dryers aren't as durable as hard bonnet (?) dryers or whatever they are called


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> There aren't very many out there to choose from. I don't remember the brand of the one I bought before this one. The Laila Ali is really just a purple Gold N Hot.
> 
> Make sure you turn it to cool and let it run a few minutes before turning it off to help the motor cool off and hopefully last longer. Soft Bonnet dryers aren't as durable as hard bonnet (?) dryers or whatever they are called


THANK YOU!  I will do just that, turn it on cool first: "check"

I was looking at one that had a clear cover (like that explains a lot) on it. I think it was purple with a gray bonnet lol. I'll find it again and put it in my cart.

Eta: Does it distribute the heat well?
I'm still getting it anyway.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 18, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> THANK YOU!  I will do just that, turn it on cool first: "check"
> 
> I was looking at one that had a clear cover (like that explains a lot) on it. I think it was purple with a gray bonnet lol. I'll find it again and put it in my cart.
> 
> ...



The problem with most soft bonnets is although they dry fine (well mine does), sometimes it can get overly hot and the unit switches itself off. So you have to ensure that you hold it completely straight so it doesn't overheat. I think this is a common problem regardless of brand.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 18, 2017)

LushLox said:


> The problem with most soft bonnets is although they dry fine (well mine does), sometimes it can get overly hot and the unit switches itself off. So you have to ensure that you hold it completely straight so it doesn't overheat. I think this is a common problem regardless of brand.


OoH... Thank you, I will keep that in mind.  Hold nozzle straight:  "check"


----------



## halee_J (Jul 19, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Sooo.....nobody in here uses a soft bonnet over rollers LOL?...ok.
> 
> off to EBay.




Hey girlie I did at one point, I used one from hot tools I attached a pic. This is an older model and they've changed since then but you may be able to fid on eBay or a bss. I used the 1 3/4 inch rollers with this. It was a snug fit, but it got the job done. Also Laila Ali also makes one that looks verrry similar to this although I cant vouch for the bonnet size.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 19, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Sooo.....nobody in here uses a soft bonnet over rollers LOL?...ok.
> 
> off to EBay.



I use a softhood dryer attachment. My only problem is the airflow, it's pretty localized to where the air enters and I have to spin it around my head to get a proper dry.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 19, 2017)

halee_J said:


> Hey girlie I did at one point, I used one from hot tools I attached a pic. This is an older model and they've changed since then but you may be able to fid on eBay or a bss. I used the 1 3/4 inch rollers with this. It was a snug fit, but it got the job done. Also Laila Ali also makes one that looks verrry similar to this although I cant vouch for the bonnet size.


THANK YOU!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> THANK YOU!  I will do just that, turn it on cool first: "check"
> 
> I was looking at one that had a clear cover (like that explains a lot) on it. I think it was purple with a gray bonnet lol. I'll find it again and put it in my cart.
> 
> ...


It works fine on my hair. I can get my hair dry in 1 hour or 1 hour and 15 minutes. I usually dry my hair on high cool or low heat. I never use high heat. It's just too hot.

Anyway don't worry about turning it to cool when you turn it on. Turn it to cool when you cut it off to cool the motor down.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 19, 2017)

What I love about the soft bonnet is you can relax on the sofa or in bed while you dry your hair. I hardly ever use my proper dryer unless I need to dry my hair more quickly.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2017)

LushLox said:


> What I love about the soft bonnet is you can relax on the sofa or in bed while you dry your hair. I hardly ever use my proper dryer unless I need to dry my hair more quickly.


I like that too. And if I need to move a little bit to get something it's not a problem. I can move my head. Also because the bonnet is over my ears my body doesn't get as hot.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 19, 2017)

I thank you ladies so much do your helpful information ....I'm pumped!

 Ready to roller set. And my rollers arrived two days ago! I'm just waiting for the humidity to go away. I think I'll have one more inch of hair by that time! Whoot whoot!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 19, 2017)

It might be overkill but I let it go to cool for about a minute before and 5 mins after putting on warm. Those tiny motors overheat and burn out so easily so I let it gradually start and stop. Also lay it on a flat hard surface like a table or book, dont let it just sit on your bed or any soft surface.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2017)

halee_J said:


> It might be overkill but I let it go to cool for about a minute before and 5 mins after putting on warm. Those tiny motors overheat and burn out so easily so I let it gradually start and stop. Also lay it on a flat hard surface like a table or book, dont let it just sit on your bed or any soft surface.


Agreed. All good tips.


----------



## toaster (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm under the dryer again. Headed out of town Friday night so wash day was pushed up.

I read @faithVA post about using smaller parts for less drying time so I used more rollers. I'm still under here for 80 minutes, but I lowered the heat a lot.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2017)

toaster said:


> I'm under the dryer again. Headed out of town Friday night so wash day was pushed up.
> 
> I read @faithVA post about using smaller parts for less drying time so I used more rollers. I'm still under here for 80 minutes, but I lowered the heat a lot.


You have a lot of hair. How long does it usually take you? How long did it take you this time?


----------



## toaster (Jul 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You have a lot of hair. How long does it usually take you? How long did it take you this time?


If I use huge parts it takes me 20 minutes to roll. It was taking me 80 minutes to dry but that was under VERY high heat. 

This blister on my ear told me to turn that down. 

With smaller parts it took about 30 minutes to roll and still 80 minutes to dry, but it was a much more pleasant experience with the dryer being turned down.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 20, 2017)

halee_J said:


> It might be overkill but I let it go to cool for about a minute before and 5 mins after putting on warm. Those tiny motors overheat and burn out so easily so I let it gradually start and stop. Also lay it on a flat hard surface like a table or book, dont let it just sit on your bed or any soft surface.



Really useful tips because it does get hot thanks


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2017)

toaster said:


> If I use huge parts it takes me 20 minutes to roll. It was taking me 80 minutes to dry but that was under VERY high heat.
> 
> This blister on my ear told me to turn that down.
> 
> With smaller parts it took about 30 minutes to roll and still 80 minutes to dry, but it was a much more pleasant experience with the dryer being turned down.


Yay. Glad it was better. High heat overtime can also lead to hair loss. I know a little about that.

I'm such a wimp that I dry my whole head on high cool. If I could do low cool I would.


----------



## toaster (Jul 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Yay. Glad it was better. High heat overtime can also lead to hair loss. I know a little about that.
> 
> I'm such a wimp that I dry my whole head on high cool. If I could do low cool I would.


My hair is so much smoother in the bun today. I know that's what I get for being lazy.

Thank you for reminding me to take my time and do it right.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2017)

toaster said:


> My hair is so much smoother in the bun today. I know that's what I get for being lazy.
> 
> Thank you for reminding me to take my time and do it right.


Anything for you.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 24, 2017)

It's a bit cooler now, so I'm attempting another set. Hopefully the curls will hold, have used a little bit more holding product this time so it should work in theory.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 29, 2017)

I've been playing around with ways to shorten my wash day so that I can potentially rollerset full time, every week. I have everything pretty much down but my issue is my detangling brush. I LOVE my tangle teezer but with all the talk of it causing damage, I just wonder if it may be too much using it weekly. 

Do you guys have suggestions? Naturals who rollerset, what are you using to smooth your hair before placing it on the roller? I HATE the denman and my hair is too textured for fine-tooth combs. Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 30, 2017)

I was talking mad junk about how ain't nobody got time for roller setting anymore and ended up doing a cheat set yesterday. LOL I had to slice up some humble pie and eat my words. After manipulating my hair to the point of gaining the highest ssk's I've ever seen while on my hair journey, I'm having to go back to the basics. It was making a choice between:

Short yet more frequent wash days and high manipulation to maintain styles.

Or back to:

Roller sets = Longer wash days but low to no manipulation to maintain styles. Also the best bonus is longer periods in between wash days. (10-14 days) 

I choose the latter. I still can't commit to full roller sets, but cheat sets...I can get down with those. 4 ponytails made while in the shower, 4 rollers in each ponytail...dry under dryer for one hour. Let cool. My roots still have tons of texture but will loosen up as the days go by from sleeping in one low Bantu knot. The forum is not accepting pics from me but even in high humidity, my roller set ponytail was bouncing and behaving.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 30, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I've been playing around with ways to shorten my wash day so that I can potentially rollerset full time, every week. I have everything pretty much down but my issue is my detangling brush. I LOVE my tangle teezer but with all the talk of it causing damage, I just wonder if it may be too much using it weekly.
> 
> Do you guys have suggestions? Naturals who rollerset, what are you using to smooth your hair before placing it on the roller? I HATE the denman and my hair is too textured for fine-tooth combs. Any suggestions? Thanks!!



I wish I could help Sis, but I can get my hair smooth enough with just finger combing and pulling the hair taught before adding it to the roller. If I absolutely need to, I'll use my TEK brush but I mostly only use it during the maintaining period after I have already set.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I wish I could help Sis, but I can get my hair smooth enough with just finger combing and pulling the hair taught before adding it to the roller. If I absolutely need to, I'll use my TEK brush but I mostly only use it during the maintaining period after I have already set.



I have the TEK brush and love it but it doesn't get my hair as smooth. I WISH that I could get it smooth with just finger detangling. Maybe I will try my TEK brush and see how my hair comes out. Thank you for your input!!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I was talking mad junk about how ain't nobody got time for roller setting anymore and ended up doing a cheat set yesterday. LOL I had to slice up some humble pie and eat my words. After manipulating my hair to the point of *gaining the highest ssk's I've ever seen while on my hair journey, *I'm having to go back to the basics. It was making a choice between:
> 
> Short yet more frequent wash days and high manipulation to maintain styles.
> 
> ...



And that is why I feel that rollersetting weekly will be beneficial for my hair and be the key to getting past WL. I would have been HL by now but I keep cutting to get rid of SSKs. When I rollerset, my ends are perfectly smooth with no SSKs. I just don't want to see any adverse affects of doing them weekly, like an increase in breakage since it is a lot of manipulation for someone with kinkier hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I've been playing around with ways to shorten my wash day so that I can potentially rollerset full time, every week. I have everything pretty much down but my issue is my detaingling brush. I LOVE my tangle teezer but with all the talk of it causing damage, I just wonder if it may be too much using it weekly.
> 
> Do you guys have suggestions? Naturals who rollerset, what are you using to smooth your hair before placing it on the roller? I HATE the denman and my hair is too textured for fine-tooth combs. Any suggestions? Thanks!!


I'm not too g to be of much help either. My hair is highly textured as well but I have no difficulty using a fine tooth comb as long as my precious steps are right.   Maybe you can do a two part smooth. Make your sections small enough, use a larger comb to get out the majority of tables and then smooth with the fine tooth comb. The roller should do the rest.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm not too g to be of much help either. My hair is highly textured as well but I have no difficulty using a fine tooth comb as long as my precious steps are right.   Maybe you can do a two part smooth. Make your sections small enough, use a larger comb to get out the majority of tables and then smooth with the fine tooth comb. The roller should do the rest.



Thank you for the tip! I actually use a wide tooth comb followed by a less wider tooth comb. But when I try and use a fine tooth comb, breakage every time. My strands are super fat so I have just given up on fine tooth combs. I may just have to try my TEK brush and see how well that will work. Anything but a wide tooth comb just causes trouble for my strands. Sigh...thanks for responding!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 30, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> And that is why I feel that rollersetting weekly will be beneficial for my hair and be the key to getting past WL. I would have been HL by now but I keep cutting to get rid of SSKs. When I rollerset, my ends are perfectly smooth with no SSKs. I just don't want to see any adverse affects of doing them weekly, like an increase in breakage since it is a lot of manipulation for someone with kinkier hair.



Yeah there is no denying that roller setting will indeed reduce ssk's drastically. When I was roller setting regularly, I would get a few here and there but not many. Like when I say a few, I mean 2 or 3 every few months. I could never relate when others would talk about getting frequent knots. 

I think setting will get you over that hump. It may be a bit more manipulation on the day you set but the following days should really be a breeze, so those days in between kinda make up for that one high manipulation day.

My hair is easily moldable (is that a word?) and the curls will pretty much just go away with a small amount of tension, so I don't find setting to be any higher manipulation than braiding, twisting etc. The only thing I HATE is sitting under the dryer. But I also equally HATE having wet hair for long periods of time and even worse having to sleep with wet hair. So I'm damned if I do, and damned if I don't. LOL


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I think setting will get you over that hump. It may be a bit more manipulation on the day you set but the following days should really be a breeze, so those days in between kinda make up for that one high manipulation day.



Good point . I didn't even think of that. 

I hate sitting under the dryer too. Like, HATE. I have started to sit under the dryer on medium heat for an hour and I sleep in my rollers. You'd think that it would be really uncomfortable but I guess that I've gotten used to it.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 30, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I've been playing around with ways to shorten my wash day so that I can potentially rollerset full time, every week. I have everything pretty much down but my issue is my detangling brush. I LOVE my tangle teezer but with all the talk of it causing damage, I just wonder if it may be too much using it weekly.
> 
> Do you guys have suggestions? Naturals who rollerset, what are you using to smooth your hair before placing it on the roller? I HATE the denman and my hair is too textured for fine-tooth combs. Any suggestions? Thanks!!



I notice my (fake) tangle teezer is rougher on my hair outside the shower, so I only use it under running water in the shower. When smoothing my hair to place it on the roller I just use a fine tooth comb. I would like to invest in a seamless fine tooth comb eventually though.


ETA: I always detangle before I start wash days btw. Getting rid of the big tangles and most of my shed hair with my large tooth comb, makes using the tangle teezer in the shower a breeze.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 30, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I notice my (fake) tangle teezer is rougher on my hair outside the shower, so I only use it under running water in the shower. When smoothing my hair to place it on the roller I just use a fine tooth comb. I would like to invest in a seamless fine tooth comb eventually though.
> 
> 
> ETA: I always detangle before I start wash days btw. Getting rid of the big tangles and most of my shed hair with my large tooth comb, makes using the tangle teezer in the shower a breeze.



The tangle teezer works very well for me! I love it but so many have claimed that it causes splits and breakage so I think they have me buggin. Whenever I use it, I don't have any issues (that I can tell).  I currently don't use it often so I didn't think too much of it but since I want to set weekly, I wonder if it will cause issues.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 31, 2017)

Still can't upload pics directly to the site but I changed my avatar to my roller set ponytail.

Edited:
Uploading pics are working now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 5, 2017)

Going into week 2 of my Roller set, so of course it's getting a bit shrunken and weighed down.

Yesterday, I moisturized and put it into 3 Bantu knots.

 


Wore it in a half up, half down style today.

 

 


Will probably wash & restyle this upcoming Thursday or Friday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 11, 2017)

Washed & ponytail set. 1 ponytail at the very top of my head. Silk wrap around the perimeter to help the hair lay flat.





Once dry, wrapped the rollerset hair in a bun since it was already set that way. Perimeter still puffy but it's good enough for me.


----------



## toaster (Aug 11, 2017)

Gorgeous @lulu97 

I'm under the dryer with my weekly set. Last week my mohawk part was too wide and my set was awful and frustrating. This time it was much better. So many little things to consider when setting. Your parts, what rollers, what leave in, what comb, what dryer, etc. But when it all comes together you've got stretched and happy hair for a week or longer.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm so jealous of you ladies that are talking about your TEK brushes. I had one years ago from TJ Maxx but lost it. I haven't been able to find one since  

My hair had been acting up lately and I couldn't figure out why until I watched a YouTube video. I'm not using enough product! When you're relaxed, you're warned about being heavy handed so you don't weigh your hair down, but my natural hair loves lots of product.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 22, 2017)

Took my time and did a real rollerset today. No cheating with ponytails. I wanted a nice, smooth set from root to tip so I could dust my ends. Went old school and used my magnetic rollers.

 

I gotta stop cutting corners with the cheat sets. My hair turned out light and bouncy with hardly any bumps in the roots doing a real rollerset. Also.... I didn't pre-poo or deep condition. Just washed and conditioned in the shower and rolled with a spray bottle of water that had a squirt of conditioner mixed in. I was dry in less than 45 mins. I believe my hair was taking longer to dry due to having extra product on it. I'll save all the extra pre-poo'ing and heavy treatments for those few times a month I wear my hair in its natural curly state.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Took my time and did a real rollerset today. No cheating with ponytails. I wanted a nice, smooth set from root to tip so I could dust my ends. Went old school and used my magnetic rollers.
> 
> View attachment 408509
> 
> ...


Really pretty. That extra time was worth it right?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 22, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Really pretty. That extra time was worth it right?



Thank you Sis and yes you are so right! My hair feels so different (better) this way without cutting corners. Plus I don't have a little Afro underneath my smooth length/ends like before. Totally worth the extra time spent setting.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2017)

I was short 2 rollers  Next time I am at the bss I will try to find a pack of 1 1/2. I just bought 1 1/4 but I think I might be able to do 1 1/2 in the front. I have some 1 3/4 but that's way too big. 

I was able to set in less than an hour which is good for me. Now I'm under the dryer for an hour to an hour and fifteen minutes. I would love to flat iron tonight but that may be a bit aggressive. I will probably just put it in big flat twist and then flat twist in the morning.  Unless I get excited and do it tonight  

But I'm getting sleepy under the dryer so


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2017)

OK I'm still up  I was just setting so I could flat iron and then trim. So my set didn't turn out great but it was OK. I used the serum on my ends and it helped a lot. I used a foam wrap but I should have just stuck with diluted leave-in.  I also didn't keep my hair wet the whole time. I was being lazy.    I will do better next time.


----------



## toaster (Aug 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> OK I'm still up  I was just setting so I could flat iron and then trim. So my set didn't turn out great but it was OK. I used the serum on my ends and it helped a lot. I used a foam wrap but I should have just stuck with diluted leave-in.  I also didn't keep my hair wet the whole time. I was being lazy.    I will do better next time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 408815


Your hair is so long now!!!! I love it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> OK I'm still up  I was just setting so I could flat iron and then trim. So my set didn't turn out great but it was OK. I used the serum on my ends and it helped a lot. I used a foam wrap but I should have just stuck with diluted leave-in.  I also didn't keep my hair wet the whole time. I was being lazy.    I will do better next time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 408815



It turned out so Nice!


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm back to setting and I love it. I'm just worried that my dryer gets TOO hot to do it weekly. Does anyone else feel that way? My hair is usually dry in an hour but it just makes me think of having my hair under the blowdryer for an hour.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2017)

toaster said:


> Your hair is so long now!!!! I love it.





lulu97 said:


> It turned out so Nice!


You ladies are so gracious. Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2017)

PlainJane said:


> I'm back to setting and I love it. I'm just worried that my dryer gets TOO hot to do it weekly. Does anyone else feel that way? My hair is usually dry in an hour but it just makes me think of having my hair under the blowdryer for an hour.


I think a blow dryer can get hotter than a dryer. Directing a blow dryer directly on my hand can be painful but putting my hand inside a dryer is just warm.

Try lowering your temperature slightly and extending your time by 15 minutes. I don't think you will experience damaging results either way especially if your ends are moisturized.


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 8, 2017)

So I may be about to attempt the impossible tomorrow. Literally just got back to the states after 21 hours of traveling. I need to buy the rollers and what I'm going to use on my hair and then finish washing and setting my hair...I already have a pre-poo/dc in my hair and that will stay overnight because it was so gross and dry while I was running around. I think I decided I would try to rollerset my hair with just a leave-in and a light oil. I'm afraid any gel would make my hair crunchy...but we shall see, that's if I even wake up with enough energy for any of it.


Alright! So update, first roller set was FAR from a success....took me a gazillion years to vaguely get the hang of getting my hair around the roller, used way too much product because my hair kept drying up and when I took them down it was so textured. I ended up having to brush it out and ever so lightly flat iron my hair, and I've been rocking flat twist outs/buns that way.
Tweaks to make in the future, actually having a spray bottle with just water on hand, maybe investing in end papers since my ends would not uncurl for anything and using smaller rollers first. Also figuring out a better rolling pattern, the mohawk is good but when I got to the sides all hell broke loose.


----------



## paradise1975 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey ladies. I used to rollerset my hair all the time years ago. Then I had babies back to back. They are 5 and 6 now and I said its time i get back to me so I started rollersetting again about a month ago. Im naturl apl. I use the blue hourglass rollers. 

I use the silk wrapped foam rollers at night to keep my curls. My roots always puff out id like to get them to stay straight. Any suggestions?

Also I brought a laila ali soft bonnet dryer and I could not get it to heat on both sides and the cap wouldnt expand. By the time i discovered that it didnt work it was months after i purchased it so i couldnt return it. I love the idea of a bonnet dryer but need a good one. What are you all using?


----------



## imaginary (Sep 23, 2017)

paradise1975 said:


> I love the idea of a bonnet dryer but need a good one. What are you all using?



I've only ever used the Hair Flair softhood dryer attachment actually, but I recommend it. The heat isnt as even as with a hard bonnet dryer, but it gets the job done well enough.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 24, 2017)

This is my first set of the season.  I needed to clip my ends.  I set on red French mesh rollers, using SSI Coco Creme and Kenya Moore Growth Repair Serum.


----------



## Daina (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful set MHD!


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 25, 2017)

This is why I love this forum...I lost my Tek brush foreverrrr ago and as soon as I posted here that I lost it....I found it! 

I decided to put myself on a strict regimen until the end of the year. No new products, no heat, etc. This is the only way I'll know for sure what works.


----------



## toaster (Sep 26, 2017)

I let my mom cut my hair. We stopped at this blown out “bra strap” length.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 26, 2017)

@toaster Looks good! Nice and thick. I haven’t been in this thread in a minute but I did start roller setting again.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 26, 2017)

toaster said:


> View attachment 411933 View attachment 411935
> 
> I let my mom cut my hair. We stopped at this blown out “bra strap” length.


Beautiful and healthy! @toaster


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2017)

toaster said:


> View attachment 411933 View attachment 411935
> 
> I let my mom cut my hair. We stopped at this blown out “bra strap” length.



Beautiful. I will take one of each please


----------



## toaster (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you @flyygirlll2 @MileHighDiva @faithVA !!!!

I haven’t been in here either but I’ve been roller setting. It was taking me forever and I was dreading doing my hair due to the length. Hopefully this length is a bit easier to maintain. 

I hope you’re all doing well!


----------



## werenumber2 (Sep 26, 2017)

@toaster - random but, are you still loving your Shhhowercap? Does it hold up well against humidity from a hot shower?


----------



## toaster (Sep 27, 2017)

werenumber2 said:


> @toaster - random but, are you still loving your Shhhowercap? Does it hold up well against humidity from a hot shower?


Yes ma’am! I actually just replaced my cap after about ... 17 months of use?

It finally got stretched out after all that time. 

And yes is holds up well against humidity! I almost always have my regular bonnet on underneath the cap, but even when I don’t my hair doesn’t revert.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm setting tonight. I'm trying to figure out what combonof products I need to use sonic can wear a curly style cor the Xmas party. I have to start early. Lol. When my hair was a tea my curls lasted longer. Now I'm not so sure.

I used the Mane Choice shampoo, conditioner and leave in. My hair felt so soft. I used the One and Only split end serum on my ends, spritzer with water and installed my curlformers. I'm slowly outgrowing the short ones.

Im under the dryer for a little over and hour. I will let them cool a bit. I will probably try the TGIN gel with a flat twist out to see if i get any hold.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Sep 30, 2017)

Ooh I totally forgot I was in this.  The last set I did was in July, it was rushed but came out perfect. Funny how that happens huh?
I used these products:


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2017)

So my set turned out fair but my ends are still suspect. I didn't take any pictures since it was late. I flat twisted it up but the TGIN is a fail for a flat twist out  I retwisted with the Mane Choice 24 Karat gel. I think it is a winner but I had to take my hair down before it was dry. So my hair is wild, crazy and puffy. 

Didn't have a good weekend for hair  I will try it again later.


----------



## toaster (Sep 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> So my set turned out fair but my ends are still suspect. I didn't take any pictures since it was late. I flat twisted it up but the TGIN is a fail for a flat twist out  I retwisted with the Mane Choice 24 Karat gel. I think it is a winner but I had to take my hair down before it was dry. So my hair is wild, crazy and puffy.
> 
> Didn't have a good weekend for hair  I will try it again later.


I’m not having a good week for hair!

I’ve been sick so it’s been in the same bun for days. Hoping for the energy to wash tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2017)

toaster said:


> I’m not having a good week for hair!
> 
> I’ve been sick so it’s been in the same bun for days. Hoping for the energy to wash tomorrow.


 Feel better soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 3, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Slept with henna in my hair last night. Today I washed it out with conditioner, and deep conditioned.
> 
> Set with SSI Coco creme leave in,  and Elasta Qp design foam.
> Used magnetic rollers.
> ...



Lovely results! What products did you use? I'm having trouble getting my hair smooth. TIA!


----------



## toaster (Oct 3, 2017)

I tried the ouai smoothing shampoo, conditioner, and smooth spray last night to set my hair for the first time. 

I wasn’t sure the brand was for our hair but it worked so well! My hair feels clean and light and not weighed down. I was using the devacurl products before but I think those are better for styling a wash and go or twist out. My hair felt so gunked up. 

Now it feels airy and soft.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey y'all, long time no post. I want tp be more accountable so Im going to post my set pics. Here's my set from tonight. And thats my dryer making an appearance lol.
I will post another pic when Im dry.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 4, 2017)

Finally dry. This took a long time to roll because I basically went the entire summer without setting. It wasn't as smooth as before either. But I will get there. I am, though, pleased with my diy leave in for this set.


----------



## bluenvy (Oct 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lovely results! What products did you use? I'm having trouble getting my hair smooth. TIA!


Thank you. I applied She Scent It Coco Creme leave in, and Elasta Qp design foam onto soaking wet hair.

I get my sets smooth with soaking wet hair.
Hair will start drying in other sections as you roll, so spray that bad girl with more water before you roll.

I gently use a small teeth comb on already detangle hair, and make parts small enough so hair lays flat on rollers.
If you see or feel hair is too thick on  your roller, take it down and make your parts even smaller.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 6, 2017)

bluenvy said:


> Thank you. I applied She Scent It Coco Creme leave in, and Elasta Qp design foam onto soaking wet hair.
> 
> I get my sets smooth with soaking wet hair.
> Hair will start drying in other sections as you roll, so spray that bad girl with more water before you roll.
> ...



Thanks! Especially for the rewetting tip.

I'm just now seeing this message. Before I got a chance to see it, yesterday after work I purchased:

KeraCare setting lotion
Bronner Brothers wrapping foam
I should have checked reviews ahead of time, but didn't, as I was so excited that the ingredients were decent: The KeraCare setting lotion gets less than stellar reviews.

I'm going to try a wavy curlformer set tonight. I think I'm going to use Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion as a leave-in (it's one of the only products that I feel comfortable with only using a pea-size amount per section) and Bronner Brothers wrapping foam.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 15, 2017)

Bumping. I'm now back at a solid neck length approaching shoulder so I took my weave out. Doing a flexirod set right now for our engagement pictures tomorrow and praying to alllll the hair gawds that it comes out right


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm jumping in. I have read this entire thread the last few days.

I purchased a pibbs and it should be delivered on Tuesday. I'm soo excited! This thread also has me wanting the hourglass rollers which I probably get this week. I will be starting with a perm rod set


----------



## Colocha (Oct 15, 2017)

I love being in this thread because it is all of my goals.

I still have trouble with roller setting and I don.t have time at all to troubleshoot. Maybe one day soon. I think hourglass or French rollers might suit me better. My hair is so thick that I need a million perm rods and Curlformers.

I'll keep studying.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys, long time no see. I finally took down my braids last week and did a perm rod set after, but it was a fail and I had to take them out early and just braid my hair up. And then today I did a curlformer set. Every time I do one of these I remember why I love them (quick drying time) and hate them (putting in SO many of them). I think I may have to bite the bullet and just invest in the barrel curlers for black friday. No pics this week because I just went straight into flat ironing and trimming my hair.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 16, 2017)

Since tomorrow is a holiday I stuck my hair in the green perm rods to see how many I would need. I have decided that I hate perm rods. I used 24 and I would need another 16 to finish my whole head. My hair kept getting caught in the snap mechanism because I'm too lazy to part.

@imaginary, what Curlformers do you have now? Why do you think the barrel ones will be better? I have the pink and orange ones now and it takes 70 or so to set my hair.  I wish I could do it with less. I may dust them off for Christmas.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 16, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Since tomorrow is a holiday I stuck my hair in the green perm rods to see how many I would need. I have decided that I hate perm rods. I used 24 and I would need another 16 to finish my whole head. My hair kept getting caught in the snap mechanism because I'm too lazy to part.
> 
> @imaginary, what Curlformers do you have now? Why do you think the barrel ones will be better? I have the pink and orange ones now and it takes 70 or so to set my hair.  I wish I could do it with less. I may dust them off for Christmas.



I have the same ones. I actually have a set of 2nd hand barrel curlformers (that are seriously on their last legs) and they're bigger so I can put more hair in them. My curlformer sets usually involved me using a mix of the regular size and the barrel ones for quicker installation. 

The only thing is that these ones don't grip the roots as well, but I'm not sure if that's a barrel curlformers thing or just because mine are so old. Either way I want to give them a try.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 16, 2017)

imaginary said:


> I have the same ones. I actually have a set of 2nd hand barrel curlformers (that are seriously on their last legs) and they're bigger so I can put more hair in them. My curlformer sets usually involved me using a mix of the regular size and the barrel ones for quicker installation.
> 
> The only thing is that these ones don't grip the roots as well, but I'm not sure if that's a barrel curlformers thing or just because mine are so old. Either way I want to give them a try.


Thanks! You had me at 'quicker installation'. I think I'll check them Black Friday. My only other issue with the Customers is that some of them seem to be crumbling apart. I don't know if it's because I used oil setting my hair with them.

What do you use to set?


----------



## imaginary (Oct 16, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Thanks! You had me at 'quicker installation'. I think I'll check them Black Friday. My only other issue with the Customers is that some of them seem to be crumbling apart. I don't know if it's because I used oil setting my hair with them.
> 
> What do you use to set?



I have the same problem with the 2nd hand barrel ones. Maybe it's age? I'm not sure. I use oils and my leave ins as well, because anything else making the drying take forever and I dont like how sticky setting lotions/mousses make my hair feel.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks again @imaginary! May just be age breaking down the rubber. I should email the company about it.

Y'all. I understand why you set. I took down the perm rods and results were really good for a first completed set. I also got the smoothest bun of life afterward. If I had set with a holding product and smaller sections/20 more perm rods I might wear my hair in curls. Mayyybe I'll learn to part for this.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 16, 2017)

@Colocha Pretty! Did you use the standard curlformers? 

And yeah, setting is bomb. I regret not setting yesterday, bun life is 1000x easier on stretched hair


----------



## Colocha (Oct 16, 2017)

halee_J said:


> @Colocha Pretty! Did you use the standard curlformers?
> 
> And yeah, setting is bomb. I regret not setting yesterday, bun life is 1000x easier on stretched hair


Thank you @halee_J ! No, I used green perm rods and the roll and twist technique. I used 24 and had 6 sections that were twisted and wrapped onto the rod, so I would have needed at least 36 to do my whole head properly. I probably need more than that to be honest. I had a lot of hair on each roller.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 16, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Thank you @halee_J ! No, I used green perm rods and the roll and twist technique. I used 24 and had 6 sections that were twisted and wrapped onto the rod, so I would have needed at least 36 to do my whole head properly. I probably need more than that to be honest. I had a lot of hair on each roller.



Ah yeah! I did read that, my bad. Yes less hair would make the set smoother esp on the ends and less volume on the roots. I'm not good with perm rods at all, too many moving parts


----------



## Colocha (Oct 16, 2017)

halee_J said:


> Ah yeah! I did read that, my bad. Yes less hair would make the set smoother esp on the ends and less volume on the roots. I'm not good with perm rods at all, too many moving parts


Yeah 
It was a good learning experience. Maybe I'll keep working with them.
More likely I'll snatch up some barrel Curlformers Black Friday lol.
I wonder how many packs I would need... They only have 30 per set.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 16, 2017)

@Colocha hmm good question Im not good with curformers either  but I know a few ladies in here use them and I think a good visual reference would be naptural85 cf's are like her hg


----------



## Colocha (Oct 16, 2017)

Lolll thanks @halee_J.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 16, 2017)

My pibbs is here!! Going to break that baby in tonight with a good dc after being in the ocean water all week. I will be doing a bantu knot out so I will also sit under the dryer a bit to make sure it's dry for the morning.

I picked up so new perm rods today and a protein treatment so it's on and popping Friday.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 16, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> My pibbs is here!! Going to break that baby in tonight with a good dc after being in the ocean water all week. I will be doing a bantu knot out so I will also sit under the dryer a bit to make sure it's dry for the morning.
> 
> I picked up so new perm rods today and a protein treatment so it's on and popping Friday.


She is all set up and I'm currently breaking her in. It's been love at first sight


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi,  I just like doing rod sets for fun.  Like date night or a special outing.  Usually once a momth.  I'm still trying to figure out the best combo and technique. I'm not interested in curlformers.  I stick to perm rods.  TBH the only way I can get a could set is to take down my twists and immediately moisturize with lottabody curl milk a styler.  Next I will try the milk and their foam wrap.  Using no water.  I'm determined to get the perfect set


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 18, 2017)

I purchased the hourglass rollers last night from longing4lenght site. Not going to lie I'm a bit nervous because she has not been updating her site/ig account since the spring. I hope she is still selling them because she had the best price and I want them to set my hair for next Thursday. I keep checking my email for a shopping confirmation and I only ordered them last night lol lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 19, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Thanks again @imaginary! May just be age breaking down the rubber. I should email the company about it.
> 
> Y'all. I understand why you set. I took down the perm rods and results were really good for a first completed set. I also got the smoothest bun of life afterward. If I had set with a holding product and smaller sections/20 more perm rods I might wear my hair in curls. Mayyybe I'll learn to part for this.
> 
> View attachment 413889 View attachment 413891 View attachment 413893


I wanna run my fingers through your hair! Lol This is why I couldn’t date women! I like to touch and play in hair! I would stay getting popped and cursed out!


----------



## Colocha (Oct 19, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I wanna run my fingers through your hair! Lol This is why I couldn’t date women! I like to touch and play in hair! I would stay getting popped and cursed out!


Lmao! Thank you. 
I used to stay having that problem with fiance. Although I've somehow trained him to only touch when given permission now.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 19, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I purchased the hourglass rollers last night from longing4lenght site. Not going to lie I'm a bit nervous because she has not been updating her site/ig account since the spring. I hope she is still selling them because she had the best price and I want them to set my hair for next Thursday. I keep checking my email for a shopping confirmation and I only ordered them last night lol lol



She is pretty fast with shipping. I ordered a couple of packs a while back and got them in two days. You will definitely have them by next Thursday.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 19, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I purchased the hourglass rollers last night from longing4lenght site. Not going to lie I'm a bit nervous because she has not been updating her site/ig account since the spring. I hope she is still selling them because she had the best price and I want them to set my hair for next Thursday. I keep checking my email for a shopping confirmation and I only ordered them last night lol lol



I want to get some from her too  Currently using Annie mesh rollers. I was kinda hoping she’d maybe do some kind of BF sale.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 19, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> My pibbs is here!! Going to break that baby in tonight with a good dc after being in the ocean water all week. I will be doing a bantu knot out so I will also sit under the dryer a bit to make sure it's dry for the morning.
> 
> I picked up so new perm rods today and a protein treatment so it's on and popping Friday.



Ooooooh weeee! Girl I’m excited for you!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 20, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> She is pretty fast with shipping. I ordered a couple of packs a while back and got them in two days. You will definitely have them by next Thursday.



I hope so. I still haven't received any notification yet. I'm just nervous because she has disappeared off all her social media platforms. So I am hoping she is still actively selling them.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 20, 2017)

halee_J said:


> I want to get some from her too  Currently using Annie mesh rollers. I was kinda hoping she’d maybe do some kind of BF sale.



I'll let you know when I receive them. I was going to hold out too but my impatience got the best of me lol


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 20, 2017)

halee_J said:


> Ooooooh weeee! Girl I’m excited for you!



Thanks! I love it! Tonight in doing a protein treatment followed by a rod set. I need the evening time to hurry and get here!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2017)

I'll probably set for Thanksgiving and then again for Christmas, so I can swing and toss my hair around during the holidays! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I hope so. I still haven't received any notification yet. I'm just nervous because she has disappeared off all her social media platforms. So I am hoping she is still actively selling them.



Awwww I hope you hear something soon. I ordered some hourglass rollers from her as well, and she shipped them out the same day I ordered.


----------



## lust for life (Oct 20, 2017)

I want to join this set life! I tried setting my wet natural hair overnight on flexi rods & it was a major fail.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 20, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Awwww I hope you hear something soon. I ordered some hourglass rollers from her as well, and she shipped them out the same day I ordered.



My order has shipped! Whew I was nervous she was no longer in business.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 21, 2017)

Up early since I have a busy day. I already did my protein treatment last night. It was my first time and I was soo nervous but it wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm about to dc under the dryer for 30 min and then do my rod set. I'm hoping it comes out how I envision in my head. I haven't done a rod set in forever


----------



## Colocha (Oct 22, 2017)

Set again today. I have the same amount of rollers as last time and they work fine for stretching for a bun but I will double up on Black Friday so I can wear the curls for Christmas stuff. My set came out better than last week's regardless.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 22, 2017)

Here is how my set came out. I love it. I still need to practice but I love my results. I keep trying to upload pic but I'm getting an error message.


Colocha said:


> Set again today. I have the same amount of rollers as last time and they work fine for stretching for a bun but I will double up on Black Friday so I can wear the curls for Christmas stuff. My set came out better than last week's regardless.
> 
> View attachment 414397 View attachment 414399


so thick and lush


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 22, 2017)

I finished my set but I keep getting error msg I will try to upload from my computer


----------



## Colocha (Oct 22, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> so thick and lush


Thank you!

I haven't been able to upload from my phone either recently. I have to use my laptop.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 22, 2017)

@Colocha oooh pretty! Its looks so soft and moisturized. You got alotta hair!


----------



## Colocha (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you @halee_J!


----------



## Colocha (Oct 23, 2017)

These are the results of finger combing out the curls and putting in a single bantu knot. Not a single comb was used.  And this was at the end of the day after wearing a ponytail for a few hours and re bunning it. I think this will replace straightening.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 25, 2017)

So I did my first rollerset since becoming natural. It came out too frizzy for my tastes. I used setting lotion and a little bit of gel. I am going to try it again but I will be using Fantasia IC Heat Protectant Straightening Serum and see if that gives me a smoother set.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Oct 25, 2017)

Day 5 of my perm rod set and it's still looking good. My edges bushed up but I just put gel on them and pinned them back. I probably could get this style to last a full week. I even worked out last night and it's still hanging. I'll be washing and doing a traditional set tomorrow because I have a concert Friday night and I want straight fluffy hair for that. I hope my hair comes out how I envision in my head.


----------



## Ashna (Oct 25, 2017)

Getting better at my hourglass rollersets (I don't have any pics but trust me ). I would do well with a break though. Wish I could find a stylist in NY to do it for me every now and again. Anybody know of any?


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 26, 2017)

lust for life said:


> I want to join this set life! I tried setting my wet natural hair overnight on flexi rods & it was a major fail.


Don't give up! My guess is that it wasn't dry. I have pretty low density and short hair, and my hair still wouldn't be dry overnight. If it isn't dry, issa fail especially on natural hair 
Do you have a dryer?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 26, 2017)

I thought I was going to start setting, I bought the rollers and everything. But no. I just do not feel like manipulating my hair on to rollers, combing and all that jazz. One day I will do it.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 30, 2017)

So I tried to experiment with the velcro rollers which was.... a big no. I wasnt about to struggle with them after the first rollers was a major tangle so I cut off the velcro part (got that idea from someone in here) and then used the rollers underneath which was interesting. My drying time was under an hour. I had let my hair dry a little beforehand because of laziness, which resulted in a not so smooth set. 

I'm gonna just give in to only doing ponytail rollersets from now on based on the results of experimenting with rolling techniques. I tried rolling my hair with only the roller, with a ponytail and with a starting plait in place of the ponytail holder. Using just the roller was ok for my ends but my roots are very meh, same with the plaits. The only annoying thing with ponytail rollersets are that the roots take longer to dry but I'm willing to overlook this.

View media item 129543View media item 129545


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok finally can upload pics now that I downloaded an app to resize the pics. 

Here is a pic of the flexi rod set I did 2 weeks ago using the mane choice coconut mousse.

I used As I am leave conditioner and SM curl enhance smoothie followed by the mousse. I got 6 days out of this set and could have pushed it like 2 more if I really wanted to. I will be redoing this size this weekend


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 1, 2017)

Here are the results of the rollerset I did using the hourglass rollers which in LOVe by the way. Still need some practice to get the roots straight. The pics of above I flat ironed the just the roots with one pass.

The part I can't figure out is how to keep my set looking this sleek for a few days. I started bushing up the next day. I still wore it out from Friday-Tuesday. This morning I converted it over to two flat twists with ends tucked to rock for the rest of the week. I will wash again on Saturday and do a flexi rod set.

My next actual rollerset will be for Thanksgiving

The pics below are showing my starting length. I am APLish I think and I'm natural. I am really trying to refocus on hair care and finally make it to MBL and then WL. I will DC and set once a week for the cooler months.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 1, 2017)

@Taleah2009 Sis.... that skin... that hair.... 



LOVE it!   Makes me wanna do a flexi rod set this weekend but I'm far too lazy.  

So pretty!!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 1, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> @Taleah2009 Sis.... that skin... that hair....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sissy!

Sis you have an excuse! I would be lazy too if I was in the process of creating to whole humans


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 1, 2017)

imaginary said:


> So I tried to experiment with the velcro rollers which was.... a big no. I wasnt about to struggle with them after the first rollers was a major tangle so I cut off the velcro part (got that idea from someone in here) and then used the rollers underneath which was interesting. My drying time was under an hour. I had let my hair dry a little beforehand because of laziness, which resulted in a not so smooth set.
> 
> I'm gonna just give in to only doing ponytail rollersets from now on based on the results of experimenting with rolling techniques. I tried rolling my hair with only the roller, with a ponytail and with a starting plait in place of the ponytail holder. Using just the roller was ok for my ends but my roots are very meh, same with the plaits. The only annoying thing with ponytail rollersets are that the roots take longer to dry but I'm willing to overlook this.
> 
> View media item 129543View media item 129545



Your Ends got really straight! Nice!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> View attachment 415283 Ok finally can upload pics now that I downloaded an app to resize the pics.
> 
> Here is a pic of the flexi rod set I did 2 weeks ago using the mane choice coconut mousse.
> 
> I used As I am leave conditioner and SM curl enhance smoothie followed by the mousse. I got 6 days out of this set and could have pushed it like 2 more if I really wanted to. I will be redoing this size this weekend


Looks fabulous


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Looks fabulous


Thank you!


----------



## Saga (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry for the photo being sideways

http://[IMG]http://i68.tinypic.com/20ifech.jpg[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is how my curlformer set came out on halloween night. Then it immediately swelled up once I tried flat ironing, and I now realize it was because I used aloe vera as a leave in which probably pulled the moisture from the air. So I purchase some lotta body setting lotion and a BB Foam Wrap for next time.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 7, 2017)

Forgot to post but I did my weekly routine on Sunday morning before church (terrible idea btw because I was rushing lol).

I woke up super early, washed with SM shampoo, did a 2 min protein treatment, DC with SM

I then did a perm rod set. I didn't take pics though because it looked pretty similar to the first I did it. The first time came out a smidge better.

I will be setting again on Friday night because I have a wedding on Saturday. I'm going to attempt to put my set into some form of updo. The wedding is black tie and I am wearing a gown so I think an up do will be perfect


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 7, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> View attachment 415283 Ok finally can upload pics now that I downloaded an app to resize the pics.
> 
> Here is a pic of the flexi rod set I did 2 weeks ago using the mane choice coconut mousse.
> 
> I used As I am leave conditioner and SM curl enhance smoothie followed by the mousse. I got 6 days out of this set and could have pushed it like 2 more if I really wanted to. I will be redoing this size this weekend



Gorgeous results!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 7, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Gorgeous results!


Thanks!


----------



## imaginary (Nov 10, 2017)

Ponytail rollerset with my modified velcro rollers was a success. I tried my CON argan mousse because I realised it actually didn't have glycerin like I thought. Going to keep using/experimenting with mousse for my sets because it was very smooth and pretty soft, no stickiness at all. Of course I didn't let it dry all the way because I'm impatient, but I really think I can get the drying time down to an hour if I do bigger ponytails but with more rollers to each one.

I may have to look for some rubber bands to put at the roots and hope those allow my roots to dry faster since the hair ties may be what's blocking air from getting to the roots.

View media item 129565View media item 129563


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 13, 2017)

A roller set on dry hair.

 
I washed, henna treatment, DC'd overnight and stretched my hair in 6 tight braids to airdry. I had no intentions on rollersetting but time and opportunity was presented (sleeping toddler and newborn) so I took it. I took down each braid one at a time, misted with a little water and used my hourglass rollers. Because my hair was already airdried in braids, it only took an hour of air drying after I set with the rollers. I finger combed the curls out. I like this method of setting. Much easier to do with 2 little ones requiring my attention. Of course my hair is not silky smooth like it is with my normal method of wet setting, and you can still see a bit of my braided texture but I'm only putting my hair in a single braid so I don't mind.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> A roller set on dry hair.
> 
> View attachment 416349
> I washed, henna treatment, DC'd overnight and stretched my hair in 6 tight braids to airdry. I had no intentions on rollersetting but time and opportunity was presented (sleeping toddler and newborn) so I took it. I took down each braid one at a time, misted with a little water and used my hourglass rollers. Because my hair was already airdried in braids, it only took an hour of air drying after I set with the rollers. I finger combed the curls out. I like this method of setting. Much easier to do with 2 little ones requiring my attention. Of course my hair is not silky smooth like it is with my normal method of wet setting, and you can still see a bit of my braided texture but I'm only putting my hair in a single braid so I don't mind.


Had me all confused.   Beautiful as always


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 13, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Had me all confused.   Beautiful as always



@faithVA Was it the new name or the million steps that confused you? LOL


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 13, 2017)

all these pretty rollerset pictures make me wanna take out these braids but then i stop and think about actually having to wake up and do my hair every morning and i'm gooooood for now.  
i do need to get back to rollersetting eventually tho....these braids probably shouldn't stay in past thanksgiving.


----------



## Britt (Nov 14, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> View attachment 415283 Ok finally can upload pics now that I downloaded an app to resize the pics.
> 
> Here is a pic of the flexi rod set I did 2 weeks ago using the mane choice coconut mousse.
> 
> I used As I am leave conditioner and SM curl enhance smoothie followed by the mousse. I got 6 days out of this set and could have pushed it like 2 more if I really wanted to. I will be redoing this size this weekend


This is sooo pretty! Your hair looks sooooooooo smooth like straightened hair! I can't believe this is a pic of a 2 week _old_ flexi rod set. Did you do flexi rods on wet hair?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> This is sooo pretty! Your hair looks sooooooooo smooth like straightened hair! I can't believe this is a pic of a 2 week _old_ flexi rod set. Did you do flexi rods on wet hair?



Sooorryy that was the day I did the flexi rod set. I posted the pics 2 weeks later lol. I wish it lasted that long. I get a fair amount of frizz by like say 4 but I can push it for a few more days.


----------



## Britt (Nov 14, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Sooorryy that was the day I did the flexi rod set. I posted the pics 2 weeks later lol. I wish it lasted that long. I get a fair amount of frizz by like say 4 but I can push it for a few more days.


thank you!!! I was like damnnnnnnnn lol ! I'm thinking when I big chop I would like to try out perm rods so I'm interested to see how much wear can ppl get of them, wondering if  they hold up for a week. I guess I'll find out for sure when I do big chop and use them.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @faithVA Was it the new name or the million steps that confused you? LOL


It was the new name. I looked at the hair and said Oh that's Lulu. Then I looked at the name  I thought maybe we had someone new on the board.  Then you made me start reading stuff


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It was the new name. I looked at the hair and said Oh that's Lulu. Then I looked at the name  I thought maybe we had someone new on the board.  Then you made me start reading stuff


----------



## Beany (Nov 14, 2017)

I haven't set since the end of spring smh. Next month I'm back on it. *whispers* I want those bouncy curl rollers. Yes, I know I have magnetic rollers (various sizes), flexi rods (various sizes), perm rods (various sizes), french bouffant rollers, hourglass rollers (various sizes), curlformers blah blah blah, but I want those bouncy curl rollers too.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 16, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Forgot to post but I did my weekly routine on Sunday morning before church (terrible idea btw because I was rushing lol).
> 
> I woke up super early, washed with SM shampoo, did a 2 min protein treatment, DC with SM
> 
> ...




So I did end up setting on dry hair on Saturday (I did a co-wash on Friday and air dryed in 4 twists).  My set came out looking great!  One side didn't dry all the way because I was tired of sitting under the blow dryer attachment thingie (that thing gets super hot!).  The wedding was in Jamaica, and well.... I wasted my time doing my hair.  By the middle of the wedding my hair poofed soooo bad.  I didn't have not one defined curl anymore.  IDK how my hair even transformed into the poodle that it.  It was raining off and on so my hair must of sucked all of the moisture out of the air.  I was too upset I didn't get a good picture before I became a poodle lol


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanksgiving set complete.  Hit the roots only with the flat iron 

Happy thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## Beany (Nov 26, 2017)

Excited to get back to setting. Used white and light blue hourglass rollers last night.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 27, 2017)

I plan to use my hourglass/Ethiopian/Italian/tension/whatever-the-heck-their-called rollers this weekend. I haven't used them in over 6 months at least probably closer to a year.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 30, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I also just realized that this lady is in Atlanta. I MAY have to go to her for a rollerset if the price is right. I feel like her method would be better for my type of hair than the Dominicans.





AgeinATL said:


> I also just realized that this lady is in Atlanta. I MAY have to go to her for a rollerset if the price is right. I feel like her method would be better for my type of hair than the Dominicans.



Finally scheduled an appointment. Going in a couple of weeks and I’ll be sure to post my thoughts.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 30, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Finally scheduled an appointment. Going in a couple of weeks and I’ll be sure to post my thoughts.


Which lady are you going to? Are you getting a flat iron and rollerset or just the rollerset?
How much?


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 30, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> Which lady are you going to? Are you getting a flat iron and rollerset or just the rollerset?
> How much?



I am going to Eden and I am getting a rollerset, flat iron, treatment, and trim. It all came to about $100 if I remember correctly.


----------

